# Agility Updates anyone



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I know we have quite a few of us that are training in agility right now. I often wonder how everyone else is doing and would love to hear updates.

I wish I could give a great update after class last night but umm nope. Riley seems to get a little too eager at times. I was working with him on consecutive jumps that started in a weave pattern and ended in a spiral. Riley is a fast little bugger and loves to take off like a bullet, knowing this I usually try to get a good lead out before releasing him on the course except last night he would NOT let me lead out. After several attempts my trainer told me to just run it with him ound: Oh and after the second jump I needed to do a front cross to lead him in the right direction for the third jump, this is very hard to do when he is up and over the second jump before you even get to it. Needless to say I would loose him on the third jump and need a second to get him back on track then he would be off and running again and finish before me with a big smile on his face :biggrin1: 

Oh I do have to give him credit for one thing, he is one of the only 2 dogs in the class that would stand on the tippy board with no fear of the movement or noise and has been approved to start training on the sea-saw, this ought to be interesting.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well,that Riley is a little go getter....he sure sounds fast!!!! I am sure you guys will get it!!!! I bet he will do great on the see-saw.....Ginger did not mind it at all....just needed her to pause at the bottom of it!!!!!! Did you get any pictures....it was probably hard with all the bolting he did!!!! Can't wait to meet this little speed devil!!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann,
That is awesome- the teeter can be your worst nightmare as it was mine for about 6 months. As to leading out, you will probably be shocked by this too. I went to Nationals last year, I never saw one person do more than a 4 foot lead out and hardly any did a lead out at that! Here, my instructors made the lead out one of the biggest things you do and no one does it! Now a few agility trials later, I still do it, not even to give me time with Dora but it allows me time to think. I find myself often changing what I do when walking the course v. running the course!

I haven't found a club yet, well I did but I haven't been able to commit.... I think I have to be at my job for a few months before I can sneak out early one night a week. I joined an obedience club but they are die hard obedience people who don't do agility! Dora needs a leg in novice and a leg in standard to get her first agility titles. She has never not taken first place every time she has gone in the ring. We do need to strengthen up on her distance from me (she is a mommy's girl), her weaves when she gets distracted... she doesn't realize she pulled out, and send aways. And at this point, the maltese is a different story:drama: but we have fun anyway!

Keep us posted on your progress!
Amanda & Dora


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty's been in basic agility class for 4 weeks. Tuesday night she did the teeter quite well. It took several times for her to get to her pivot point but once she did she was very proud of herself. She loves the bridge, and goes very fast on it. They use her as the go first in the tunnel and shoot. She really thinks they are great. All the other dogs are large and she can out do any of them. I really have to work on slowing her down on everything, she is not thinking just rushing though. We just started the polls so she hasn’t got the hang of them yet. I am going to get one of the electrician clips to hold her bate while she is learning.

I have really got to get her back to basic obedience. We have been very slack with the conformation showing and she is awful on the sits, downs and loose lead. She knows what I want but has decided she does not have to do it. I do not want to be too strict now but as soon as she finishes or we decide enough is enough, she better watch out.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think Shelby would be great in agility. Anyone who saw her lead the charge at the NJ playdate would agree. She is a speed demon. She also did great with some of the agility things in puppy class.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I watched some awesome dogs in Memphis and decided if I am going to really do this agility, I better get into shape. The dogs are fast and the owners were faster. I thought one lady was going to have a heart attack when she finished. 

Amanda, How long did you train before your first trial? Our trainer said it can take years to get a dog ready.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It probably took me 9 months but I will preface that with Dora was competing in Obedience at the same time. We did trial both in the same weekend <BG> but that can be good and bad- Dora naturally wants to always be on my left side, Dora also knew to listen, knew what it meant when I called her, etc. A lot of people start agility with no foundation of obedience but Dora already knew obedience jumps, heeling, etc. If I had to do it over again and really wanted to do well in agility, I would have probably not trained Dora in formal obedience first. Dora has been on a course before where she was running on my right hand side and crossed over to my left... that is where most of her training occured!

I think you will also find, it usually isn't the dog isn't ready, when the team NQ's it is usually the handler isn't ready! The dog learns the obstacles really quickly, but the true game is knowing your dog and how to run her the best way possible!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow Sandi that’s great, we have not even made it to the teater yet. Our trainer had us working with this board with a big ball under it that makes it tip. We slowly work our dogs to the point were when you just walk up to it and they will jump on while it is moving with out any fear. 
I sometimes feel like my class goes slower than others, we spend A Lot of time on building confidence with slow approach, strong contacts ( like walking Ry across the dog walk, give a command on the way down and he will stop at the bottom with only back paws left on the board) and lots of handling.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda, I can’t wait for you to get back into the ring with Dora so we can watch more video’s I always thought of doing agility but it was that first video you posted that pushed me to get my butt in gear.

I also remember you giving me the idea of having Riley do tricks when being impatient while waiting his turn to do something. Well Riley found a new way to keep himself occupied last night. I tied him up so I could go walk the set of jumps our trainer set up without him. While doing this I heard the trainer laughing so I immediately stopped thinking I did something wrong and when I looked up there’s Ry running in and out of a tunnel tongue hanging out having a grand old time by himself..


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann,
Thanks, I love to get anyone involved with their dogs.  I think they do better when they have a job. Agiltiy is a great job to have and most tend to love it! I actually had a few maltese people write me about doing things with their dogs and I was so excited. I put my videos on youtube to add to my blog and people have found them and got movitated!

I think with your trainer, she is working on foundation skills. I have a good friend with her mini poodle that was amazing to watch. This dog took to agility like nothing I have ever seen. She lined up 72 weave poles and sent her dog thru them. She can send her dog off her back porch and the dog does them. Well the dog has only qualified in open once... it is awesome but doensn't have a lot of the foundation work in place and now she is going back and having to retake all the classes. So be patient and it will pay off.

As to Agility, Dora is still doing it, just around the house. With the new house, we got a lot of modern furniture since it is a small house. Dora thinks it is so cool that you can fly up and down off the back of the couch and zoom around the yard that way. When we play the hot dog game, it has a whole new meaning!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Amanda, I do sometimes want to rush into things to fast LOL.

Next week we have an AKC agility judge coming in to train our class yyyikes.. This should be funny. I'm sure she will have a lot of tips for us, I can't wait.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Leeann- Maddie is in Agility II right now (with Austin). I can *so* relate to having a bad day! Maddie was doing really well until last week's class. The week before, she had done the teeter, A frame, weave poles, jumps, tire, etc. without hesitation. But it rained last week and the grass was wet. She *refused* to get her precious tootsies wet! She wouldn't jump, do the poles, teeter,......nada. It was like she was a whole different dog. This week's class is supposed to be inside, so hopefully, it was a one time thing.

I have the problem of Maddie being too fast for me (I'm not a great runner), staying too close to me, and wanting to cross to my left. She had several obedience classes and did great at them. However, now she has more difficulty in doing things on my right, since she was taught to always be on my left. Eventually, we'll work it out. We've made weave poles out of PVC for the back yard, and she's doing them off leash now, so that's a big improvement. I guess its 2 steps forward, one step back. But the dogs do seem to love agility, as long as they don't get wet! :laugh:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Our class also moves rather slowly. Out Trainer only takes 6 dogs in a class so we do get a lot of attention. Smarty just catches on faster then the big dogs. Most of the obstacles are wide enough she is not worried one bit about falling off, but the others do and have fallen. 

Our obedience was very basic clicker training; our trainer does not want the formal obedience training as she feels in does cause more work and confusion for the dogs. I love a really good obedience dog, but can see where there could be conflicts with going from side to side.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I haven't ventured into this area yet, but I love watching it and am even more facinated that so many Havanese are starting to get involved. I plan to keep reading all of your adventures with it!

Leeann, it sounds like Riley is really enjoying it at least.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I think Shelby would be great in agility. Anyone who saw her lead the charge at the NJ playdate would agree. She is a speed demon. She also did great with some of the agility things in puppy class.


Michele I think you should give it a try, i bet Shelby would have a blast.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jeanne, I can imagine how fast Maddie is, I always say she reminds me so much of Riley. I was also having problems at first with Riley cross over to my left side. One thing I did that I think helped was not only working on the right side at home but I would also show up early to class just to run around the ring a few times with him on my right side then once on my left then back to the right. I trained obedience at the same place with mats on the ground, I think every time we walked in he felt he needed to be on my left side. Now he knows it's ok to be on either side.

Sandi my class is small to, only 5 of us and Riley is also the smallest. It is funny how the small guys do not seem to have as much fear as the bigger guys. I'm sure being low to the ground helps. We have a boxer in my class that totally refuses the dog walk but takes the A frame with no problems, poor guy can not seem to get his footing on the smaller boards.

Thanks guys for joining in, I really love hearing how everyone is doing.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

LeeAnn, all of our dogs have to do the ladder to make sure they know where to put their feet. They flip it over for Smarty and she just runs right through it. this is suppose to help on the bridges. She does love the A frame, when I say "up and over", she is gone. the big guys always seem to miss the yellow at the bottom and jump off. I had worked on slow with her to make sure she is listening.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Update on Ricky and I...... we've had two classes now and the last class didn't go too well. Ricky is stressed and nervous.  He doesn't want any treats I bring to motivate him, but was a little more interested in his fave toy that I brought last class. I try to use the clicker too, but w/o an immediate reward that he likes, it's a bit of a challenge. 

I am very gung-ho and I praise a lot, playing a little bit with him (to help him feel a bit more confident) while we wait our turn for one of the obstacles. He did not like the beam at all and never mind the board with the ball under it! I practiced for a while, just holding it down so it didn't move at all. I'd leave his toy on it and tell him to go get it or make it so he had to climb on and over it to get to the toy on the other side. That went well, but he's not ready to have the thing move just yet. 

Ricky gets distracted by the noises and presence of other dogs and people. He is focused on me most of the time, esp. when I brought and used his toy, but gets flitty around the others. I dont' feed him bkfst before we go - class is on Sundays at 11:30 a.m. - hoping he'll be hungry for the treats, but he refuses them. I am tempted to use hotdog at this point! lol

There are usually 8 in the class, with two instructors and we split and do half the stuff and then switch after 30 mins. I find it exhausting and I get very warm, but it's fun! I am so tired by the time I get home. LOL

I SHOULD be practicing here at home, but of course this past week I didn't.  Ricky hates the weave poles so I planted tomato stakes in our back yard and clicked/treated him when he'd simply walk through them. We had two sessions of it and he weaved among 6 poles with some prompting... little bugger clams right up as soon as we're in class though. 

I find it challenging practicing around here with Sammy present. I really need to just keep him indoors and get out in the yard with Ricky (when it's not cold and rainy, that is!) or do it when others are home that can help keep Sammy busy. Sammy whimpers for Ricky and I almost the whole time we are gone to class on Sundays. 

I know it's only been two classes, so I need to be patient. The instructors are quite good and insist we have fun and to never force the dog to do what he's not ready to do. They say to start very slowly, baby steps, and reward with loads of praise, always keeping it fun.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

We had a great night at agility tonight. My DH was able to get out of work early and go watch Ry for the first time training. I was a little nervous Riley would be distracted with his daddy in the room watching him but he was more interested in the new little guy Milo that joined our class tonight. 
After doing our warm up and practicing on a few things it was time to do our short run. This week we did jump - jump - tunnel - jump - front cross - jump - jump - through the first weave poll. And guess whom decided to let me lead out this time... Yes I finally got a head start and was able to keep up with him.:whoo: We had a great couple of runs. Now for the bad news, I knew DH was coming so I charged my camera batteries last night and packed the camera with hopes of having a movie clip of our run to share with all. I got the camera out, turned it on to take a test shot and nothing yup I forgot to put the memory card back in :frusty: Can you believe it, I am so angry with myself. I finally have someone to tape me, I have a great clean run and no video. At least his daddy got to see what a great job he is doing.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations on Riley's performance in class last might, Leeann! When they have a good night, all the patience and hard work is rewarded. Make sure you get video of him next time, as we'd all love to see him!

Marj- Just read your post on Ricky. You *have* to have alot of patience in agility. Some dogs take to it immediately, others are distracted or unsure of themselves. If you need to use hotdogs for treats, do it! Our trainer says to use the best treats your dogs love, as they need incentives to tackle new things.

Maddie's class on Monday night was interesting. Due to the colder weather, we were inside and grouped with a more advanced class. The sequencing was much more difficult. Maddie did great until we got to the tunnel. For some reason (which only Maddie knows), she decided that it was now time to play. Since we did everything off leash, she went to the side of the tunnel, looked at me, put her front end down and butt in the air. Once she assumed the "play stance", I knew we were doomed. However, I gave her the "come" command, and she did come and eventually went through the tunnel. By the end of class, she thought the tunnel was the most fun thing ever. She'd zoom through it with no problem. I guess you've just got to let them have their "moments" to keep the whole thing fun. Of course, if you're in competition, you can't have these "moments", but I couldn't help but laugh.:laugh:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj,
If i forgot hotdogs, Belle would NEVER work!!! I take and nuke them so the oil spills out and use papertowel so they arent as greasy. If I forgot them, she would find who had them!

I often just use what I had for dinner beforehand. Meatloaf is a little too messy but chicken, etc. Dora really likes nuggets but my problem is I eat it!!!

Everyone goes through hard areas. I think what you should do, is take sammy in the yard and put him in a crate. Have him watch. When Ricky gets distracted. Switch them. Even if sammy isn't ready or trained, work on something he knows. I bet Ricky comes out a lot more motivated to work with you. Dora goes crazy when I do this. She would much rather struggle on something with me than let Belle have my time!

Leeann-awesome that DH is involved. Wouldn't it be nice to have the boys in a class together???????? <hint!> NEXT TIME WE NEED PICS!

Sounds like Maddie is really enjoying her class enough to play into the tunnel. I think they eventually understand the difference. After all when you compete you are only in the ring (well hopefully for this time!) for about 50 seconds tops!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jeanne yes it is nights like this that make it so rewarding. Riley likes to take off and play a little at times also. Keeping their attention for a whole hour can be hard sometimes.

And how did I miss Marj's post?? Marj YES YES use that hotdog, have a party in the middle of the floor with Ricky, do what ever it takes to show him how happy you are when he does something. These guys love to please, I sometimes feel Riley gets more excited when I start dancing around going Yea Riley.. What I do with my treats is I have kibble and chichen, I use the kibble when he is doing good and paying attention and as soon as he starts to waiver I pull out the chicken to pull his attention back to me. I also give the chicken when doing something hard that I know he needs work on. Has it been awhile since Ricky has been in a class? He could just need some time adjusting to being around all these other dogs and all this equipment he has never seen before, give him some time and have some fun with him, make it a game instead of a class.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Leeann-awesome that DH is involved. Wouldn't it be nice to have the boys in a class together???????? <hint!>


ound:ound:Your Kidding right ound:ound:

I will say this for him, when the class was over and I was packing up I asked him what he thought. He said "Riley has a good trainer", I said "yea I know Carolyn is great isn't she" he said "yes she's good but that's not what I meant, I was talking about you" He said he could tell how much I am enjoying doing this with Ry.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann,
Yeah, I wish I could get my husband to do it but he just doesn't have nearly as much fun as me. He likes to watch on occasion (I think a lot of the weird dog people scare him off!)

Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, bad news...... I was feeling sick on Sunday so had to miss our 2nd of 4 classes.  That is NOT helping Ricky feel good about the place! I'm so disappointed.

Ricky doesn't mind going, but I can see he's a little nervous around the other dogs. He just needs to get used to that and so I'm very patient. I will most definitely start using HOTDOGS! Thanks for the m/waving tip, Amanda. 

I've been having a pretty bad flare these past two days and of course the weather has been awesome! I could be out there with the dogs, playing at teaching them new stuff. I will lay a plank of wood on the floor inside though. That can help with walking the beam. I really should also teach 'spot' and have Ricky do two paws on a step, and two paws on the floor - clicking and rewarding.

Luckily, this place I go to focuses on FUN. They encourage us to go nuts with the dog when they get the obstacle, so I do that. Ricky gets nutso with joy! lol They dont' want to hear 'no' or scolding. They say it will make the dog dislike agility and they're right. They are a big agility club in the area. 

Leeann, that is great that you did so well with Riley!! Glad hubby got to see that even if WE didn't!  lol

They haven't done any runs where we go. We practice on each obstacle a few times, then move to another with half the class at the other end of the room. Then we switch halfway through the hour. I'm going to feel soooooooo behind next Sunday! Waaaaaaa!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amanda, i forgot to say that I might try your idea of bringing the crate outside and doing things with one dog at a time. Not sure how much longer our weather will hold up though, but I suppose I could do that in another part of the house too once winter comes. 

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good news. I am so proud of Ricky!  He did great yesterday!!! Yaaaaaaay!!! 

I got some hotdogs and both he and Sammy went nuts for them here at home, but once I got Ricky out out of the house to his class, he wouldn't eat them at all. He just won't touch ANY food when we're out. I guess he's too nervous, too distracted......... BUT he did great in the class with me using his fave toy as motivation. 

He did the weave poles that he'd never done there before. I guess me doing them in our yard helped. He is terrified of the bridge and the teeter which is normal in quite a few dogs, so I'm not worried. He gets intimidated by the instructors so they move out of the way when they see that. They are really great!! They make sure we end on a high note and that we throw a party when the dog gets it right.

I have to say, it's exhausting!!!!! Oh my. I'm sore and wiped out by the time we leave there. lol I had sweat everywhere! I'm really out of shape and being "on" ALL the time is tiring, but I'll get used to it and eventually won't feel so pooped. 

I plan on continuing the practice at home, but just have to find some kind of plank to lay on the floor. Boy, those border collies blow me away, they are so good!!

forgot to say...... Ricky was pretty wiped out too, near the end. They had us do a course and he just wouldn't do it. Lay there as if to say 'enough already!' LOL


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awesome workout Ricky and Marj! Give him some time and I am sure he will get comfy there. Pretty soon turning into a pirhanna with the hot dogs!

Amanda (who wants to own a BC just a few hours a week!)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yea Marj, that so great to hear. Dont you just love it when they are on.
My only suggestion is if you do get a board for home would be to paint it and mix some sand in with the paint. This is good for traction and also gives Ricky the different feeling under his paws.

Amanda a BC why oh why when you could have just moved to MA and take Ry for a few hours a week.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

lbkar said:


> My only suggestion is if you do get a board for home would be to paint it and mix some sand in with the paint. This is good for traction and also gives Ricky the different feeling under his paws.


Another great tip! Thanks Leeann!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Something is definitely in the air! First, Leeann's Riley has a great night, then Marj's Ricky did great. Last night Maddie had her best night ever! :whoo:She let me lead out and she completed 2 clean runs off leash! I am so proud of her. The runs consisted of weave poles, various jump patterns with front cross, the tire, tunnel and table. We also practiced the A frame and high walk, and she took those easily. Last time, Maddie hesitated at the tunnel and wanted to play instead. But last night, she roared through the tunnel both times like it was the best thing ever! Our only problem is that I need to move faster since she's so fast and is waiting for me, even when I lead out. I'll have to work on that. But gee, its so wonderful when you see the fun and confidence these dogs have when they finally achieve what you both are working for!:whoo::biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:cheer2: Yea Maddie :cheer2:

It must be something in the air, what a great week everyone has had I'm so happy for everyone.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How exciting that everyone is having such a great time! Kubrick wants to know when he can start agility, but I've been telling him we have to wait until he's one. He's not very happy about it.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ohh poor Kubrick, dont worry buddy your time is coming and you can drive mom nuts just like the rest of them.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I am so happy for Maddie...Austin's mom flunked this session...he was limping a bit and I decided to error on caution....I also think he is just a bit too young...he just has issues being off leash at 10 months and is soooo obsessed with me that it is a bit of a problem.....so I am in a quandry!!! Now if I was just independantly wealthy and didn't have to work I could "work" on agility!!!!  Only in my dreams.....


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats and way to go Maddie!

Lina- Kubrick's time is coming. There is also a clean run agility starter magazine for puppies. It concentrates more on hand signals!

Catherine-sign me up for that job too!!!! I found a place for Dora to take private lessons that seems great, I just gotta find some way to pay for them and take time off work to have them!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Woo Hooo Jeanne & Maddie! That's great.


----------



## jada1938 (Oct 17, 2006)

*new here*

Leeann kindly sent me the link to this thread. Thanks, Leeann.

I am Ann (NH) and the dog working in agility is Oscar, four years old, AKC ch.
I have a bad leg and cannot run with him but am very fortunate to have an experienced trainer/handler who is loving working with him. It can be hard as they have only an hour a week to work together, but things are going very well. I did start him when he was a pup, but had to stop due to the leg.

We have been doing some CPE trials and Oscar is doing great, moving up to Level two in several and only three more Level one games to Q in. Many of the people where we train also do AKC as well as others, and the concensus seems to be that they want their dogs consistent in Level Three before going to AKC trials. From what I have seen, that sounds like really good advice.

Ann


----------



## jada1938 (Oct 17, 2006)

*re training*

I think getting the foundations, as you are, Leeann, is the best way as you won't have to retrace and redo later on.
Flatwork for Agility is a really good book for getting the dog working well with you on the flat. As the book points out, most of the time on a course is on the flat with obstacles between. This book really would help with all that and I wish I had read it before Oscar started with his friend. I do what I can here at home tho. 
I look forward to reading more about your dogs, your methods of training. Our trainer is an AKC/CPE/NADAC, etc. judge and is wonderful. 
Have a wonderful safe Thanksgiving, all,
Ann


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome Ann, I am so happy to see you join in on the forum. I am trying to help Ann learn how to navigate around the forum and knew she would enjoy reading about all our agility adventures.

I definitely plan on ordering this book, I am thrilled that Riley is finally starting to slow down and pay more attention to me but with his speed I know I have a lot of work ahead of me.

We have class tonight and I am bringing my camera again, hopefully someone will be available and willing to video our short run practice.


----------



## jada1938 (Oct 17, 2006)

*agility*

Thanks for the welcome!!

I suppose I should intro myself a bit: started in dogs in '64 with Irish Setters and did breed, obedience and field. Am proud breeder of 1st NE bred Fld Ch and one of 17 dual Chs in breed history. Divorce...when I could get going again, too much damage to setters and got 1st Rottie in '84. Breed, obedience, tracking, herding, therapy and used agility for pups, build confidence, socializing. Had Rotties for 23 years, my own breeding except the first female. Taught Ob years ago. Old body quit on me so now the small dogs and only one working in agility and perhaps rally. 
I hope to learn from all of you. Share what Oscar is doing. 
Happy Thanksgiving to all...be safe..
Ann from NH


----------



## jada1938 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Why wait?*

Lina, I am curious as to why you are waiting to start your boy in agility. Probably everyone else knows, but I am just wondering. I have started pups as young as 8.5 weeks, with jump poles on the ground, no weaves, any of the contact things set to the lowest possible point. However, no matter when we start, we can have the dog following hand indications, etc. to have them more ready when they get into classes. That is one reason I suggested that book, Flatwork for Agility. (I got that and the other from Clean Run). And I didn't know they had something for pups..that is great!!
Best to all,
Ann


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ann, I have been told by several breeders as well as agility trainers that it's not good to start pups below a year of age since they are still growing and they can get worse injuries than an older adult dog (especially with small dogs since it's easy for them to develop patella problems). It's okay to do agility training when younger if there will be absolutely no jumps, but I don't have anything like that around me. I would rather wait to start rather than have him possibly get injured.


----------



## jada1938 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Lina, and I too have heard such things, just as I have heard you should never teach a breed dog to sit! If the trainer is a good one and fully aware constantly of the potential damage to a pup, poles are on the ground, etc. as I mentioned, the pups still can learn alot without stressing the immature skeletal-musculo system. They can do the ladder on the ground to learn they have rears, very slightly slanted boards, and love the tunnel no matter what the age. I guess over the years I have learned to be very protective of my pups but also that the earlier they start something, even if more going thru the motions than acutally doing obstacles, they are ahead of the game when they are physically ready. I know...just my opinion...but what I have found over the years. I don't want to let the period when they are most prone to learn go by and use it with care and caution. 
Best,
Ann


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

O.K. guys, I finally got a video. The sad part is we spent a lot of time on ground work today and only had time to do a short sequence *once*. I had one shot to get 3 jumps, the tire then the tunnel. I am happy to say Ry did everything, he is even slowing down and paying attention to me more. I only wish I had a few extra runs to get my positioning better on my front cross, mom went a little off LOL


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my Amanda told me to tape myself so I can see what I am doing and wow I just noticed how when I was doing my lead out Ry qued off of my hand instead of my voice release.. oh boy something else mom is going to have to work on.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann,
I LOVE it! I have to learn how to upload videos but i dont know how with my lil sony thing! I saw you had a bit of a lead out too and know you have been working with that-great job. Since Riley is so fast he keeps up with you quite a bit. Not sure if you are starting to work on distance training but that is something you are going to need <BG>

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great video, Leeann. I should really look into that. I need to get some exercise anyway. I would love to take both of them. Maybe I can convince my Mom to come along too.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- I didn't notice it the first time but did the second, he cued off your pointer finger! Dora does the same. Have you done any exercises where you run him silent yet?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda yes we did I bet that is were he is getting it from. I know my trainer talked about this one night but for the life of me I cant remember what she said. For some reason I think she said it will be good to get them to cue off our pointers for when we need distance. Obviously I have not done distance training yet LOL

We have the AKC judge coming in to train us again next week. I loved the last class she did so I cant wait till our nect class.

Michele your really should, it is sooo much fun.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay Leeann... It is in the process. Well to scare you off, here is my first video! This is my first paid seconds in the agility ring. I have the maltese as she is the smallest dog there. She is actually 7 inches (well 7.25 according to her jump card) notice how 4 times in a row, she runs under the tire (8 iinch min in akc) and ofcourse it is the first obstacle. I was so nervous that the week before she quit doing the A frame. She would turn around and run around it <lil Sh it> and you can here my good friend laugh there. So we NQ'ed here but we survived


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay as to redeeming my handling skills-same trial, a few dogs later. Dora is my superstar!!! Here Dora did jump across the table and fall off so she received a 95 which was still good enough to take first place at the trial. This was her first trial and I was very happy with her. Notice her apprehension on the teeter- this is what I had to quit training and move away from when she was younger but now she doesn't run to the end like Belle. She still doesn't like the teeter!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann, you can also see what she thought of the blind cross there... while that isn't points off, it slows her down. She immediately caught it! Also my friend isn't looking at that lady's butt on camera <BG> but she is trying to show me time!

Amanda


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leeann said:


> I know we have quite a few of us that are training in agility right now. I often wonder how everyone else is doing and would love to hear updates..


I thought my standard poodle would take to agility like a duck to water and she looked at me like I was nuts when I set the equipment up in the backyard.
Bandit who I thought would only react to people telling her she was pretty was flying through the tunnel and having a great time with the weave poles. With my back I can't get really serious about it, but it's still something we can have some fun with.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I love that video, Amanda! You and Dora are inspiring!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly,
We have fun. If I could take it back, I wouldn't have done so much obedience first cause all the instructors can tell- she likes to run on my left side and she is ALWAYS watching exactly where I am. But her running and not doing stays at the finish is a great sign. She has never had a problem doing that until trial  But I was so happy when she did it!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the video's Amanda, the one of Belle kept messing up so I was unable to watch it but I did watch you & Dora about 10 x's. You & Dora are a great team. I cant wait to be able to compete, we have a lot more training to do but hopefully in the spring we will be ready.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Okay as to redeeming my handling skills-same trial, a few dogs later. Dora is my superstar!!! Here Dora did jump across the table and fall off so she received a 95 which was still good enough to take first place at the trial. This was her first trial and I was very happy with her. Notice her apprehension on the teeter- this is what I had to quit training and move away from when she was younger but now she doesn't run to the end like Belle. She still doesn't like the teeter!
> 
> YouTube - Dora's first agility trial


It won't play!!!!! aargggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann, that's great! I loved seeing you and Ry in action. 

Amanda, I also loved watching your videos. It's so cool seeing it all done 'nice and easy'. 

We obviously did not go to Agility last Sunday since Ricky was in the hospital, but I am planning on going this coming Sunday. We've missed 3 and been there for 4 classes, so needless to say we are behind.  I am not good about practicing at home so I guess I have to be happy with what we do in class and that's it. It will take us a long while to get to the point of doing a complete run, but as long as I keep it fun and Ricky has a good time, we'll keep at it.

thanks for the inspiration, ladies!!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Since I am a roll with the uploading now!*

Not sure why some of you aren't able to watch them... if not here is my collections and they are some what labeled http://youtube.com/profile?user=ama0722

Leeann- missing Belle is probably a good thing <BG> She is so out of control and so sensitive. If she messes up at first I might as well pick her up! You can see in the video her looking at me saying "if you dont like what I am doing why dont you just run it yourself"

Here is Dora's second agility trial. I was a bit more leery at this one since it is at a horse barn and on mulch... yikes for a lil princess havanese who doesn't like anything to stick to her fur. I don't think the first run she realized what she was on but the second she started to sniff.

I am not sure but Dora clearly almost missed the A Frame in the standard course. Not seeing what I did wrong but if she would have put one paw on it, we would have NQ'ed... she had no problem the second time though!






I was happy with her here, I was able to cross behind her into the tunnel and this can be a problem for Dora


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Those are fantastic runs, Amanda!! Great job Dora! eace:

Gosh, we haven't run one course yet, so we are quite behind. I showed up on Sunday morning, even though I was dead tired, and no one was there!! The place was closed, but I wasn't advised. GRRRRRR ! :frusty: I plan on calling today to see what the heck that was about! We have either one class left or two .....

I have a feeling we'll have to take this beginners' class again and that is o.k. with me if it means Ricky will feel more comfortable. Too bad these classes aren't cheap! 

The clips are very inspiring, Amanda. Keep them coming!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj,
I know how you feel. I just moved to LA where nothing is cheap! I am taking a lesson with Dora for $75 <yikes!> At my old training club as long as you volunteered at 2 events, paid your $75 for annual membership, classes were free! And it was only 4 miles away (in Ohio traffic!). Here I don't even have a yard big enough or straight enough to put up weave poles (I am on a mountain!) So I think we are just going to do some ground work on our own, take a lesson occasionally, and practice at some show and goes. She only needs one more leg of jumpers and standard for her novice title and I really want to get that soon. I was thinking about just entering her in a trial and seeing what she remembers. She is pretty smart chick!

Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Great agility videos, Amanda! How long have you been doing agility? Maddie and I have only been taking group classes for a few months, but its alot of fun. Maddie is so darn fast that I can't keep up! After playing all day with Cheryl's Brutus, she still had tons of energy at agility. Here are a few pics from last night. They're not very good, but at least we took a few. Maddie is doing the weave poles, the tire jump (the third pic is her in the air), and the jump. She's doing the lower jumps until she reaches 18 months old.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jeanne,
Those are awesome and Maddy has springs!!! <BG> You are probably close to actually jumping Maddie the right height which is good. Last Jan, AKC lowered the jump heights so as long as she is under 11 inches at the whithers, she would compete at 8'' which is probably what your last jump would be close at?

Dora started taking group classes at 18 months (my old club rules) which I understand some things but I would start sooner with the next pup or not do so much obedience. If you see Dora is always looking at me and to be great at agility she needs to look ahead. I then started trialing her about a year later. I did do a lot of practice on my own with weaves and teeter and then found some show and goes to attend to really see how ready we were. With practice, I would just come before class and the instructors let me do my own thing with the weaves and add in a jump or a tunnel to do a few sequences. She needed a lot of help working on my right side!

I have great news though- I am taking a lesson on Dec 8th to see how close we are to trialing again!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yea pictures of Jeanne& Maddie, you guys look GREAT!! I’m all pumped up and ready for class tonight now, thanks. I know what you mean about speed, it took me awhile to actually get Ry to slow down and pay attention to what I am asking for, little bugger use to just take off on his own. I would say just the last 3 classes he has really started to slow down, my trainer says now that I have his attention we will slowly start working him up to move out and away from me so he can pick up his speed again, yikes.. I also took Amanda’s advise to video tape myself, even though we are not doing complete courses yet I was still amazed how much I learned by watching myself, now all I have to do is try and correct it this week. I would love to see you & Maddie in a video.

Amanda I am soooo thrilled you and Dora are getting back in the ring, I just love watching and hearing all your accomplishments. It also gives the rest of us inspiration to continue our training with hopes to compete ourselves one day.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I just got finished reading up on this thread. First, I LOVE ALL the videos, pictures and stories! It sounds and looks like SOO much fun, and the dogs really enjoy this! I've always been interested in this, although seeing the videos.....I just have doubt *I* could do it. My physical health is so undpredictable. One day, I'll feel okay and the next day..I just can't see myself getting off the couch, much less running around a room keeping up with an energetic dog! ound:

So...I'll live vicariously 

Kara


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Dora started taking group classes at 18 months (my old club rules) which I understand some things but I would start sooner with the next pup or not do so much obedience.
> 
> I have great news though- I am taking a lesson on Dec 8th to see how close we are to trialing again! Amanda


That's great Amanda! Like Leeann says, you and Dora are an inspiration to the rest of us trying our hand at agility. I love watching your videos! I do agree that the prior obedience training causes some problem. Our instructor likes the dogs to have some obedience, but I found it really hard to move Maddie from my left to my right at first. It tooks weeks of "circle" work to finally get her comfortable on my right as well as my left. The previous obedience training was so stuck in her head that she thought going to my right was wrong.

Leeann, do you have a video recorder or just use your digital camera? We can do a short video on our camera, but I'm not sure the quality is all that great. It would definitely help, though, to watch yourself to learn what to do better the next time. Almost all the mistakes in our class are made by the handler, not the dogs.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kara- you might be suprised! There are agility competitors in wheel chairs and leg braces. The local lady who has the wheel chair literally just calls out obstacles. It involves more and different training but if the dog is having fun, the dog's passion can take you anywhere!

Thanks guys I just have a lot of fun with Dora and us spending time together is great. I felt guilty when we went to Petco for hte Halloween Bash, DOra went running to the back, I swear she was looking where the training was. My husband was like what is her deal tonight and I realized, she was thinking finally mom found a place for us to work! I have been doing a lot of obedience in the house lately but agility is a lot more fun 

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jeanne, I just use my digital camera. It’s hard to get a great video especially now that it is dark out at 4:30 and the lighting in my training center is not the greatest but it is enough to see what I am doing wrong lol. I would like to get a video camera but in my spare time.. I need to research and figure out which one will be best for us.

Kara – being on the sidelines is fine, we all need a good cheering section.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> The local lady who has the wheel chair literally just calls out obstacles. It involves more and different training but if the dog is having fun, the dog's passion can take you anywhere!


Wow Amanda, we must have been typing at the same time and I missed this. I bet that is totally amazing to watch.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann,
One of my instructors has BC's. She is older and not in the best of shape (I wont say what she describes her shape) to teach us how to move away from her dogs, she went into the middle of the ring with a chair, sat down and used her arm to get her dog to do everything. Yeah I was :jaw: Obviously, we have companion dogs but doesn't mean you can't use some of the same thing to give yourself space!

So I think everyone should be required to tape a practice segment by the end of December 

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda does the clip I already did count?? Actually I am leaving in 10 for class and we have the AKC judge tonight, I think I’ll grab my camera just incase..


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann.... WOO HOO! 

You do see all your mistakes forwarning!... I am gonna have to find an old clip so I can show you guys where I messed up. Okay except the maltese, I swear I watch them and I have no clue why she decides to do what she does - okay ring stewards make sense, jumping at the judge as well, but sometimes running and doing jumps we aren't near- not so sure!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

O.K. first let me say we don't like Miss AKC judge, she made us work and work hard... actually it was really good and I had a lot of fun but I am tired now. I was really nervous with our sequence tonight. First of all she did not want us to lead out, after watching last weeks video and thinking about handling my lead out all week I didn't even get to practice it lol.. Then she tells us the shoot is included in our sequence, now I know I'm a goner Riley keeps stopping in the shoot looking for the food that someone left in their a few weeks ago grrrr. Then she tells us the last pc of equipment is the tunnel that is sitting nice and neat right along the dog walk umm yep how many are going to hit the tunnel instead of the dog walk. I'm thinking to myself guess I wont have a video to share this week with the forum Riley is defiantly going to blow this one. What a night.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann... 

What a night! I thought from your description... oh no. But seriously, I think your words are opposite your video!!! I didn't see anything you could personally improve upon. You were far enough away from the chute to give Riley room to come out and find his barrings. He just ran to you happily but he still made the next jump and didn't over do it. Great job- you get an A+ from me and Dora 

As to tunnel v. the walk, you are out of your mind... Almost every dog I know quickly becomes a tunnel monster. Dora will pick the tunnel over everything. I hate when the tunnel is under the frame, cause Dora will use every move I make to twist and turn it to Mom is calling me to the tunnel!

As to lead outs, my best bud is now taking agility lessons with two world team members who she says she has never seen them do a lead out... I think they want you teach your dog restrain at the beginning but then no one uses them 

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you Amanda that means alot to me, this was a new one for me tonight with new things added and equipment so close to each other I really didnt think he would do it. I am so sooo pleased with him, only 1 other dog (Black Lab) in the class hit everything and her handler is an assistant trainer at the school. I even had one of my class mates come up to me after class to remark on how well Riley is doing. I am just so happy I decided to give agility a try, I truly enjoy it, Riley LOVES going and he is such a pleasure to work with.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Woohoo, Leeann!! You did great, and Riley did great! It makes you feel *so* good when all the hard work shows. I had to laugh at Riley jumping with excitement before you started. Maddie often does the exact same thing. And Amanda, I know what you mean about the tunnel. Maddie absolutely *LOVES* the tunnel over everything and would run it over and over if I'd let her. What is it about that thing?

We're being taught to do lead outs. I would think with fast dogs that it would be really important, especially with us slow handlers (that's me!). If I didn't lead out, I'd be running behind Maddie the entire way.

Great video and great night at agility!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

You guys are doing great. You are giving me the bug to get started. I'm definitely going to check it out in my area. Maybe after the holidays we can find a class. Right now I am running in 20 different directions and there aren't enough hours in the day. But I think this would be great for the dogs.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I have to laugh at the “tunnel monsters” Riley like the tunnel but for some reason he loves the dog walk. Every time I go near that thing he tries to jump on. 
Amanda I remember you saying something before about people not using the lead outs. Do you think it could be when you are more advanced you can push the dog out and away more so you do not need that extra lead like we do right now? I am like Jeanne and prefer to get a lead out, I feel I have better control at this point with it. Did you notice how I was kind of messed up at first and Riley just walked over the first jump, of course it was only set at 4” so that was an easy walk over lol. When I go to the show next week I am going to have to pay attention to this and see what people are doing.

Michele, I am so glad we are giving you the bug and cant wait till after the holidays to see you guys get involved


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I have great news though- I am taking a lesson on Dec 8th to see how close we are to trialing again!
> 
> Amanda


Amanda good luck today, I cant wait to hear how excited Dora is to get back to training.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay so let me tell you how nervous I was this morning! More nervous than when I trial <BG> We went to the site and it is at a park- no fencing nothing. Right when we get there an Aussie takes off running at a squirrel. We ran an open jumper's course and worked totally on me! Dora didn't skip a beat- she weaved, jumped, etc like we haven't stopped training for months! I on the other hand was a bit rusty... I was twitching my hand rather than leaving it out as I was running. The instructor had me rerun the same course and act more confident and Dora did a lot better. She wasn't confused. I understood she was getting confused cause I was twitchy with my arm. Then we also talked about being more confident with distant work and lining Dora up rather than walking into an area. I tried this as Dora can be a velcro dog- her obedience shows up. She wants to be up against me running. But if I put my arm out to show her to go further, she really does understand my body language. Also I was reminded to cue early- right after Dora comes out of the tunnel, I need to say weave so that way she runs there and goes to that obstacle!

Overall, I was very happy with her performance, I also met a few small dogs who are competing! I think I am going to work Dora for a few weeks and hopefully look for another trial!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

That's great Amanda, It is amazing how they remember everything. Dora must have been so excited to get back to work. We cant wait to see more video's of her competing.

I went to my first AKC trial today and was amazed. Definetly not as many dogs as CPE but just as fun. Is a MACH 16 possable?? I thought I heard the announcer say this about one of the dogs?? I was also amazed at the lead out's I saw, only 1 person did not do one, she had a jack russell. Most handlers were doing at least a 2 jump lead out in the advanced level. I did see a Havanese but she NQ, had to stop & go poopos lol.

On a side note I also got to congratulate Alice on her BOB win last weekend at Eukanuba, she was still beaming.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- yeah, I remember a beagle with a MACH12 awhile back... yikes to what they spend at the shows but talk about knowing how to play the game! Did it give you the bug to enter yet <BG>? I do AKC just out of doing AKC for obedience- easy to find, easy to get the book and read the rules. Eventually I will try the others but for now I spend more than my fair share with AKC!

Oh my friend's sheltie pee'd on the table at his first trial... always go out a few times to potty first! Really sucks to blow an entry like that! Some dogs stress so they go in the ring. Luckily, we haven't had that problem!

They are having some sessions coming up on certain areas that I might take the maltese to as well. I gotta get up my energy before unleashing her at a park!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty went back for the last class of group. She had missed 4 with shows and being in season. I was so pleased, in fact I am not sure what the others did while she was gone. We had a semi-graduation with an S course set up. It had it all: tire, dogwalk, teeter, 2 tunnels, shoot, table, top, 2 jumps and polls. 

Her classmates are large dogs and all seemed wired Tuesday night. Smarty did it all so well she was 1st. We are having a little trouble polls so I'm getting those for Christmas.
We go back in January if the weather is good.

Smarty and I loves this so much I may put in a twice a week class.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sandi-sounds like a great way to come to class!
The poles are just something you have to put the work in to. I have a lot of trouble with Isabelle as she hates them. With Dora it was weird, we worked on them and then I sold my house before the big move and had to do a temporary move. I took a month off agility class then went back. She weaved thru straight up no problem and she has remembered them since. I need to work on some speed exercises with her though and adding in more distractions. But to teach her, we would just work for 5-10 mins here and there and it eventually clicked!

Amanda


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I never work Smarty at home other than the table and box. I don't have the equiptment. My son and I are going to start meeting at our trainers course a couple of times a week. He has to get control of his standard poodle. She is super smart and super fast just no control. She will be doing every thing right, than take off for a fast run around the field then back to the course like that is what she was suppose to do.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations, Amanda, on Dora's easy return to agility! The girl has it in her blood. And also, congrats to Sandi on Smarty's achievement. I am amazed at how well Havanese seem to do at agility. I guess the fun of the course is perfect for their playful nature and eagerness to please. 

I agree that the poles seem the least fun of the obstacles. We've got some steel garden stakes that I put PVC pipe over for Maddie to practice. We don't do it more than once or twice a week, but they've made all the difference. She was the only dog in agility last week to weave all the poles without being held by the collar or on leash. I don't think she particularly likes them, but is willing to do it to get on to the tunnel and jumps. Everyone in class comments how cute it is to see a Hav running with its hair flying. Thank goodness they're looking at Maddie instead of how awful I'm doing!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sandi, that is so good of Smarty and you to make it first! Way to go! Amanda, how wonderful that Dora hasn't skipped a beat in spite of missing classes for a while. I'm sure you will learn a lot with that class. Sounds great! Amazing just how attuned these little guys are to the subtlest of signals.

Jeanne, it's so true that the havs look totally amazing with their hair flying in the wind. I love that about them!

Ricky missed the last 3 classes because of his liver/infection thing. I called the school and asked if I could possibly have a partial refund since we missed so many (only did 4 classes out of 9) and we really want to take them again come Jan. I was told to fill out a form, mail it in and there will be no problem. Yaaay!  I'm not sure if I will be in shape for the classes, but I will do my best. :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj- nice they will give you a refund! 

Today was kind of a frustrating day. I decided to take Isabelle to let her be around the area so she could get used to being outdoor and working. I was nervous Dora would concentrate on wanting to be with Belle but I never had that issue. There was an archery club meeting so don't know if that spooked her (they were shooting arrows right by us) or what but she wasn't acting herself. She was a bit unsure her first few runs. I got out her squirrel toy on the third run and she went up to the start line acting herself, ran midcourse and decided to lay down on the way to the A-frame! I just skipped that one and enticed her to play with me and run with me. She just wasn't having fun. Then I played with Belle a little bit and she wanted to play but it was time to go. When we came home, she went bizark around the yard! Who knows- I know they have bad days too and for some reason, Dora wasn't having fun at agility today!

Amanda


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

The archers/arrows might put me a bit off course. Its so funny not to know what is going through their minds. Some days they are wonderful and know it all, then others when the look like "what tunnel?".


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Must be something in the air, Riley was not into it either this week. I wonder if it is all the crazy holiday stuff going on that is throwing them off. Even I am a little bit off as the holiday gets closer.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Just wanted you girls to know Smarty learned a new obstacle this morning. We were getting the Christmas decorations down from the attic. I was doing the sorting to see what I was going to use this year and I heard my DH say "Oh No!" Smarty was on the *5th *step on the ladder of the disappearing stairway. I was so glad he saw her. She kept trying to follow me up, we finally put her in her crate so I could get this dreaded job done..

The Havanese are so amazing to me, they are not only smart they reason out a way to get what they want.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:cheer2: Smarty wins the most difficult obstacle of the year award.

Wow Sandi, I bet she would have made it all the way to the top if DH did not catch her. Can you imagine sitting up in the attic and all of a sudden here comes Smarty.. I'm glad DH was there and she did not get hurt, they do have a way of figuring out what they want at no cost.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Why that sneaky little girl! lol Walking up a ladder isn't an easy feat and she had motive. She wanted to be with her momma. Awwwwww..... too cute!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yikes to Smarty.... yeah, it is amazing what obstacles they can make on their own.

A good friend sent me this- it might make you sick though <BG>

Agility from your dog's point of view!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow, that made me dizzy. I'll see if i can copy for my son. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

A cute blessing!

Agility Blessing

May the tunnels not have too much suction,
May the course be fun and fast.
May your dog not stop to say "hello"
to the photographers they pass!

May the table not be too slippery, 
May the chute house no scary beasts,
May all the yellow parts be touched
with one little toe, at least.

May the wind be always at your back,
May no bars fall on the ground.
May the A-frame have no stop sign on the top, 
May the judge's whistle never sound.

May your dog obey all correct commands
And ignore the ones that are wrong.
May your heart be light, your feet be sure
and the bond with your dog grow strong.

At the finish line, may great joy abound,
regardless of your score,
You have your dog, your dog has you,,
and who could ask for more?

Written by: PJ Hughes


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwwww..... that's such a cute poem!! 

Loved the dog's view on that clip too! The weave poles...... whoa !!!!! uke: lol


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Whoa! Great clip. 

Love the poem.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow! That video is amazing! The dog is a speed demon!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I got a call today, saying the Agility classes begin this coming Sunday and will be at 10:15 a.m. I decided to wait until the next session. It's COLD these days and I KNOW I will not be wanting to get out of the house at 9:45 every Sunday! We often have get togethers Saturday evenings, so I think this would become a real chore. Hopefully, the next session will have better times and of course, the weather should be a tad warmer.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, with our new digital camera, I can finally take some videos of Maddie's agility class. We've only been doing this for a few months, so don't expect a lot. We're certainly not on par with Amanda or Leeann, and with my bad back, I don't expect we'll ever be. You can tell from the videos that my back prevents me from really running. Poor Maddie has to bounce along side me waiting for her instruction. I am Maddie's biggest hindrance, but she's having a lot of fun with it, and it keeps me active.

We had a little problem with the weave poles and tire on the first video, but she eventually got it. The second video, I goofed not keeping my hands at my side at the weave poles, but I was trying to count them, as the trainer didn't want us to do too many, since we've just begun transitioning from 6 poles to 12 (although Maddie can do the 12).. We're supposed to reward the dogs after the poles. We're just learning the teeter, so its positioned off of a table so the dogs don't have a bad experience by doing it too fast and having them bounced off or scared due to the loud sound when it hits the floor. Seeing what's involved in agility really makes me amazed at those dogs and handlers who compete in it!


----------



## ellasmom (May 6, 2007)

*agility updates*

how do you find agility classes?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jeanne- You are doing an excellent job. Maddie flew thru the weaves (just work on your part of the enterance-second time was perfect) and I would honestly say taht is the hardest part of agility. She looks very happy and your teeter is progressing really nicely. Take it very slow as I had to spend some time when Dora suddenly quit doing it. I think we went too fast, she was fine and 2 months later she changed her mind! Also since you have a bad back, dont get in the habbit of bending to show her (I over compensate for Belle doing this too!) as Maddie is really watching you very well. She looks like she is having a blast!

Thanks for sharing!

Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks, Amanda. Yes, Maddie is really good at watching me, I guess from our obedience classes. But I'll never be able to run fast. I do have to watch my bending over, as I have a couple of herniated disks that really bother me. But she loves agility so far, so we'll keep at it. Its really true that its the handlers that have to be trained the most! The dogs seem to pick it up pretty well.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

ellasmom said:


> how do you find agility classes?


Ellasmom- You could try the Clean Run site and do a search in your area. The site is here: http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=clubs.search


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Jeanne- You are doing an excellent job. Maddie flew thru the weaves (just work on your part of the enterance-second time was perfect) and I would honestly say taht is the hardest part of agility.
> Amanda


Amanda- Here's a couple of videos my husband took of Maddie practicing the weave poles. She does pretty well, and I need to move faster to encourage her to move faster!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jeanne- she really is rocking the weave poles- you should be very very proud. How tall is Maddie at the whithers? I dont know if it is her hair cut or if she has long model legs- no wonder she can zoom!!! I bet eventually you could send her to the weave poles with out you being next to her. She really takes to them. That is Dora's biggest weakness- still have a lot more work <sigh>

Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Amanda- She's about 11" at the withers. She does have long model legs, though. I always call her my gangly legged teenager! :biggrin1:

How long have you and Dora (and Belle) been doing agility? You guys are awesome!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora started at around 16-18 months (she is now gonna be 3) but we were competing in obedience so I wasn't doing it as much but then I really was doing it 2-3 nights a week right before we competed. I really want to get back into it more than I am now (but it is pretty pricey down here- I used to pay $75 a year to take all the group classes I wanted and then they had open practice 2 nights a week) I am going to start taking Belle to a class. She has to get used to competing outdoors which is going to be a big challenge- she doesn't like to listen outside at all! But she is super fast when she wants to be (I literally don't know how to handle her when she is like that). But privates are around 50-75 an hour down here and then I have to find time to take them!

I might end up buying a set of weave poles for my already tiny yard (in some ways I miss the midwest!) really gonna have to explain that cost to hubby 

Yeah and as I am trying to convince him I need another puppy for agility. Dora is very weak when it comes to working away from me and a lot of agility is about that. If you notice in any of her videos, we are very together and once you get to open/excellent, you really need the dog to get away from you <sigh> we are going to keep playing even if it is for fun but I would love to at least get her excellent titles some day!

Amanda

P.S. So when are you going to enter her in a trial-she is probably ready for a jumpers!!! Only 6 weaves!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jeanne these videos are GREAT. It is so funny I was thinking last night after class about coming on this thread and asking about weave poll training then I come on this morning and theirs Maddie working those polls. Wow you guys are really doing such a great job together. I am so happy you have video now also, it will be so fun to watch each other as we progress and hopefully compete some day :biggrin1:

It was also funny to see Amanda talking about having your dog work away from you, we had our fist lesson on “out” last night. I think with the winter weather and none of us can go outside to work our trainer is really working with us on small handling exercises we can do at home in our kitchen or living rooms. 

O.K. so we are just starting to train on weave polls, my trainer seems to think this is one of the easiest things to train, I personally think she is nuts.. From what I understand there are different ways to train on these and was wondering what method everyone else used? I’m not even sure I can explain the way my trainer had the polls set up last night, they were not in the normal straight line, she had two polls open and then another set of two polls open. I will say I was excited to find my DH in the basement last night with my cheap set of polls I got off of Amazon making stands for them so I can use them in the living room. I had asked him to do this so I could make a jump to practice front & rear crosses inside. So when I found him I asked if he could make more because now I need to work on weaves. I will try and set them up tonight to take a picture of how we are starting to work with them. 

We got hit with snow so early this year and I feel like I have been slacking on training at home but BIG thanks to my DH I now have about 5 handling things I can work on inside during the winter months. Now lets just hope Riley will cooperate inside at home.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- ship your trainer here! There are WAM- where you pull them apart and really train for speed and then push them together. My training club used this method and it is really slow but makes for faster weaves. It worked for speed well but not as much for accuracy. I took a separate class on enterances which was really helpful. I finally just started with a cookie and lurred Dora thru closed weave poles but then since we haven't done them for a few months. I think I am going to have to drop the $400 and get a set to take to the park. I live on a mountain with a small yard so it is pretty hard to practice weave poles here!

Oh I received a great email this morning- Isabelle will start agility at the end of this month (which means I really need to hit the Healthy thread- she can be quite a cannon ball- not just on the course, I have to run and entertain the entire hour!)

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Amanda but what we are doing is not WAM, it is almost like the channel weaves with a twist. You start off with 4 poles in the cannel position but then you start moving the last two polls a little at a time till they are straight. Once they get that down then you start to slowly move the first two polls until they are straight. Does that make sense??


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Geez- I have no idea what "WAM" is! Is it to help with speed or accuracy? Also, Amanda- I have no clue what a "jumpers trial" is. I'm really a novice at all this!

Amanda & Leeann- I know what you mean about having your dog work away from you. It seems hard with this breed, their being "velcro" and all. I guess it just takes work.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I try to remind myself our dogs are toy breed (not herding!) so we are going to have to have them a bit more closer. But also try to train to get away as much as I can because face it, if they can get away from us, less steps for us and faster course time!

Leeann, that sounds interesting. Am I misunderstanding you or are you keeping the enterances and exits open more than the center? We did that with the type of poles that you can adjust to make channels but you can slowly open and close them. It really helped. Not sure if it is a method but we worked on 6 poles at a time.

Take some pics! Here are the WAM's http://weavedoggie.com/WAM.html

Here is the chanel method 
http://www.petbehaviorhelp.com/weave_poles1.htm


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

These are the ones I loved. Especially for little dogs. Isabelle is tiny and you can close up the channel more slowly with little dogs with these. Sigh- DH will definitely notice if I buy a 12 set!

http://www.max200.com/storefront/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=95


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes Amanda that sound exactly right, you slowly close up the channels to make them straight. Let me get my polls out and take some pictures, just promise you wont laugh at my poles, I bought that agility kit on amazon before I started training. This is the one Amazon.com: Kyjen Dog-Agility Starter Kit: Home & Garden its o.k. for small things while trying to convince DH you need real equipment.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- you should have seen my make shift agility course in my backyard, I took some landscaping pavers and put my broom and mopstick on them! 

I really want to get the nice competitive weaves. Isabelle doesn't like the pvc bottom (snob... go figure!) and will stop and jump the center area. She does a lot better with the metal base. She knows expensive items! I like that you can slide and open your problem areas on those as well. Just pricey to have that ability and I have to load up my car and take them to train on them. Sigh- the price I pay for So Cal weather!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lets see if I can get this right, now remember no laughing and my house is a mess so just ignore.

1. start off with first 2 all the way open and the next 2 almost all the way open

2. keep first 2 the same and start to close the second set.

3. keep first 2 the same and finish closing the second set.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

After the second set is closed you start to move the first set till they are closed


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

WAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!! Leeann, HELP! Your video clips say they 'are no longer available' and I can't view them!  I so wanted to check them out.

I think it's great that you have that equipment in your home! How cool! When we learned weaves back in Nov., they were all in a straight line - no moving them around. I wonder if your method is simpler.... Ricky did do them very well in our last class there though. 

Jeanne, it sounds like you gals have loads of fun. As it should be! I, too, have a bad back, herniated disks as well, and I have to remind myself not to bend too much. I've decided to skip this coming session and will sign up in March/April instead. I know I will not want to get up at 8:30-9 Sunday mornings in this frigid weather! AND I'm lazy....... ound:

Are your videos still at youtube? With a link, maybe I can view them there.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann, 
Now that you are showing it it makes perfect sense. That is how I liked training them actually, I took a class that was all on weaves with Dora and it really helped. I had the adjustable weaves at the club and would often leave the enterance open to make sure the girls hit it well, then as they were more secure and better, we would close it up. Same with the exit-it helps speed them out. Your diagram helped! Talk about dedicated- indoors in the middle of winter! You know in So Cal agility is outdoors all year? 

Marj- get back in class and tape it, I want to hear agility in french!

Amanda

Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:Marj- get back in class and tape it, I want to hear agility in french!"

Oh yes! That would be a hoot, wouldn't it? I'll have to wait until we are near the end of the session and have Ralph come along with the camera.  Don't hold your breath though... it may not be 'til spring!

You know what I did to practice weaving with Ricky in the fall? I planted 6 bamboo tomato stakes in the yard. Total cost: $2 ..... if that!! lol It worked!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

marjrc said:


> WAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!! Leeann, HELP! Your video clips say they 'are no longer available' and I can't view them!  I so wanted to check them out.
> 
> Are your videos still at youtube? With a link, maybe I can view them there.


Marj, I sent you and invite through youtube that way you can just pull up all my videos.

Oh good my pictures helped, I'm so bad at explaining things sometimes..

Yes Riley has a new training center, we have a lot of neat equipment, weaves, jumps, oh gosh I just realized I hope he doesn't think my coffee table is part of our new course, my DH will kill me..:doh:

Amanda So Cal sounds nice but as much as I hate winter I love New England. Although I did see Kimberly offering a free grooming lesson in one thread, I may just have to move near her and quietly steal one of those cuties when she is not looking :spy:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

marjrc said:


> You know what I did to practice weaving with Ricky in the fall? I planted 6 bamboo tomato stakes in the yard. Total cost: $2 ..... if that!! lol It worked!


Marj- I'm with you! I bought some heavy metal plant stakes at the hardware store and put sections of PVC pipe over them. There's no center bar on the ground for the dog to have to walk over, just the stakes for weaving. They're so sturdy, and the whole thing cost about $15.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jeanne I really like the PVC idea, the ones I have now will probably only be good for short-term use while he’s learning. If Riley takes to the poles like he does everything else I will have poles flying all over my house with these..ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

So this Saturday, I took both the girls to agility. I am trying to get Belle used to even looking at me outdoors. I have some work to do with her before I throw out my wallet. She thinks outdoors is her time. She runs all over the place. Let me tell you what is more fun than agility though. Showing your maltese where the squirrels are and then letting her offleash! It is amazing the speed and energy this little dog has and her drive...wow!

So on to agility, at this point, we run full courses. We walk them, decide how to run them and then our instructor shows us the sticky points, what we should do based on our dog, etc. Then we run it. So I had the course down, Dora ran faster than normal but I have a little wiggle room with her and she zoomed off the teeter and flew off the bottom before it even went any where! I think she was flying so fast she forgot what she is suppose to do. So then the teeter slammed and she got spooked. She ran off the course back to our training bag. When I realized she was okay, I took her back there on leash to do the teeter but she was so spooked. The rest of the afternoon as soon as I went near the teeter, she took off running away from it. Ugh-it was probably my fault for not slowing her down but she never does that on the teeter, if anything she was too cautious. She also didn't miss a weave pole this time. She was more bold on the weaves doing them all. I think we might end up sitting another session out and trying to work on teeter type work though. It can be so frustrating how she will be fine for along time and then bam the teeter spooks her again. Isabelle is so different. She runs off the edge cause she isn't scared at all! Different strokes....


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann, I messed up! I tried to 'accept' your invitation to your youtube videos, but instead I declined. Duh! I no longer have the invitation in my youtube inbox. Would you mind trying again? Please?? 

Amanda, sounds like Isabella will need distracting from the great outdoors and especially those squirrels. i don't know how you can compete with those!! :biggrin1: Good luck! 

I'd be spooked by that teeter too, but it is frustrating when you think Dora is all good to go, then gets totally scared again. I know the last time Ricky tried it, back in Nov., he did not like it one bit. I hope to continue with the agility in March/April and if Sammy were better at obedience (he hardly listens to anyone! lol), then I'd love to try him at it. He's so dang fast, he outruns my dad's 3 yr. old Jack Russell! ound:

Jeanne, I see where PVC tubing would be better than just the stakes. They most resemble the real weave poles used. Now that it's winter, I'm going to have to wait 'til spring to set anything up outdoors, but I will keep those in mind.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj, It would be fun to see Sammy do it- probably like Belle. When she listens it is amazing to be her partner, when she doesn't it is only amazing to watch when you are not her partner! When she was running mad this weekend everyone laughed because she was doing her zoomies with an occasionally taking a jump to show off. If only I could give Dora just a pinch of her zoom and confidence!

This weekend I was frustrated with Dora, I admit. I know it is her personality but I wish she would be more confident in herself. Then Sunday we went to the park and she was the happy go lucky dog that I love... maybe I need to remind her these lessons arent free!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"maybe I need to remind her these lessons arent free!"*

LOL ! Yeah, no kidding! If it weren't for the cost, as well as me not having a ton of energy, I'd love to go to Agility with both. NOT at the same time though, since this is only beginners' , but I could sign up for two diff. classes. I am so wiped out after one class, I don't know if I can do two!

Maybe I should do another Obed. with Sammy though. That might help with getting him to be more responsive to me. Something to think about. I'm not signing up for anything until March though. Going away for a week in Feb. 

I'm sure Belle is a hoot to watch!! lol


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj,
I previously did back to back classes. It wasn't as bad as it seems until summer time came and our building didn't have air conditioning (hence you see videos of me running around in a tank top with sweat all over!) 

Lessons in LA are a lot more expensive though! I will see how Dora does this Saturday and then I might switch who gets to play for a little bit. I really need to get the weave poles and take the girls seperately to a park. They need to get used to outdoors and distractions. I honestly haven't done any obedience with them and it is showing!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I only have one thing to say on this thread right now.

:frusty: flat work :frusty: flat work :frusty:

Mom is a big ole clutz and is slowing me down...


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Amanda and Leeann- Before you invest in any expensive weave poles, look into using sturdy steel garden stakes with pvc over them. These pics are the ones I have in our backyard. The first pic is of the poles, the second is of the stake that is underneath the pole. Putting in 6 poles cost about $15 total. You can just stick them in the ground and remove easily. These really have helped Maddie. Now she can do all 12 poles in class and the poles were so cheap and are so sturdy!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jeanne, 
Those look great! Where did you get the green garden stakes-home depot? I might just do that for awhile with Belle. From a total non gardner- do you just hammer them in the ground?

Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Amanda- I got the stakes at a chain hardware store called Orchard Supply Hardware (OSH). I dont know if they're everywhere, but I suspect you'd find something similar at Home Depot or a nursery. They are made of steel, and I think they were about $2.50 or so a piece. My husband just took a heavy hammer and hammered them in (we have hard clay soil). We had the pvc pipe laying around. I have Maddie practice them maybe once or twice a week, just so she remembers. It really helps!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amanda, I can't even imagine doing agility in our hot, muggy summers! Of course, everything is indoors now anyway and will be until May, but I don't think this place even offers classes in the summer. It's too hot outdoors and many people are on vacation, I guess. 

Jeanne, I love the poles!! I wish I had more yard.  We have a stone patio that takes up a lot of room and an above-ground pool so there is VERY little grass left - much to my hubby's joy (hardly any mowing!)! I will put in sturdier stakes, but at the same time, we need to be able to remove them when we need the yard space for other things. Still, it's a great idea. Thanks for the pics, jeanne.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay another frustrating day but I smartened up. Dora wasn't really working for me. This is totally unlike her, not sure if she is going thru the terrible twos or what. But she ran off and did her own thing and wouldn't come back to me. So I had someone grab her. The put her on her leash over the stake and I went and ran Belle. I don't know if Isabelle thought that this was her chance but she was amazing. Meanwhile Dora didn't take her eyes off me. This gets her very upset. So the next time I ran her, guess who wanted to listen to me. My trainer told me to do this from now on. I think I am still going to pull her out a session until she gets over this weird dog funk she has been in. Or maybe I was just too spoiled with the princess who always listens! But boy oh boy Belle has legs!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jeanne I love your poles, thanks for the pictures. Now I just have to talk to DH about doing this for me in the spring.

Way to go Belle, that's the way to get mom out their running LOL. 
I'm sorry about Dora Amanda, do you think it is the outdoors or maybe its just your crazy schedule right now with DH.

As Riley's confidence is growing I think mine is starting to diminish. Riley is really starting to charge all the obstacles, he flew across the dog walk this week and I mean flew, I had a hard time staying next to him. I'm happy about this but all the flat work is killing me, every time I think I got something the trainer puts a spin on it. I know this is important I guess that's why I get so frustrated when I keep messing up. I wish I could get outside and have more room to work on the things I need to work on, maybe I shooould move to So CA...

Good new is my training center will be having some extra classes this spring on CPE games. I probably will take a few of them, I think it will be fun.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- yeah, I think confidence happens after 10 years and then you mess up cause you get lazy <BG>

I think Dora might be overwhelmed being outdoors. I am thinking maybe she just needs to sit and watch. Belle doesn't skip a beat but she is actually wanting to work. I think I need to kind of explain to Dora she doesn't have to play with me, but she doesn't get to do what she wants. I just never went thru anything like this with her. She might be spooked DH is gone so much, she really has became his little girl too. I do have to warn you down, here it is totally outdoors and squirrels et all. You can't beat the weather down here!

My goal is to try to get some of the garden stakes and set 6 up in the yard for the girls this week!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

10 years... are you sure it's not like 2 or 3?? oh my 10 years before I finally get it.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

DH just called from the hardware store, I showed him Jeanne's pictures last night. He said he has stuff to make my poles.. yea Now the only problem is the foot of snow still in the back yard..


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Amanda- That's so funny about Dora doing better after you ran Belle in front of her. One night in our class a cocker spaniel was just being a "pill", ran around the course smelling the ground, and wouldn't listen at all to her owner. The trainer told the owner to put her dog in the wire crate, and run the trainer's dog. Her cocker spaniel was so put out! She watched the lady run the trainer's dog, and howled! She then took her cocker spaniel out, and she ran the course nearly perfectly! I guess jealousy is a *huge* motivation! :biggrin1:

Leeann- Good luck with the poles. The steel poles are pointed at one end, so go into the ground fairly easily.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Jeanne...

Let me know when i can go either with you or meet you there! I would love to see Maddie doing her "talent"!!!:brushteeth:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> Jeanne...
> 
> Let me know when i can go either with you or meet you there! I would love to see Maddie doing her "talent"!!!:brushteeth:


Sure! We have 2 classes left in this session. Then I'm going to take a session off to rest my aching back. I'll PM you the details!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well we had a very exciting night tonight, we did our first 10 obstacle sequence with 2 front crosses. I was a little worried I was going to loose Ry on one of the tight turns but both him and I let me repeat I was on tonight. We did great!! Riley let me have a good lead out, took off like a shot and hit every obstacle. Our trainer was so pleased with his performance she said he is fast but very focused. YEA :whoo: It's night's like tonight that make this soooo addicting, I'm still beaming with excitement:biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Way to go, Keeann and Rikey! :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Great going Leeann, I forgot to let everyone know my DS gave me my poles and jumps for Christmas. He made them out of PVC. Smarty is doing them flawlessly at home. Can't wait til classes began in mid Feb.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann,
We all knew Riley could do it but you- hitting hte crosses on time is even more impressive with a fast dog, front turns are always difficult! 

Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

:whoo: Leeann! That's awesome! Yep, those front crosses are so darn tricky. And the dogs seem to pick up on any errant body language. Last Monday, one of the dogs kept missing a serpentine jump. The trainer said the owner wasn't turning her shoulder enough. As soon as she fixed it, the dog did it perfectly. I was watching the dogs on the course, and they concentrate so hard on their handler. The dogs usually do the right thing, its just the handler that messes up. And I'm the biggest problem Maddie has. Tell Riley he did awesome, and you get the biggest cheer of all! :cheer2:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you guys so much, I went to bed dreaming and woke up this morning thinking about agility.

Jeanne I had to cringe at the mention of serpentine jumps, I have such a hard time with these. Sometimes it's very hard for me to work on my handling skills with Riley. When I want to slow down and concentrate on my handling I have to tie Riley up and do it with my imaginary dog. Riley just wants to charge everything and I end up getting all flustered and mess up causing him to mess up. This is probably the only down fall to having a fast dog when you are still learning everything yourself


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow! I am so impressed! You gals are doing so well. Good for you! 

I would love to see more Havs in agility, but that won't happen in my neck of the woods. I don't know of many at all here, much less in agility. Still, there is a Cdn. champ, named Bella, out in B.C. who is doing amazingly well in gambles and other competitions. She's been on the cover of a Cdn. dog sport magazine too! Cool.

Catch some of her action here: 




and: 




Im' sure there are more at her account on youtube. It's fun to see these Havs in action!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Marj, those were fun to watch. What a cutie she is also.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She is a weaving machine!!!

BTW- I put in my garden stakes today girls! I really have a tiny yard now so i am going to have to be creative with working the girls on them!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thats great Amanda, how about some weaving video's of Dora & Belle? We will give you a few weeks of working with them first ok.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Angela and congrates to you and Bella on her new Master Title.

When I saw the video it reminded me of the CPE games, I have not looked into the USDAA games yet but my trainer said she will begin to teach us a little bit on all ways to compete so we can decide which direction we want to go.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Angela and Bella! :canada: :welcome:

I'm glad you posted! Sorry about posting those clips before you had a chance.

I didn't remember Bella's titles, but I did know she'd gained quite a few with your hard work and her love of the sport. I am sooooo glad to see the cover of that magazine as your avatar. Very nice!! So cool to see a Havanese do so well.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, I am going to have to send my girls up to you to teach them the weaves! Looks like she loves them!!! Congrats on your new title as well! Hope to see more of Bella too!

Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum, Angela! Your Bella is awesome, especially attacking those weave poles! Congratulations on her titles. She's definitely a winner!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, it was another bad Saturday so I am taking Dora out for a session. She is just acting stressed out. She isn't being her fun happy go lucky self still. I am thinking maybe this being outdoor in the park and just having such an open area. So I have decided to take her out for awhile. I will take her when I run Belle and maybe she can get more comfortable until spring. We will also work on weave poles at home for awhile. Isabelle is doing a lot better with listening to me.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda I'm so sorry Dora is getting stressed gosh is this what I may have to look forward to in the spring? My training center has an indoor & outdoor ring and we will be moving outdoors in the spring. Do you have any hints on what I could maybe try and do to make this transistion easier on Ry?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann,
I would just work him a bit outside when you can and different environments- a lot of mich/ohio, you compete in horse barns on mulch-surprising neither of the girls had problems. I am not sure what Dora's deal is, it is really strange. Maybe I need to call the doggy psychic?  I don't know if she just lost interest in agility or what. I really think the only thing that changed is totally outdoors. But today we did a few jumps and I said A-frame and she ran underneath it and laid down. So she obviously, isn't having fun. Maybe something spooked her? I am just going to take her to Belle's lessons and let her relax in her crate and then maybe have her do some ground work on one jump for a few mins before and after.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Angela, Welcome to the Forum. Your Bella is an inspiration to all of us just getting started.

Amanda, it may be something in the air. Last week Smarty and I visited a new school. In fact it is very close to home so it would be great to get in. The area is totally different from our current school, Smarty had to stay in a crate in a cold car for almost an hour before being evaluated. When I got her out she would not lift her tail, it was cold & windy. As the instructor approached us she started to bark like we were being attacked. I put her under may coat to calm her down. After another 30 minutes of being allowed to investigate the surroundings she still would not take a treat from me or the trainer. 

We got in the car to leave and she was diving for my treat bag. I have no idea what got into her other than the cold. She did shiver a little, which I have never seen her do before.

I really want this to work as I would like to do both classes with Smarty. The two instructors have different approaches to Agility, the new one is totally into foundation ground work before getting into the obstacles. The other does basic obedience, mixing ground work with the obstacles, which Smarty has loved.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks Angela- my instructor has other havanese in her classes (higher levels) and said when they want to perform they are wonderful but they are very sensitive. Ugh, she has just never acted like this before. It is so strange and of course everyone has advice but nothing seems to be working so we are just going to take some time off and when she starts acting like she is ready, we will pay for lessons again <BG> LUckily, I have another partner who is willing otherwise I might look funny running the course alone!

Sandi- were you nervous? Maybe she could sense you were nervous about the evaluation. Dora did the same thing afterwards, all fun and games and wanted to go chase the squirrels!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Sandi- were you nervous? Maybe she could sense you were nervous about the evaluation. Dora did the same thing afterwards, all fun and games and wanted to go chase the squirrels!


I don't think I was nervous at all. These type of things don't bother me at all. I really think leaving her in the cold car alone for over an hour may have really upset her. She has never shown any sign of the cold bothering her until then, but she has never spent more than 30 minutes in the cold. She usually loves the cold, does her RLH, get the ball and chase the wildlife. This time she had to sit in it.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Thought I'd post a couple of videos of Maddie at agility practice. Boy, I am so slow! I just can't run fast enough to keep up, and the poor girl just bounces alongside waiting for me. But we're just in it for fun, so that's o.k. Maddie *loves* agility!

On the last video, I think I goofed. I did a front cross coming off the last serpentine jump going into the tunnel. The trainer said I shouldn't have done that. Should I have done a rear cross at the tunnel? I dunno. I'm such a novice. Maybe Leeann, Amanda, Angela, Sandi or someone more experienced can advise? I'm such a doofus! :frusty:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maddie looks adorable! It looks like she is just having so much fun! I love her hopping run. 

I'm not sure of any mistakes since I don't do agility as of yet, but I thought you both looked great.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Jeanne,

I am so impressed! Thanks for posting the videos! 

Can I ask you how long it has been from when you started working with her on agility to now? Just trying to get a feel for how much a dog can accomplish in a given time period.

I'd love to do agility or obedience with Scout someday....


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jeanne, thanks for sharing. I never get tired of seeing agility. Maddie is adorable.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jeanne I love the video's You and Maddie are doing so great. I watched the second video several times trying to figure out what you did wrong. Did the trainer walk you through the course and ask for you to do a rear cross at the tunnel? The only way I can see you doing that is if you did not front cross at the last jump, you would have ended up with Maddie on your left instead of your right.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think you did a great job especially pulling her to you in the serpentine jumps that way she didnt back jump (I mess this up quite frequently with Belle)

Thanks for sharing! Today it was 87F when I ran Belle- we were both dying 30 mins into class!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jeanne my trainer always tells us to try and stay inside the course especially if you have a fast dog. I wonder if that's why your trainer said it was wrong, when you did your front cross Maddie was now on the inside of the course and you on the outside. Staying on the inside will allow you not to have to move or run as much on bigger courses.

I have to agree with Angela on the rear cross into the tunnel, knowing Riley I would have had a 50/50 chance of him pulling out of the tunnel. This is definitely not one of his strong points, I can rear cross him anytime but if I show ANY hesitation of slowing down to rear cross him at the tunnel he will not go. I am lucky he is fast so I can start to push him out in front of me so he does not feel me slow down when approaching the tunnel. This is something we just started working on so hopefully with time we will be better at rear crosses at the tunnel.

Amanda I just finished shoveling the snow that fell last night I would be more than happy to send some out to help cool you & Belle down.







I am so tired of winter and ready for some nicer weather.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome Angela and Belle!

Nice to have an expert in agility! Kohana and I were at the same practice with Maddie and Jeanne. They both did awesome! 

Angela are you saying the last tunnel Maddie should be on Jeanne left side and send her through without a real cross and Jeanne runs with the tunnel being on her left side. When we were doing this sequence that is what I was thinking instead of doing a rear cross and having the tunnel to the right of me? It seemed backwards to me. Our trainer is big on rear crosses, but we don't have many small dogs either. 

Thanks,
Libby


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Jeanne,

My DH really enjoyed watching Maddie and Kohana play after practice Thursday night. Maddie is such a dear and loving girl ~ I'm sorry Kohana wasn't a little dear before practice and didn't greet Maddie lovingly. I'm afraid Kohana didn't have an awesome breeder like Kimberly and she wasn't socialized well when she was young. 
Once they got playing though I think they both had a good time. Kohana slept all the way home. 

Thank you ~ it was nice seeing you all again!

Libby & Kohana


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Libby we would love to see video's of you and Kohana at practice .


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Angela, that way makes perfect sense to me than going on the outside, as we were told to do.

Libby


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Angela- I'm *SO* glad you're on this Forum! Its great to have people that know so much about agility. I'm thinking the trainer wanted me to do a rear cross to avoid the weave poles like you said. But knowing Maddie, she wouldn't be tempted to hit those with the tunnel in the area. She *loves* the tunnel and my usual problem is making her ignore that!:biggrin1: Anyway, since I'm such a novice, I really appreciate everyone's suggestions. I guess its my age, but I have difficulty just remembering the course, let alone where I'm doing crosses. But its all in fun.

Jane, Maddie and I have been taking group classes since September, I think. We meet once a week. With my bad back, we won't be competing, but just doing agility for fun. Maddie loves it so much! You can actually see her smiling when she's doing it. I'm taking a session off to rest my back, and I'm sure she'll miss it!

Thanks everyone for all your help!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> Jeanne,
> 
> My DH really enjoyed watching Maddie and Kohana play after practice Thursday night. Maddie is such a dear and loving girl ~ I'm sorry Kohana wasn't a little dear before practice and didn't greet Maddie lovingly. I'm afraid Kohana didn't have an awesome breeder like Kimberly and she wasn't socialized well when she was young.
> Once they got playing though I think they both had a good time. Kohana slept all the way home. Libby & Kohana


Libby- It was really nice to see you and your husband there! Hey, Maddie could care less if Kohana was less than thrilled to see her. As I've said, Maddie is a play girl, and she won't accept "no" for play. Within a few minutes, Kohana and Maddie were playing great. Maybe she recognized Maddie by then. In any event, they seemed to have fun!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

hvapuppy2 said:


> It looks to me like you guys are already ready to compete!! Late spring trial???
> AM


Sure, if *YOU* will run her! :laugh:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Angela, I'm so sorry that Bella got hurt! Do you think she could have pulled a muscle? Does she still yelp when you touch her paw? I would take her to the vet if it seems like it's not going away. I hope she feels better soon. :hug:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh Angela...poor Bella. That's such a terrible feeling to know that they are not okay. I will be thinking of you both. Let us know how it turns out.

Posh had a wonderful night at class this week, she was like a different dog. We had actually skipped the previous week because I wanted to vote, and I had read some threads about really resting your Hav the day of your training. So I made sure I didn't play with her too much or talk her for a walk the night of class (it was probably thirty degrees below zero on Tuesday anyway...). She did EVERYTHING I asked her do with absolutely no "freak outs." We just took it slowly and I made sure I let her initiate the maneuvers as I coaxed her with liver and love. What an incredible accomplishment. I felt really in tune with her. 
Funniest thing is that she really loves the tunnels and gets herself in one and thinks, "I'll stay here, this is nice lots of doggie smells, dark, quiet, safe." Lots of liver was used, lots of liver.
I don't know if we will ever get into competing but it's just so fun to watch your dog's trust grow.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my goodness, Angela. Poor Bella! Did anyone in class see exactly what happened? I think its a good idea that you're taking her to the vet right away. I hope its just a pulled or twisted muscle or ligament. I'll keep positive thoughts for the both of you. :hug:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Angela I am so sorry to hear about Bella. I really hope it is not her patella and just a muscle. We are sending over positive vibes. Keep us updated on how you make out at the vets. :hug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Angela,
My thoughts are with you and Bella. I hope she is okay. It is all our biggest fears. 

We were doing a show at the state fair grounds last year and Dora ran up the dog walk and fell off when running across. I don't know what happened but thank goodness she fell onto the tunnel bouncing off and not all the way to the ground, she would have fallen on her back. She jumped right up and ran into the tunnel like it was her next obstacle and came out like no big deal but I was so nervous (I was sick the rest of the day!) that I picked her up and stopped. She ended up being completely fine but it is scary.

I hope Belle just maybe sprained her paw. Did you also check the pads that she didn't crack them or split them?

Keep us posted and hugs to Bella,
Amanda


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Been reading and enjoying the post and info. So sorry to read about Bella, I hope by now you have some answers to what it is. Do you have a good canine chiropractor? I'm sure there are some in the Atlanta area just have not needed one.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Angela- That is great news. Thank goodness!!! I wonder if there is a supplement that can help?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It was really nice today, we had two courses set up- standard and jumpers. I put Belle in this session. Isabelle was a nightmare today due to the squirrels and her ADD then kicked in hardcore. Also I need a water gun for the people who pet my dog when she won't listen to me! But she was energetic!

So I stayed after class and played with Dora and she was doing much better. Not sure if it was watching and getting jealous or that it was just the two of us playing together and she didn't feel pressured. We just played around and had some fun and she didn't act like bizarre Dora like she has the last few times. I think I am just going to do this for the next few weeks and maybe throw her back in when I think she is acting ready. Until then i printed out a few ground exercises I can do before or after Belle's class.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have had my vet exam both girls. I feel their patellas but don't notice anything. Should they have some movement and is something you can sense when they aren't injured?

Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Angela- I'm so glad that Bella's knees aren't serious, although I'm sure you're very concerned. I was never able to do agility with my first Hav as she had patella luxation in both knees. But she wasn't the kind of dog that would even want to jump on anything, even when she was little. Its a good reminder to make sure we have our dog's patellas checked. I had Maddie's checked a few months ago, but will do it periodically. I hope Bella recovers from her mishap quickly!

Amanda- It sounds like Dora is getting back into the agility mindset again. I kind of wish Maddie didn't like agility so much. Its hard on my back, but she seems to love it so much. The things we do for our dogs.....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jeanne, thank you for reminding me about this thread. I found the photos and watched the videos of you and Maddie doing your exercises. It is so obvious that she loves this and she absolutely adores you! Oh man! I'm so bummed that your back is bothering you so much. I hope this time off will be helpful for you.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> It was really nice today, we had two courses set up- standard and jumpers. I put Belle in this session. Isabelle was a nightmare today due to the squirrels and her ADD then kicked in hardcore. Also I need a water gun for the people who pet my dog when she won't listen to me! But she was energetic!
> 
> So I stayed after class and played with Dora and she was doing much better. Not sure if it was watching and getting jealous or that it was just the two of us playing together and she didn't feel pressured. We just played around and had some fun and she didn't act like bizarre Dora like she has the last few times. I think I am just going to do this for the next few weeks and maybe throw her back in when I think she is acting ready. Until then i printed out a few ground exercises I can do before or after Belle's class.


What are the ground exercises? I would like to visit the web site if it is from one. Thanks


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Katrina,
Ground work is doing exercises in agility that are beneficial without the equipment. For instance, having Dora do figure 8 movement around 2 chairs. This way when we are playing with jumps and she isn't suppose to jump a jump, etc. She is following my body movement rather than concentration on the obstacle at hand. Isabelle has insane drive (this is bad cause she forgets about me when she is having fun). So if she sees something in front of her when she is going fast, she keeps going. My instructor is having me work more on ground work so she will concentrate on being part of a team. Agility is suppose to be about the two of us, but Belle hasn't agreed on that part yet!

Clean Run has a digital and magazine subscription. It is a full magazine about agility. They have sample courses, exercises, articles etc. If you want to take a look, here is a free sample issue they have:

http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_ID=135

One of the parts I like is the backyard agility, I used to have friends who would get together and we would set it up and each run our dogs. Now I live on a mountain so I can barely fit 12 poles in my yard but it gives you some ideas to work with.

Amanda


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks Amanda I will check out the magazine.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Katrina,
> This way when we are playing with jumps and she isn't suppose to jump a jump, etc. She is following my body movement rather than concentration on the obstacle at hand.
> Amanda


I have a great video of this that I did tonight. You will be able to see my body movement and how Riley took a jump I did not want him to because I was leaned over and he read my body. The trainer then comes over, shows me what to correct, we run it again and surprise surprise he did not take the jump although I was really stiff trying to make sure I corrected my mistake LOL. I still need to down load the video, I will try tonight if not in the morning.

We also did a rough measurement of Riley tonight, we did not have one of those wicket tool things, is that what it is called? Anyways we got a rough idea he is 11.5" tall so we will be jumping 8".


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann,
Please share the video!

Do you mean 10.5 cause I thought the cut off for 8 inches is 11 inches? At least this is what it was last year for AKC cause Dora is 10.5 and I was scared she was going to be 12. Belle is 7.25 and still has to do 8 inches!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yikes I better go look that up. I know CPE Level 1 is anything under 12" jumps 8", he is around 11.5"


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OMG I just pulled both my rule books, CPE we will be jumping 8" and AKC 12"...
I just made the decision last week to start with CPE before doing AKC. I have some friends that do CPE and AKC and they said CPE is a good place to start for beginners, yes you have more competition but now I can see it will be good for us to start to compete at 8" before moving up to 12".


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann,
Sorry I forgot you said that! I was just making sure you didn't mess up! I might try CPE with Belle! So let me know how it goes. 

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow this video took forever to come up, you tube was doing maintenance last night, which slowed everything down. I left it running and went to bed.

This is a great example of how working on groundwork to get your dog to read your body helps. I have been practicing doing a front cross from behind a jump to bring Riley around the jump and head off in another direction rather than going straight. We have been doing this for about a month with just a jump, as soon as we added it to a sequence who messes up?? Yup it was me not Riley LOL. Watch as Riley exits the tunnel and heads for the jump I front cross behind the jump and lean over like I need to lure him around the jump. This is the biggest mistake you can do, we all have a tendency with small dogs to lean over. Because I leaned over he came back over the jump instead of going around the jump. After the trainer corrects us we ran it again and I over concentrate on staying straight he came around the jump instead of jumping over it again.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Leeann,
> Sorry I forgot you said that! I was just making sure you didn't mess up! I might try CPE with Belle! So let me know how it goes.
> 
> Amanda


Amanda I always mess up when typing, I think my brain goes faster than my fingers half the time. I'm glad you brought it up, I have been concentrating so much on CPE I didn't even think to check the jump height with AKC. Now that I know he is eventually going to need to jump 12" I will be able to start working him towards this for the future. If you decide to try CPE with Belle she will only have to jump 4" at her height.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Leeann Thanks for the video. I enjoy watching and learning. You and Riley make a good team.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann-
Great example! I do things like this all the time but being able to watch yourself on tape, you clearly see what you were telling Riley- take this jump again. We had a course last week set up with a part like this

I-----I I-----I 

The first time, our dogs had to go thru and do a 180. The second time our dogs went over the first jump then we had to pull them thru the center and then over the second jump the same way as the first. I was running ADD Belle and it was **** near impossible for me. She will take any obstacle over running the ground. But my trainer made me work on it, until I figured out how to run my dog. So I took her thru with my left hand. and then pulled her back to me with my right (using her name) and then put her over the jump with my left. It made sense why my trainer kept yelling at me to not use her name unless I have to. It should only be used when it is important she look at me. It was a good exercise for Belle but a GREAT exercise for me. 

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leeann, judging by how high he jumps for his treats, he will have no problems with 12". He's sooooo cute!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Angela, i'm very sorry to hear about Bella!  I would be just as worried as you were/are. After all, you are so very much in tune with her and when we can't get answers soon enough, we worry. I was going to suggest a chiro treatment so it's good you'll be looking into that. I think canine swimming is a great therapy!! Even for dogs that have no injuries, it can be very helpful for strength training. Let us know if it helps her.

Leeann, it's great fun seeing you two in action! I see the difference in your body language between the first and the second time. Yes, you may have been a little stiff, but it made Riley do just what you wanted him to do. These guys are incredibly smart. I love how high he jumps!! Oh my! He really wanted that treat you were holding. lol

Amanda, that's great news that Dora seemed to have some fun with you the other day. I know how worried you've been about her lack of interest lately. Keeping it fun is key, as we all know, but it can still be a little stressful when our dogs aren't behaving as they always did. Why can't they just talk and let us know so we dont' have to keep guessing all the time??!! lol


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I had to go back and watch to see how high Riley really was jumping LOL. Umm yup mom’s got chicken in her hands, we are on the course and she is not moving doesn’t that mean I get a piece of chicken??? Come on mom give it up.. It kind of reminded me of Amanda’s video of Dora jumping up for Baily’s jerkey I LOVE that video. Now do I dare tell you girls how short I am and it doesn’t take much for Riley to jump up to my hands..


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Leeann- Great video! Its really amazing to me how close these dogs watch our body language. One dog in class kept missing a jump, and the trainer told the handler what she was doing wrong in her body language. As soon as she corrected it, the dog jumped perfectly. I think its so neat they are so in tuned with us! That's what I love about agility. The dog and handler really have to be in tune with each other, so its a great bonding experience. 

Riley's jumping cracks me up and reminds me of Maddie so much! Are you sure these dogs aren't long lost twins? :becky: Maddie has so much energy to burn when we start that last time she took 2 jumps and the teeter before coming over by my side to sit when we started the run. Its kind of like she had to get it out of her system. Or maybe she was just showing off. In any case, Riley is so enthusiastic and cute! I would love to see him in person!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Leeann great video.

Sorry to hear about Bella, we hope all will be well soon.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I had an excellent day (excepting realizing when it started to sprinkle that I left the convertible top down <doh>) But guess who decided playing with mommy was fun!!!! I let Belle run half a class and Dora was pulling and going crazy so I took her out and she decided to play as well. I kept her off the teeter cause that is her least favorite obstacle but she was weaving and jumping like crazy. Everyone knows what I have been going thru with her so I am glad. They are all convinced she has issue being outdoors and it is going to take awhile for her to adjust. She ignored the renaissance people at the park too. A lot of the dogs couldn't even run cause of all the people in weird costumes were spooking them. Ofcourse they kept walking up to watch the little dogs. I also had my first teamwork break thru with Isabelle. She decided to run an entire course with me! It has to be the first time (once in competition) that we did an entire course together- no visits, no extra obstacles and no rolling over or zoomies. So I ignored the rain and went home a happy gal!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What a wonderful day Amanda, hopefully this means Dora is getting over her funk. It's good days like this that make this sport so fun and addicting. I think both the girls deserve some jerky tonight.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amanda, that's great news!! I can hear the joy in your words. I'm so glad the girls had a fun day with mom. 

March is fast approaching and I'd told the agility center I'd want to join then, but I have my doubts about Ricky now. His liver issue is still unresolved. I'm not sure if he'll get the biopsy done or not, what he'll need as treatment, or what....... in the meantime, is it a good idea to have him exercise that much? In the first month or so after his 'attack', I kept him away from doing crazy stuff, but in their daily routines, the boys play and run about indoors/outdoors like mad. I'm not sure if I should wait longer before signing up for beginners agility again or what...... any ideas?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Jeanne - I'm so impressed with you and Maddie. What fun. How old was she when you started?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Jeanne - I'm so impressed with you and Maddie. What fun. How old was she when you started?


Hi Lisa- Thanks for the nice comments about Maddie. She's already missing agility during our 6 week "time off". We're presently taking CGC (Canine Good Citizen) classes at the same facility, and she's probably wondering where the teeter totter and tunnel are. :biggrin1: Maddie started agility at a little over 1 year of age. We started slow and on leash. Their jumps should be of minimum height until they are 18 months of age. She's about 19 months old now.

Marj- If Ricky is due to have a biopsy in the near future, I'd hold off on agility until he's well healed from that. The liver is full of blood vessels, and you'd want him fully recovered from the procedure before resuming any real physical activity. In the mean time, I wouldn't bother to restrict his activity. He'll let you know if he's feeling sick. It sounds like he's a bundle of energy now, and that's a good thing!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

<hugs> I think that is everyone's worst nightmare to find out about if surgery is needed with their playmate. I hope Bella can really bounce back and I am so glad you were smart enough to seek a second opinion. I have had agility friends with other breeds get the surgery take time off and come back- a good friend with a mini poodle who had to have both knees repaired. I think Bella's attitude towards agility really shines in the videos and I am sure it will happen again with your love and support!

I have also heard a lot of injuries don't happen during agility but it is the everyday things like jumping on the couch or stairs, etc that bring those things out. I have had 2 friends who had toys with luxating patellas replaced and while they both competed, the injuries were doing stairs. So I never let my girls do long strides of stairs.

Please keep us posted and feel free to vent any time,
Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

You and Bella have achieved so much together in agility I know this has to be hard on you. Vent all you want, we are here for you. :hug:

I am really surprised the vet did not find this, Riley has his yearly next week and I was going to have his patellas checked again while I was there. After hearing this I think when I go have his Eye Cerf done in April I will schedule an appointment for his patellas with the orthopedic vet at the same time.

Please keep us updated on how Bella is doing and give her some extra belly rubs for me.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Angela- Gosh, I'm sorry to hear about Bella needing surgery. The video of her doing the weave poles is amazing to see. You and Bella are an inspiration to those of us trying agility. I hope she has a quick recovery. I know how sensitive Havanese can be, but I just bet she'll get back in the swing of things sooner than you expect. There was a dog in class one night that has had 2 surgeries for a genetic defect and was very agile and looked like nothing had happened. I've had Maddie's patellas checked, but your experience with Bella will make me get an annual recheck. Feel free to vent with us anytime, as you've helped us all so much!:hug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Angela, I am sorry to hear this. I know how far you and Bella have come in the world of Agility. She is still a very agile Havanese and will no doubt not rest for long after surgery. It's in you both to have loads of fun out there on the course and I'm sure she'll bounce back. You are both an inspiration to so many of us, so don't give up ! We're here to cheer you both on. 

I think you did the right thing by getting another opinion. Sure is a lesson to all of us.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you, Jeanne. Good advice !


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

so sorry about bella....

i can't believe it was eight weeks of agility class tonight.

posh has come so far. we did some tt tonight, before we did the dog walk and posh just did incredibly.

she was much more aware of her body, and her feet in particular after the tt. 

we focused on dog handler relationship and groundwork tonight, and it was an awesome night.

my mom's sheltie fell off the walk, but my mom caught her, and they got right back on that "bike." the dog was better off than my mom, who was a bit shaken by the experience. the second time around they did wonderfully. her sheltie has come soooo far.

i just love the teamwork agility gives one.

posh is pooped and i need to get a video edited.

best.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

We missed last weekends lessons with me being out of town. The girls definitely are going to need them this week- full of energy!

Amy- congrats on agility graduation! It is nice that you are in the class with each other for support and to talk about things! Time flies when you are having fun!

I just have to share I saw a video of a Hav in Hungry doing agility and dancing.. boy does she look like she is having fun!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, that's great that you and Posh are doing so well in agility together! 

Penny looks like she is having so much fun doing agility! I can't wait until Kubrick and I start. I have enrolled him in another obedience class that starts on March 31st so that when he is done he will be almost 13 months. Then we'll start beginner level with no jumps. I am so excited!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

the gwen stefani song is awesome to this video.

yee haw. the freestyle dancing looks so fun. i hope to do this someday. along with cgc and therapy dog...too much fun.

we are so lucky.

lina, you will have a blast in agility. it's so positive. everyone is a cheerleader in this sport.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda I love that video it really gets you pumped to get out and train.

Amy it sounds like Posh is doing great. When you mentioned you had a video to edit I thought maybe we were going to see one of Posh doing agility… hint hint..

Lina good luck with Kubrick’s next class, I can’t wait till you guys start agility classes.

I had passed on some information on to Jan on handling & target training that is good for the young ones if any one is interested it is in a PDF file just PM me your email and I would be more than happy to share.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It is so much fun, just missing a class, I get bummed and can't wait for the next one!!!

Amanda


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Tessa and I have gone to 3 agility classes, or I should say pre-agility classes. 2 were private and this evening was a small group of 4 puppies which includes us. It’s for puppies only. We’ve worked on walking on a board on the ground and stopping with hind legs still on the board, going through the tire (ground level), and getting on an unstable board (pre-teeter totter?). Tonight we worked on hand touch, target touch (go!), staying close to our side, both right and left side, back up, follow the toy (in a circle around us). 

We also worked on some core strengthening exercises with ball work, and side and back stretches.

We are having so much fun. All I have to say is "Tessa, it’s time to go to school” and Tessa goes wild.

Our trainer worked in zoos with animal training for 22 yrs. It was amazing to me to watch her with the dogs and a clicker. They learn so fast. It's usually not the dogs that are a problem if the dog is having trouble learning something, it's the teacher (me!). It’s one thing to read about how to do it but to watch a master at work is awesome. I learned so much about how to work with Tessa from watching her.

One thing she told us is she is not a fan of the blind cross. She says to a dog if it’s OK once it’s Ok all the time so she doesn’t train that way. Hmmm…it’s all Greek to me. Any thoughts?

I know I’m a newbie and with Tessa only 7.5 mo old we have a long time before we can actually compete or jump. But in the meantime we are having a blast. Tessa loves it and is a very quick study. I’m amazed at how she puts some of the older and bigger puppies to shame  The instructor often uses Tessa as an example (and she's still recovering from her spay!) 

And it keeps her mind busy and wears her out, lol.

We are having SOOOO much fun and I am so excited I just had to share with some like-minded people!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So glad you guys are all having such a good time with such great results.

I really wanted to try agility with Kodi, but the only place I know with classes is about an hour away. Maybe when the weather warms up a bit, I'll take him just to sit in and see if he shows any interst. I have done some fun agility with him and he was really good.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jan, that's great that you and Tessa are getting an early start while still being careful! I hope Kubrick and I will have as much fun when we start.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan- Doing awesome  It only gets worst from here and there are tons of trials in your surrounding states!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Amanda, There is one close by this weekend I plan to attend! I can't wait!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How inspiring to hear so many great stories about agility! 

Amanda, I love that clip! That is one good looking Hav too. Totally cute!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo: Yea Jan, I am so happy you and Tessa are enjoying the classes. Watch out when you go to the trial, agility is very addicting and attending a competition only gets you pumped up even more… Have a great time.

We had class last night also, I am very happy to report that Riley let me rear cross him into the tunnel for the first time in a sequence. 

I have also decided not to compete in the April trial, I still have some things I want to work on with Ry and want to do it right. We have a very busy schedule over the next two months that will also help prepare us for competition. I should be having some great video’s soon also.. I have signed Riley up for 3 Video taped lessons every other Friday. We are also taking a 2 hr. workshop on CPE games, we will only be learning Fullhouse & Wildcard in this workshop then I will have to wait till they announce when the other workshops will be to learn the other 5 games to take them. Then we have a fun day that I will probably enter Riley in jumpers, this is just jumps and tunnels. I’m taking Amanda’s advice from awhile ago and will be hiding the credit card bill for the next two months..LOL


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leeann, it sounds like you have a lot of fun plans coming up with Riley! Are you going to compete with him at the National too? (Purty please?)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Leeann, it sounds like you have a lot of fun plans coming up with Riley! Are you going to compete with him at the National too? (Purty please?)


Kimberly are they having agility?? I was not planning on bringing my boys.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh goodness, I think I goofed. I'll look, but I think they probably won't be having agility at the National. So sorry.

I just looked. They are offering Obedience and Rally, not Agility. I _knew_ that. :frusty:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Oh goodness, I think I goofed. I'll look, but I think they probably won't be having agility at the National. So sorry.


That's ok, I'm not sure we would be ready by that time anyways. I would like to get to Level 3 in CPE before I start to compete AKC. I am training to compete AKC but will start to compete in CPE, they are a lot more leniet in the rules.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah no agility but rally is a lot of fun. I think everyone should try at rally novice  It is a lot of fun 

Amanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay- do it on credit card if possible. I entered Dora and Bele in obedience and agility trials at the same time. I spread out the dates I entered her, for some reason they all cashed my checks the same week- yeah, I had to explain to DH $375 went towards cute little letters behind Dora and Belle's name!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well we had our first video run tonight, we had a great time and learned so much. This is the first time I walked into a class and was told I would be following the orange cones... you mean you are not going to walk me through and tell me how to handle each obstacle... Boy oh Boy did this scare me, never mind the fact that the course was set up over the entire ring instead of only one end like I am use to. I NOW realize why it is going to be so important for me to push Riley out away from me. Its funny we ran the course twice and each time we messed up on different things. The trainer said he did really good for the first time ever doing this. We have never done 15 obstacles, we have never done the dog walk or the teeter in a sequence and I have never had to push him out into a tunnel and run around an obstacle myself. We had one lady in the class that is very advanced and all I could say was OMG... It was a GREAT experience for us and I can not wait till the next one in two weeks. I am trying to upload the video but it is taking forever.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Amy and Jan- Its great that Posh and Tessa are taking right away to agility! I think it may be a natural for Havanese. Maddie really misses her class while I'm taking my 6 weeks off. I guess they like to show off!  

Leeann- It sounds like you and Riley are really getting serious now! Those classes sound like you'd really get alot of practice. How in the world do you remember 15 obstacles! I have difficulty in remembering 10! Plus, in the heat of the moment, my memory fails me. You guys are good!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh I think I might be doing that Angela! Habit from obedience where they told me to make my stride smaller to give my dogs more of a heads up!

Leeann- awesome! If you thought you were having fun before, this is where the real fun begins! It is no longer about your dog, now it is all on you sister!!!!

Where are back to practice tomorrow, cross your fingers Dora wants to play- otherwise Belle has way way too much energy tonight! I might be chasing her around the course tomorrow!


Amanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What kind of dog is that? Is it a small BC? It is like a **** rabid squirrel! But maybe I would have long skinny legs with a dog like that :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OMG, I'm not sure if I want to post my video after watching those... The lady that went in front of me with each of her Sheltie's looked like that first video. Talk about intimidation, I was very nervouse after that.

Jeanne I have no idea how I remembered the course, we usually do maybe 7-8 obsticles walked with our trainer in class. Then of course the lady in front of me had a totally different course than me so I walked the course watch her run a totally different course then ran mine. As nervouse as I was we had a great time and I feel it was a good experience for us, not only the longer course but a new trainer and new dogs around that barked while running.
I am definetly taking the next class in two weeks.

I do want to point one thing out on the video for Jan and anyone else just starting. Jan had mentioned working with Tessa on a board with back paws on and front off. You will notice I stop Riley at the end of the dog walk, that is exactly what I am doing. What you cant see in the video is I have a plastic lid (target) at the end of the dog walk as he is going across I am telling him to "touch" meaning stop at the end and touch that lid until I release you. This is how we train to get strong contacts at the end of each contact equipment. I thought it would be nice to see where you are heading with the board and target training.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I watch those crazy dogs and then I remember the other 6 days of the week I wouldn't be able to live with a dog like that. Sounds like if she has the same personality they might get along well though! My SIL has a crazy Aussie and a BC. If we lived close, I might borrow them!


Angela- doh, right at the end too! When I was watching, it looked like you were fine!

Leeann- great job! He is doing the teeter very well and his 2/2 looks good I do have to ask what do you have in your hand cause it looks like Riley was a lil distracted!

Another way to do contacts- is a running contact. Dora is fine with them, Belle it depends. We use the up in the air hoola hoop so the dog can't jump. Then it becomes like muscle memory for them to run it. Belle is fine on the dog walk. But sometimes she doesn't like waiting for the teter. She runs off it mid air. We are working on that!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh yes mom ALWAYS forgets to put the chicken away. This is a very bad habit of mine, I think its nerves I just grab a piece and start fumbling with it. Go back and look at my other video where the trainer was correcting me, you can actually see me working that piece of chicken while Ry was jumping for it. I really need to start working on this especially if I want to start pushing Riley away from me more.

There was a lady using something else last night to help get her dog to stop at the end of the dog walk that I have never seen before. Ry does pretty good with contacts but that was the first time on the dog walk in a sequence so I wanted to make sure he understood we still come to the end when running, he did good. 

Amanda could you explain the running contact with a hoola hoop? I have not seen or heard of this before. Thanks


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Angela, wow! I thoroughly enjoyed visiting silvia's site. After watching several of her videos all I can say if I come back to life as a dog I want to be owned by her  I thought I was going to be watching regular tricks when I watched her tricks video. Amazing! And she says she never read a book, took a course, or had any training at all. What a natural talent. Her thoughts on training puppies were interesting too.

Leeann, I'm working on target training with Tessa now so hopefully we'll incorporate it soon.

BTW, I couldn't get any of the youtube videos posted today to play, I'm getting an unavailable message.

P.S never mind, the you tubes are playing now. Hmm, don't know what that was all about when it wouldn't play...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Here is an example of the running contacts at first. We use smaller hoops for the lil dogs!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Angela thanks for the example with the food. We are still in the reward often stages in our sequence training. Maybe I will try and start to not reward as much during training so it will be easier to drop it when the time comes.

Amanda that is what one of the girls was using last night. I had never seen it before. Thanks for the video, I can see how it would help when you have a dog that likes to jump off. I wonder if we will start doing running contacts soon, we have been working on having strong contacts (touch) with distance right now.
This just goes to show there is always more to learn, Thanks.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Great advice from you all, as usual for us "newbies."

I'm afraid to post any video of Posh and me yet...But I know it would be good for me to see how I'm doing with her. I'm so focused on her during my class, it's hard for me to "see things."


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amy I would love to see a video of you and Posh. I am still a newbie at all this as well, me and Riley are pobably only a few month ahead of you in training. I was afraid to post non-perfect videos at first but then I realized any advise I can get would benifit me. Plus I thought it would be fun for others to watch as we progress in our training.
Someone told me last weekend you are a green handler with a green dog, it is going to take time and mistakes for the both of youto learn, things will go faster with your next dog. Green = new, never done agility before.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Today was absolutely wonderful! First, it was 75 and sunny! Then both girls performed nicely. Isabelle got over her A-frame jitters. She was having issues with giving herself enough time to turn up it- her ADD is always going checking everything out and shoot, she is already to the A-Frame. I was so proud of her today we had a huge celebration and then she went into crazy dog mode flying around the course on her own.

EVEN BETTER! Dora had fun today. I kept her off any contact but she did the jumper's course like a trooper. We also did some weave pole exercises where you have to set your dog up at the tire and walk to the fourth pole, calling your dog to go weave. Dora remembered her entrance but then I couldn't get her past the tunnel to go to the other entrance! She was sure, I was messing up and she was smart enough to pull off the exercise. After a few tries, we just decided to move on and keep everything FUN 

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well the 75 and sunny sounds wonderful enough for me :biggrin1:

I'm glad the girls had a good day. I would really love to see a video of Belle in her crazy dog mode flying around her own course, silly girl.
It's so nice to hear that Dora is having fun again also. Congrats on a GREAT training day.

I know you have been spending time on house hunting but have you had a chance to look at any training centers when you move?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann,
It is a small town so it looks like my year of training might be spent on some equipment-there may be some privates in a nearby town. I have to shop more! Isabelle completed a first course in full today! This doesnt sound like anything new but for her ADD self checking out the leaves, the people at the park, etc. It was a huge celebration and made me feel a lot better about her. I might find a show n go or a trial to put her in for fun soon! I will see if someone can camera me in next week! Maybe you can even see her be bad and squeal which is her newest thing when it is time to get off the course. She screams in a loud horrible yelp. You let her go and she runs around again <once again I love Dora!>

Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Leeann said:


> I'm glad the girls had a good day. I would really love to see a video of Belle in her crazy dog mode flying around her own course, silly girl.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Oh yes, Amanda......Puleeeeze!!! I'd love to see Belle in the crazy dog mode too! :bounce:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Bummed*

I'm really bummed!!! We were to start back in agility tonight and our instructor broke 3 toes and needs to postpone for another 2 or 3 weeks. We have not had a class since the end of November. I'm really thinking of trying another trainer/school. I may have to drive a little further but these delays drive nuts.

My DS and I went to a trial this weekend to get pumped for the class. We almost froze out b..ts off. It was 35 with a wind chill of 10 and the wind was terrible. They would have to stop, when the wind was up and the dust in the arena was blowing. There were even snow flurries, very unusual for us.

Some of the entries were from the school I am thinking of trying. Most of them did very well. Smarty would have to "qualify" to attend. But it has indoor and outdoor training, so I think it would be a good place to try. Even if she had to start over it we would pick up new tips and methods. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sandi,
Sounds like a good idea. I thought I had great trainers till I moved here. The one I have out here is excellent!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ouch Sandi your poor trainer. I have had several people tell me its good to try other trainers, even the trainer I have now recommends different classes at different schools that focus on certain things you may be having an issue with. 

Good luck whichever way you decide to go, I look forward to hearing more about Smarty’s training as you get back into it.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

We went to a seminar with Christine Frank this weekend. It was interesting to see what Desilu could do and to discover some issues I didn't know we had. We're still working on contacts and trying to get a reliable 2o2o. (We started with running contacts which is what I really wanted, but he thinks its too much fun to jump off the top of the aframe. Hoping once we get a solid 2o2o, I can slowly train it back to running. That worked with my BC.)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yikes Margret jumping off the top of the A frame that has to be scary, I swear these little guys think they are unstoppable at times.

It's good to see you join our update thread.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Angela I miss my border collie. Posh was born on the day our beloved bc, Beauty girl, died. We ended up getting Posh about 7 months later. Sometimes Posh sleeps in the same exact spot Beauty did and I think somehow they're connected. She would have loved bossing Posh around, and Miss Posh would totally have tried to pull rank with Beauty. 

Beauty was my husband's dog and she accepted me at the age of three lovingly, and our baby boy soon after. My little girl would endlessly lie by her beauty girl. She was one of those "one in a million dogs." I wish I would have found this sport before we lost her. She would have loved it!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I really love these video run classes my school is having, we had our second one tonight. I am learning so much from taking this class. The trainer sets up the course and we decide how we are going to run it ourselves. After she tapes us running it our way she points out on the video where we went wrong and what we could do to correct it or do better in other areas. She then brings you out to work the area's you need help with and tapes the corrected part for you. So you have video of the wrong way and video of the correct way, you end up going home with lots of video of yourself.

This was my run that I chose to do, we still seem to miss the jump at the end of the dog walk and I really should have front crossed Ry coming off the teeter, I have small clips of these corrections and I can really see the difference. I have not downloaded the small clips yet but here is our run before the corrections.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow! Nice work you two. I can't wait to get this good.

We're having soo much fun. Every week seems to be better than the last. All the dogs had "Spring fever" last week. Whoa mama, talk about crazy. Of course, it snowed today. Nothing like living in MN, the weather always gives you something to talk about.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- awesome! He really seems to love agility and GREAT TEETER! That was always my trouble with the little ones- Dora hates it, Belle jumps off it! GO figure!

Good job and you are really coming along nicely!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice video! I haven't done agility so no real knowledge base to work from here but do you go slow on the a-frame and the teeter to make sure Riley doesn't jump off the end? I guess that's what I'm thinking you mean by contacts? Is it about making contact in the right place with his feet? He's so cute when you start out and he's barking! I can tell he really likes running the course!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks girls, when I went back and tried to front cross Ry after the teeter he did not like that at all and jumped off... So we worked it slow while treating him and he was fine, I plan on working on this in Wed class when the teeter is lower so he feels more comfortable.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry Christy I was posting at the same time, yes I am stopping Riley at the end of the dog walk & A frame (except I did not have a target today so Ry stopped a little too soon on the A frame) This is to re-enforce making them come all the way to the end and not jumping off. In competition they have to make contact in the yellow.
Oh and the dog you heard barking, sorry that was not Ry, it was a dog waiting to run after us.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Great job Leeann!!:clap2: You can tell how much Riley enjoys agility. I'm also impressed at how well you remember the course sequence. That's so hard for me. You both did a great job!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Huge step today- I finally used my brain to overcome Dora running offcourse, I removed Belle out of the equation (put her in her stroller to the other side of the park) Once Dora thought Belle wasn't there, guess who wanted to play with me. We kept it up beat and fun but she did the weave poles very well and was sucked in tunnel a little too much but she did 4 courses very well! I think we may have made a big step in the future today!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo: Way to go Amanda & Dora, we cant wait to see you start to compete again.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

WOW- what a weekend you had! It sounds like you may have stumbled upon a great partner and visa versa for future events! Congrats and I would love photos/video if you have them! Are you the first ATCH Hav?

Congrats!
Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Angela, how wonderful!!! Congrats to you and Bella on such a great achievement!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yay team Havanese!

Great news!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Amanda- Glad to see Dora is really getting back into agility now! I guess the secret was taking Belle out of sight? You gotta go with what works! :biggrin1:

Angela- That's awesome about Bella! You are due some great news after all the worry lately. Congratulations!!:clap2:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann, that video is great! I wish Ricky had been only half as enthralled as Ry seems to be. lol I'm thinking of doing either Obed. or Agility with Sammy, since Ricky's health is still ??? . Sammy is fast as lightening, but not as smart, so I dunno. lol I love seeing you guys in action!

Angela, that is such a major accomplishment and I am so proud of you ladies!! Way to go! :whoo: I can't believe Bella is back to her normal warrior self. Phew! She had us worried for a bit there.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Leeann, great video! We're so new it's all kind of Greek to me but I do like seeing the videos and hearing about everyone's successes. 

Angela, congrats on your success! And how heartwarming it must be to see your rescue overcome his fears and achieve a title.

Tessa and I still go to puppy agility where we work on tunnel, table, a baby teeter-totter, the tire, and a slant board. And at home I still work on basic obedience and targeting. She LOVES it and is doing very well so I hope some of this early work will help later on when we can work seriously. Nice to know there is support here when I need it


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Leeann, I just saw the video from the other day. How cute! That looks lilke so much fun. Does Riley really enjoy to doing it? Do you also do agility with Monte?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

You girls are so sweet, thank you for the compliments. It has taken us awhile to get this far with only being able to train once a week due to the winter weather but we are having a blast. Riley just loves going to school. We have learned you cannot say the S word in our house unless you really mean it.

Laurie I was just telling Amanda the other day that Monte does not have that drive for agility. I noticed it towards the end of our obedience classes, he is very smart and obedient but lacked that thrill of performing unless he is making you laugh. Amanda do they allow laughing at your dog sitting in competition??
Monte has two major goals in life 1- playing fetch for as long as mom can stand to throw the ball and 2 – snuggling, he is my snuggle bug. Oh my gosh I just had a thought, I have been playing tricks with Monte the last few days with his ball, bouncing it in different directions to see if he can catch it in the air and he is having a blast I wonder if I should try Frisbee dog with him hmmmm. I think I need to run out and get a Frisbee this weekend.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Way to go Bella!!!! When I first got Desilu, my trainer's comment was "I thought we agreed you were getting a Sheltie. You got one of those (i.e., a Havanese) even though we told you not to?" They didn't think a Hav could amount to anything in agility. Way to prove them wrong. Hoping in a couple of years Desilu can do it too!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann, if he's a snuggler maybe you can try Therapy with him as well as Frisbee. Do you think he might enjoy that?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Lina that was my original plan when getting a Havanese, then my wild child Riley came home.. Yes I have never owned a dog before so picking temperament was definitely not something I was aware of and I never in my life thought I would be running around an agility ring either. Life is so full of surprises. I think Monte would probably love doing therapy so that is something to think about also thanks.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann, LOL, I totally understand that! I think with my next Hav I probably will do Therapy with, unless I fall completely in love with Agility and want another dog to do that with (of course, we'll have to see how Kubrick and I enjoy it first).


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- if there is a way to embarass me, Belle has thought of it. From jumping up on a chair on the way into the ring grabbing a donut in the rally ring (the judge did give me time to get the remainder out of her mouth and to remove the frosting from her face) to rolling over and barking at the judge during the downs (you don't go back to the dog during this even though you feel like an idiot with everyone around you having a good time). She is well aware of in the ring in obedience- no corrections are allowed <BG> I haven't been NQ'ed for laughing but I will say, when we were preparing to trial for obedience and agility, I took a water gun-while you are thiniking it was for Belle, nope! Anyone who smiled at Belle or encouraged behavior that I did not want to see, I squirted them in the face!!! It only took once and all my friends knew better!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, please remind me never to go see you and Belle at a trial if you have a squirt gun in your hand, LOL.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ound: Leave it to Belle to give us all a good laugh, I love that girl.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I was just so lucky with Dora- I was spoiled.

Okay guys- I am going to make a posting in another thread on health issues, etc. especially dealing with performance- I want everyone to see who isn't an agility crazy like we are 

Lina- Belle could probably be my best agility dog if she wasn't so ADD but she makes a great therapy dog. She has two switches- love me and watch me!

Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amanda, I am LOL at picturing Belle performing in front of her audience. What a hoot!! Of course, it doesn't help YOU when you're trying to run a course! :frusty: 

Thanks for the laugh, Belle! eace:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Just catching up today, shirking my work responsibilities, I'm going to have brides beating me up in dark alleys soon. 

My DH was out of town with my son on Tuesday night, so I took my daughter with me to agility class. She is not quite four, and of course did not want Mom to run the course without her. It's a pretty laid back place. So, I thought what the heck. Wish I would have brought the camcorder for that one...

I held Violet's hand with my right hand, Posh's leash in my left, and had the best run ever!!! Posh looked like she was smiling. I totally think it was because Violet was there! Everything seemed to click. Of course, I bribed Violet with Hershey's kisses to sit and watch Mom do it the second time through. Guess who hid/hung out in the middle of the tunnel that time?!

All in all, Posh has really improved as have I, and she is basically "game" to do anything Mom says. This is major, as she completely trusts me and has seemed to have gotten past her "grooming table" issues, if that was what the problem was. I think this is a great primer for therapy dog, as they are exposed to a ton of new sounds, sights, smells, and "you want me to do what?" in agility. I have always planned to have therapy dog be our ultimate goal together. 

I have already imagined Posh with the Read to Rover program bonding with kids in need.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Amanda, that is hilarious! Thanks for the desperately needed smile tonight 


Tessa seems to love agility although we are such newbies who knows what the future holds? I would LOVE to do therapy dog work too. As a nurse it would fulfill that need in me without going back to hosp nursing


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy- absolutely precious! Definitely video next time. I wonder if Posh would do an obstacle for her- is she a tunnel sucker? 

Jan-it is funny afterwards but never at the time. Especially in obedience where people tend to be a lot more stern!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Amanda, I am sure that's true. And one day I'll be coming here to post in shame and embarrassment for some support, lol.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, Desilu and I went to the Donna Rohaus seminar this weekend.

I have a friend with a Dalmatian who is only a few weeks older than Desilu. His name is Ripley. (As in "can you believe Susan got ANOTHER Dalmatian! - Her first Dal has a bit of a reputation in the area. <G>) Ripley and Desilu are the best of pals and constantly rumble. (Which is so funny given their different sizes.)

So we both have "off" breeds in agility.

One of Donna's questions was what would happen if you set up two jumps to a tunnel and stood by the second jump and called your dog without moving towards the tunnel? In theory since you're not moving forward, the dog should not take the tunnel but curve back to you after the second jump. Susan and I look at each other and immediately say our dogs are in that tunnel. Donna again explains that if we're not moving... blah.blah.blah. We again say our dogs are taking that tunnel. After three times of this, she decides to set up this simple sequence and prove us wrong. Ripley took the tunnel (4 times!). He finally curved in to Susan when she moved to the side away from how the tunnel curved. A couple of other people tried and their dogs all curved in to them. Then it was Desilu's turn. Into the tunnel. TWICE. But when he didn't get a cookie either time, he figured out that going to the tunnel wasn't the best idea. At least it only took him two tried instead of four. But Susan and I definitely knew what our dogs were going to do.

I got yelled at by Donna b/c I have a tendancy to stop on coruse and wait for my dog to catch up. I pointed out that's because I cheat and breath for a second. She pointed out that I don't have time to do that with Desilu. Guess that's a good thing! But now I have to find somehwere else to breath...

I did get a really good compliment from her during the second part of the seminar which was on snooker. (Donna is the snooker gooddess of the midwest.) I was running this with my BC who needs on super-Q for her ADCH (USDAA championship). We really struggle in snooker as she's not the fastest or most driven BC. But for some reason this weekend she was flying. (I think she was P.O.'d about having to watch Desilu play all morning. <VBG>) But back to the compliment - she asked me who her breeder was. I was very proud to point out that she came from the Toledo Humane Society. (Where, btw, she was deemed to be "too active" to be adopted.)


----------



## Sonrisas Havanese (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I've been told this is a good place to share and learn about Havanese and agility and I love agility.

Here is a video of my husband being taught to do agility by Mojo:
http://ca.youtube.com/user/SonrisasHavanese

I've been doing agility with all my dogs for a long time but because of my knees, I can't compete but my husband has finally caught the bug and I hope to see him enjoy doing this with all the dogs.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Rita :wave: Welcome to the forum.

I am fairly new to agility myself, i got bit by the same bug, but we have some great people that have been competing and are a great help to those of us just learning.

I loved watching the video, Mojo can really jump. Look forward to seeing and hearing more about you and your havs throughout the forum.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hi Rita - how nice to see you here.







MeMe is still too young to do agility but she's going to be great someday. You can see what she looks like here with Elaine who took her to a puppy match for me. She's reminding me more and more of her grandma Molli (Molly?) every day. MeMe's Group 1


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Margaret sounds like a great and productive seminar.

Angela- my instructor uses your same thought process. She has had us do many silent runs when we talk too much. She says the words are only for when we question the signal of our body. Which I still have trouble with... maybe I just like to hear myself talk.

Rita-welcome and it is great your husband is getting involved (I would love to get mine more involved!) Mojo looks like he is having a good time.

Class was canceled last week because of the national


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi Rita! It's a small hav world, as I just watched Mojo via a link from the Talemaker Blog!

I love following the Talemaker crew antics, and of course feel like I "know" you all and remember hearing about Rita from Sonrisa. So glad you're on the forum. WARNING: This place is highly addictive!

Posh and I just started doing agility this winter and I am having so much fun learning with her. Tonight we had class, and I've realized the less seriously I take myself, the better Posh does. :brick: Hello! After having a really slow "you're making me do what Mom?" run, I decided to improvise and on my next run throw around an extra collar I had with me as a "new toy" after each obstacle. Posh had a blast, and of course, did much better on the course. :whoo:

Tonight's word of the day, scream real loud Pee Wee fans, is "fun!"

I promise I'll take my camcorder to the next class.:director:


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Around here no one bothers with fun matches or run throughs anymore. Which is a shame as they are a great way to get a new dog used to a trial atmosphere without all the pressure (and outleigh of cash!)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> Tonight we had class, and I've realized the less seriously I take myself, the better Posh does. :brick: Hello! After having a really slow "you're making me do what Mom?" run, I decided to improvise and on my next run throw around an extra collar I had with me as a "new toy" after each obstacle. Posh had a blast, and of course, did much better on the course. :whoo:
> 
> Tonight's word of the day, scream real loud Pee Wee fans, is "fun!"
> 
> I promise I'll take my camcorder to the next class.:director:


LOL Amy I just got home from my class and we had a sequence where I had to rear cross Ry into the tunnel, we all know he hates that, well he did it and then charged forward to finished the two jumps after it. After the run I said to the trainer "shoot I should have rewarded him when he came out of the tunnel.." she said to me "who are you kidding his reward is the running, he loves it" Posh just tell mommy "Girls just want to have fun"


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi there, Rita! Nice to see you hear with stories and video of Mojo!  Love seeing him and other Havs in action.

Angela, that sounds like wonderful new ways of thinking. I'm sure you had a great time with Kim. Btw, I love your new signature photo with the BC as well as with Bella. Very nice.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

We spent the weekend at a TDAA (Teacup) trial. Luigi was doing great on Sautrday but had a hangover on Sunday. (Too much dog food stolen during the night.) Desilu got all of his contacts and most of weaves, which was a great improvement for us. He Q'd in two level 3 games (snooker of all things and Power and Speed). He found every way possible to NQ in standard. We off coursed, knocked a jump, refused to down on the table, refused to leave the teeter, refused to leave the table (can you see a theme)... Oh well - baby dogs.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

I love TDAA. I have to work so much harder at it, especially with Desilu, because there isn't any room to correct a mistake. It really forces the handler to work on their timing.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Desilu made his USDAA debut. He Q'd in starter snooker, gamblers and jumpers. He came close to a second jumpers Q but absolutely splatted the double. He's taking off early and I've got to work on that. 

And to top off MY weekend, Josie, my border collie, finished her ADCH with a 37 point super-Q. I was so surprised I was already on the nighway home when a friend called to tell me.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

They keep talking about adding refusals in starters here, but so far haven't. His standard on Saturday was nice but we took too many tries at the weaves and were over time. (I refuse to restart in the middle when he misses a pole. My criterea is that there are 12 poles and you do them ALL.) On Sunday there was a tunnel after the dogwalk and our 2o2o went out the window as he completely blew the contact and landed in the tunnel. 

The gamble was three jumps in a straight line, BUT there was a tunnel right next to them and if you gave them a slightly bad approach to the jumps, they saw that tunnel and were gone.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have decided to take the summer session off. My classes are outdoor here and the girls are both dying in the heat (today was 96F at our 1pm class time!) 

I do have questions for everyone with Dasher's pending arrival. I am going to hold off on formal obedience training other than the dumbell while he is younger, we both need to learn conformation moves together. However, I bought the book Building blocks for Performance. Any other recommendations? This is my first time getting a puppy knowing I love performance


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

when Leia was in puppy class she love the agility part of it on the teter tator she was kind of scared but when I put that hot dog down she for got all about being scared.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Update from the weekend. Desilu added another starters Q in gamblers and jumpers. He just barely missed a Q in standard b/c I turned away from a tunnel a split second early and pulled my normally tunnel sucking dog right back out. Wanted to kick myself. Gave him cookies instead. We had a nice run in relay (pairs). Then our pairs partner trned around and ran the same half that we had just run. The judge just looked at me and said "you explain it to her". Have I mentioned that I hate pairs?

But the good news of the weekend was that he hit every weave entrance and did them all without popping.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats to you, Angela and to Margaret! Sounds like great runs!

Amanda wrote:* "I do have questions for everyone with Dasher's pending arrival. "*

O.k......... now I KNOW just how behind I am, but you MUST tell me more and where the thread is where you announce this BIG NEWS !!!!!! A new boy for Amanda - yaaaaaaaaay!!!!  I want to read more..... help!


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Good luck on the bronze. I'm becoming resigned to being in starters standard forever. <VBG>

Canadian judges must be a lot nicer than the U.S. counterparts or else you guys have better rules. I missed my whistle one time in gamblers because the dog that was next was barking so loudly at the gate that I couldn't hear anything. I was P.O.'d but the judge didn't care. And then the next run I asked the handler to back off a little so I could hear and she was all offended. Its not her fault that her dog has lots of drive and likes to bark. I wanted to kill her.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok. Desilu found ANOTHER way to NQ in standard. He got a LEAF stuck to his face. He ran about half the course with it but finally had to stop to deal with it. Once I figured out what was going on, I touched him to get it out and were eliminated (we'd already NQ'd with an off course). But he did pick up a starters relay Q so now all we need is three standards.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a question about dealing with the heat. It was 72 today, low humidity; really a lovely day. So we went to our agility lesson this morning and all Tessa wanted to do is lay in the shade. She was panting. Water was available. 

It's not that she isn't loving what she's doing. As soon as I said "school" she went nuts with excitement and whined all the way there.

I noticed this the last 2 weeks when we were in FL too. Again it was in the 70s, wonderful low humidity. Perfect weather. But she would walk for a while, then lay down and refuse to budge.

So what will I do when we reach the 90s with humidity so high it feels like a sauna outside? That is our typical weather in the summer here.

Any of your dogs do this? What do I do? Even Bailey's jerky was barely enough to entice her to work today.

Any suggestions are welcome! I don't want this to derail her classes and working inside is not an option.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan you may have to wet her down, at least that's what my trainer told me LOL. She has not see a wet hav on the loose... I would have no control at that point.
I just bought a cool mat and now I am thinking I should get the bandana for me.

http://pet-supplies.drsfostersmith....ype:product&isort=score&method=and&ts=results


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

OK, so if I took a cooling mat wouldn't she just want to lay on the mat instead of on the grass like she did today?  There wasn't supposed to be any down time.

So I should probably try to get a training time earlier in the morning. Our group class is in the evening but truthfully around here there's not a lot of difference; it's so hot and humid in the summer. Really, it's like living in the armpit of the U.S.

Leeann, my trainer did say she puts out a kiddie pool in the summer; so we'll see what happens when she sees a RLH, lol! When I was training for a half marathon last year (until I broke my foot to get out of THAT, lol) I bought one of those cooling bandannas for my neck. I think I got it at Target or Wal-Mart. It was great and probably cheaper.

Angela, I was only there for 1/2 hr private lesson so the problem isn't that she got hot waiting. It was 1/2 hour from getting out of the car till back in so a covered crate wouldn't have worked. I have a hot weather slug, eh?

We were traveling all day yesterday so maybe she was just really tired.

My trainer suggested not keeping it too cool in our house so she doesn't get used to A/C. Um, obviously she still has ovaries, unlike me, lol.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Angela, that cooling coat looks awesome.

Thanks for the tips.

I do think she was extra tired from traveling; she's sacked out on the floor since noon and she never sleeps this much. Usually a 10 min nap and she's ready to go. Not today. Truthfully, it's kind of a break for me too 

I just mentioned in another thread how Havs are cheaper than kids because you don't have to pay college tuition (we have 2 in college...).

But ya know, this dog is getting expensive with all she NEEDS. LOL!! Agility lessons, PetEdge orders, organic raw food, now a cooling coat and cooling mat. And i have a feeling it's gonna get worse


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora never liked the cooling matt- maybe see if you can borrow a friends. She wouldn't lay on it. I just stopped doing agility here or see if you can do shorter sessions. I have a crate fan that helps too. Dora would walk into the crate on training days and just lay in front of it but she never liked the cooling mat- I gave it away! Belle also wouldnt touch it. She doesnt like to get wet!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Amanda, thanks. I didn't think about her not liking it. Good tip but I doubt I know anyone who has one. I'll ask around at our next group lesson.

Our session was only 1/2 hr because it was a private lesson. We can't get much shorter than that. I don't even take her crate because there is no down time.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan- and I ignore all the people who jump on the shave her down bandwagon too <BG> When Dora is acting hot or moody that is the first thing I am told to do by all the people with short hair dogs. According to our standard, the hair was used to cool them down. Dora forgets her Cuban roots as soon as it hits about 80F though! She will wade in a pool though and she has laid in the creeks but she doesnt like the cooling matt at all!

Amanda


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh yeah, even my trainer today said to not cut her, that the hair actually keeps them cooler. It just LOOKS hot. Tessa loves to get wet and wade in water like Dora.

My breeder told me her dogs love winter. I think what she was saying between the lines is Havs are slugs in summer and are firm believers in all day long siestas  Every time I move around the house today Tessa looks annoyed since she has to follow me around. It's all she can do to heave herself up, walk across the room, and plop down somewhere else. lol! 

She's in for a rude awakening for her first summer if she thinks THIS is hot.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

JanB said:


> I do think she was extra tired from traveling; she's sacked out on the floor since noon and she never sleeps this much. Usually a 10 min nap and she's ready to go. Not today. Truthfully, it's kind of a break for me too


I've learned that Posh needs all of her energy for agility class or she seems sluggish, and totally not into it.

Therefore, on Tuesdays I don't play fetch with her, don't groom her, don't even take her for a short walk...it's a bit of torture for me and I feel like a bad mommy. However, it's incredible how much better she does. Honestly, I think it takes so much energy for these guys, especially at the learning stage.

Last week I made the mistake of giving her a bath on Tuesday, making the excuse that it wouldn't make her too tired for class. Well, she did really well on the short course...but was totally pooped out by the second course and I know it's because she didn't have the energy.

I also agree that the long coat insulates them from the heat. Posh actually hates to be bothered by the cold and snow...maybe she's my summer girl. We'll see.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I am curious to how Riley will react to the heat, he loved playing outside in the summer last year but this is our first time doing agility so we shall see. Monte seeks shade all the time, I only bought 1 cooling mat to see if either of them will use it if not Jan I am sending it your way LOL. I saw those cooling fans for the crate, I think I will order one of those up also and if they dont like it mom will probably enjoy it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Angela- it was the crystals that you soak, both belle and dora thought i was insane puttin them on it!


----------



## jada1938 (Oct 17, 2006)

*smooth move agility*

Thanks so much for posting this. As a handicapped person, I keep hoping I too can run my dog who currently is being worked and trialed by an absolutely wonderful gal. Ever since I started in dogs in '64, I always trained and competed with my own dogs be it the breed ring, obedience, tracking, herding, etc. but I can no longer do it. This gives me greater hope. Thank you again.
Ann Sherman, NH


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Have to brag from this weekend. Desilu finally got a level 4 standard leg. We've been hitting a well in standard since New Year's weekend. 3 other Q's also in fullhouse, jackpot and snooker.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

jada1938 said:


> Thanks so much for posting this. As a handicapped person, I keep hoping I too can run my dog who currently is being worked and trialed by an absolutely wonderful gal. Ever since I started in dogs in '64, I always trained and competed with my own dogs be it the breed ring, obedience, tracking, herding, etc. but I can no longer do it. This gives me greater hope. Thank you again.
> Ann Sherman, NH


 Ann - Oscar is sooo attentive to you I could definitely see you and him doing this. Hopefully if you can make the playdate I can try and run O on some jumps in my yard and see how he does with me :biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Angela that was awesome! I can't wait for it to "click" with Posh and me. We're very close...


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Angela- Super cool run with Bella! I'm so glad she's back to competing. She looks awesome!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Angela, how great! I loved the video. Kubrick and I start Beginner's Agility in two weeks!


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice run!!! Can I borrow your aframe performance??? Desilu's is killing me... (And those weaves were great!)


----------



## jada1938 (Oct 17, 2006)

*how long?*



SMARTY said:


> I watched some awesome dogs in Memphis and decided if I am going to really do this agility, I better get into shape. The dogs are fast and the owners were faster. I thought one lady was going to have a heart attack when she finished.
> 
> Amanda, How long did you train before your first trial? Our trainer said it can take years to get a dog ready.


I had done some with my boy when he was a pup, but then became disabled. So, other than normal around the house stuff, nothing much in training. A year ago Feb a wonderful gal said she would do clases with him, only one hour a week for most weeks. His first trial was last Aug (CPE) and he Q'd in quite a few things including completing the level one requirement for standard. He is now running some Level Two and some Level three with not many trials under his belt. So, I think what you do at home, the dog, the preson running the dog all combine to determine how long...for my boy his first class was in Feb, first trial the beginning of Aug. I hope yours picks it up fast too. 
Ann, NH


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, what a great run for Bella. :whoo:


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah - that aframe looks a lot like what Desilu's used to look like - the flying Havanese. I wanted running contacts - my other two dogs have them very reliably. But Not Desilu. So I finally gave up and retrained a 2o2o. Its a work in progress. Right now he blasts up the aframe then slowly slides from slat to slat on the way down. I could bake a cake before he hits the ground. Last night he was doing a little bit better. I finally got my aframe at home fixed but the slats are out of spec (too high) and he doesn't like them so he's actually striding over them. Maybe my crappy equipment with help fix this problem. <G>

Congrats on the new title!


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Desilu had a great weekend. We qualified in 4 of our 6 runs, including standard (finally), snooker (the only starters dog to Q), relay/pairs, and jumpers (his starters jumpers title).


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Angela,

I wish I actually had a clue what you were saying, but no matter it does sound like you and Bella had a great weekend!

Had to laugh about gambles. Desilu apparently decided that the starters gamble was too easy as he insisted on doing the advanced gamble instead. Too bad he's still in starters. <G>

I was really excited at the end of the day when Luigi (my JRT) got the masters/PIII gamble. Now he only needs two more gambles to add a performance championship (APD) to his list of accomplishments.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Way to go Angela and Belle. Loved the pics!


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Here's a few Desilu pictures. (He's at the bottom of the page. There are a couple on the next page too.)

http://www.cindynolandphotography.com/swarm608/stst/index.htm?4


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Great pictures y'all! We hope to get Guapo into agility someday...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick and I had our first Agility class today! I really think he is going to love it. He wasn't doing too well today because all he wanted to do was play Play PLAY with the other dogs because I've been feeling sick this week and have been really busy to boot (wedding invitations go out tomorrow - hopefully if I get them done) so he hasn't been to the dog park in ages and we've been going on really short walks too. So he was WAY too excited and wasn't listening to me well. Next week I think I will make sure that he's had plenty of dog play time beforehand.

Anyway, it really was great... we started targeting, the tunnel and jumps. We were only supposed to let them jump as high up as the dog was comfortable going and Kubrick did well at 12 inches, though we're training at 8 inches or below for now. The trainer seemed to think that he should jump at 16 inches eventually, but according to his height (he's under 14 inches) I think he should be jumping 12 inches from what I saw online. I think she over judged his height - many people do because of all the hair he "looks" like a bigger dog than he is... I think I'll ask her next time.

Anyway, he did the jumps really well and LOVED the tunnel! He would go through it much much faster than I could get to the other end. At the end of class we did a mini course with going through the tunnel then four jumps (gated so the dog HAD to go through the jumps) which were set really low because some of the other dogs weren't comfortable jumping (they were slanted from the 4" mark to the ground). Most dogs were jogging or just walking through the course. Our turn comes and Kubrick just FLEW through it. I mean literally flew. Everyone was impressed. I think the only dog that did better than him was the Border Collie... Kubrick was fast and all but when he got through the jumps he wouldn't listen to me and tried to play with the other dogs, LOL. I had to chase him around the room to catch him. But we'll work on it and I think that we will both have a lot of fun!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Lina,

Your description of your first agility class sounds like such fun and makes me want even more to give it a try when Roxie is a bit older... even if just for fun! Good luck... will be watching for more posts on Kubrik's agility adventures!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Lina, that's great! I'm so glad he is loving it. My trainer says enthusiasm, the desire to please and love of agilty are the most important things. Those can't be taught. Control can  Sounds like Kubrick has all those! :whoo::whoo:

I think Havanese are naturals at agility. I too notice how many other breeds have to be lured slowly onto the equipment while Tessa has a natural affinity for it. Not to say she will outperform them in the end, but she sure has a love of the game. When she knows it's agilty night she goes nutso whining and whimpering and running back and forth to the door. All I have to do us say "school". haha. Sounds like Kubrick is the same way! :biggrin1:

Tessa was the same way in the beginning, straining to go play with the other dogs and doing RLH (or through the tunnel umpteen times while I stood helplessly by...) off leash. But just last night several other dog owners commented at how much more self-control Tessa has. lol! The touch command is a wonderful thing 

We work with several other BCs too. VERY humbling, isn't it? lol.

I'm impressed you are doing this while planning a wedding! yay for you and Kubrick! I'll look forward to updates on his progress! Isn't it just the most fun ever you can have with your dog? :biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Lina and Jan I think it's great that your Havs have so much fun with agility. Posh really wants to please me but, I don't think it's her favorite thing in the world. I most definitely have to put a lot of energy into making it super fun for Posh. It is clicking with her though, and the kids love when I use their bodies for "jumps" and "weave poles." She really is becoming our little circus dog.

Funny Lina that you are actually thinking of wearing Kubrick out before your class. I do the very opposite on Tuesdays so that Posh has all of her energy for class.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ann, I really think you should! It really is a lot of fun. 

Jan, it really is awesome! I know I've only had one class, but it was so much fun and I totally enjoyed it. Kubrick thought it was awesome as well. The BC in the class really is humbling. He listens to his owner probably 98% of the time and he was the only one that did the whole class off leash. Very humbling indeed.

Amy, that's because you have never met Kubrick, LOL. He has SO MUCH energy it's insane! He can go and go and go and go. Ask anyone from Laurie's play date. He never stops! I don't think I'll necessarily "wear him out" but I will definitely try to get him to a dog park earlier to get him to play some before the class. We'll see how it goes. 

Have you thought about doing Therapy work with Posh instead? Maybe she'd like it better? Not that you should stop agility! I was just wondering.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yep, definitely want to do the therapy work with Posh. We will work on getting our CDC and TDI this Autumn. The agility has been really good for her confidence level, it's amazing how well and how far she has come in that department. She was absolutely afraid of the dog walk and would "hide" in the tunnels and now she has absolutely no issues. It just seems like maybe she needs a little more "cheerleading" from me to allow her to enjoy it, when she does everyone sees it and they get so excited for us, plus she's adorable. I don't know, if it seems like she hates it I won't make her do it, right now she seems to be "thinking" a lot through the class, which is good too, but I can't wait until she goes for it with wild abandon.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Lina- It sounds like your boy is a natural! I think the high energy dogs do really well. It gives them a structured way to burn off their energy. Maddie is absolutely pooped when she comes home, but has a smile on her face (yes a real smile!). Kubrick will eventually stop the trying to play with other dogs when he really gets into it. Maddie still likes to play with whoever is willing, but when its her turn, she focuses. I'm so glad you and Kubrick are having fun!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

YAY Kubrick!!!


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Desilu is the same way - he loves to play with other dogs, but the minute its his turn onthe line, he doesn't even see them.

I'm starting agility with my rescue Cairn on Monday. Should be a very humbling experience. 

With Posh, you may just want to push her for speed and ignore any mistakes that she makes. My BC was very worried about making mistakes and therefore would practically walk through the course at first (she's a rescue also). It took a long time to get to actually run.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Margaret this sounds like great advice. I do think she is truly "thinking" through the course.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow - sounds like such a perfect activity for Kubrick. Can't wait to see the photos Lina. I'll bet he's in seventh heaven playing on all the equipment.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Margaret, loved seeing Desilu in action! What great photos.

I am sooooo pleased to hear about Bella's accomplishments, Angela. You and she sure do the Havanese proud. Congrats!!! 

Lina, I can see Kubrick loving this sport. He has so much energy, you might find it hard to keep up with him. lol It will be interesting to see how the classes go.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Angela, thanks for the tips. Kubrick is usually really good about getting his leash put on but this time he was too excited as I mentioned before because he hadn't been really exercised properly that week. My fault entirely. Your tips are still good things to keep in mind, though, and I will definitely play around with some of these!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo:Wahooo Lina, I am so excited you started agility with Kubrick. You guys are going to do great and have so much fun. Riley was the same way when we first started with thinking it was play time. Don't worry to much about it, once they realize how much fun they are having playing with you they totally forget the other dogs. This is all part of becoming a team.

Have fun and keep us updated on how you are doing. Oh and dont forget the video's, you know I love them.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Angela,

I had to do much of the training tht you explained with Luigi, my first agility dog. I inadvertently taught him to run out of the ring to his chair and wait for me to get his cookies. Then the agility venues starting cracking down on the dogs leaving the ring. I had to teach him to wait and get his leash on. 

With Desilu, I taught him to target his leash at the end of the run. At first it created problems as he wasn't always clear on when his run ended and would occassionally (ok - when I got frustrated with him) go get the leash in the middle of the run. We've now worked past that and he targets his leash, but will drop it on command so that I can put it on.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

I took Desilu to an advanced/masters level seminar with Stuart Mah this weekend. It was great to see my little dog (who wasn't really qualified for masters level yet <G>) holding his own with more experienced dogs. We were working on communicating with the dogs when to shift from obstacle to handler focus and back. It teaches the dogs to drive ahead when appropriate and collect and check in when needed. Desilu is extremely obstacle focussed (I can send about 50 feet to tunnels) but not real good at checking in, so we worked on that a lot. After our first run, Stuart commented that Desilu was the smallest dog he had ever seen target his leash after the run and tug. That's my little boy (just don't tell him).


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I just love hearing all the stories and accomplishments of our Havs at agility! I want to get back to it *so* much! :Cry: If I can get my back better, we'll try later in the summer. Maddie loves it, and I know she misses it. Congratulations to all on their accomplishments! Its a wonderful team activity for you and your dog. If any of you have a high energy Hav and would like to burn off some of that energy, its definitely something to consider.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

*Just Met Ben's (MACH4) mom Darlene....*

Hank and I have been relatively busy these past few months... the family went to visit the Greek Islands (Mykonos, Santorini, Rhodes, and Crete) for a bit while Hank stayed in Colorado with friends for those few weeks. Needless to say, we missed him soooo much.... we had our friends put him on a web cam when we called to check in.

This past weekend we attended a Susan Garrett seminar which was very awe inspiring -- I had the chance to meet with MACH4 HERMOSO'S TRULY FABULOUS aka BEN's mom, Darlene, these past few days as well. Ben is _the_ highest ranking Havanese in the history of agility. Both ladies were truly amazing.

Hank hopefully will be starting out in his first agility class next week... we're both looking forward to starting a new path in our little one's life. 

Regards,
_'Lo_


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Desilu added two new titles this weekend - starters relay and starters snooker. He even managed to get a standard Q even though his mother was trailing behind him knocking over the jumps. (First time THAT'S ever happened to me!) Only one more standard and he gets to be an official Agility Dog.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- I am so thrilled that you got started! It is amazing how well these little clowns take to agility.

Margaret-Congrats to Desilu and you!

Lo- aren't they an amazing team. My old training club sponsored the agility nationals a few years back and I got to see them run. Ben sat on her lap the entire time and I thought that dog is so laid back, I can't imagine him doing agility. Then she set him down and WOW! He can sure move and then he jumps back into her lap 30 seconds later. They are an amazing team to watch and to be inspired by. I have been able to watch them a few times now and each time I come home I am so excited to be doing agility with my hav


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Can't wait to hear stories of Hank doing agility 'Lo! I'm sure he will be a natural! 

Margaret, that's wonderful news! Congrats to you and Desilu! :whoo:

Kubrick and I just came from our third agility class today. I didn't post after the second class because, truthfully, I was thinking that we would have to stop. The reason for it is that he really wasn't paying ANY attention to me... he just wanted to play with the other dogs. The second class was even worse than the first because he actually started whining and barking to play and hardly paid any attention when we were doing a course. Anyway, I was feeling very down about it all and wasn't even going to go tonight, but then decided that I should since I already paid $$$ for it, LOL. So the first class I tried Bailey's jerky (can you believe he turned it down because he wanted to play with the other dogs so much? I guess there's a first time for everything!), the second class I tried hot dogs, which he usually LOVES and he was interested maybe 10 minutes and then couldn't care less. THIS time, though, I brought part skim Mozarella cheese and boy oh boy did THAT make a difference! He still wanted to play with the dogs, of course, but 85-90% of his attention was on me. And the more of the obstacles we did the more he realized, hey this is FUN!, the more he paid attention to me and not the other dogs! It was SO great!

He did so well that we actually twice ran a course made up of Tunnel, jump, Tunnel, Tire, A-frame and then 4 consecutive jumps, with some front crosses, completely OFF LEASH! :whoo: I was SO proud of him. He did wonderful the first time and then the second time I was doing the front cross and messed up so that my back was to him. Well, he took that opportunity to run through the tunnels a couple more times than necessary because he LOVES them so much, LOL. The whole class was cracking up and they were all amazed at his energy level and how fast he goes. It was so cute too, when we were done with a course, he would wait for me to pick up his leash and then when I would praise him for a while he would start dancing, so of course the whole class thought that was the most adorable thing EVER. The trainer said that he has wonderful movement and he can really turn a corner! 

We had a blast! Can you tell I'm BEAMING I'm so happy? I know we still have a LOT of work ahead of us, but it was great to have things just click better. Oh and of course I had to run home and tell you guys all about it because no one else understands why this is so exciting for me.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Lina, that's such great news! Way to go Kubrick!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Michelle, can't wait until Guapo is also doing agility!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Lina, that's great! Kubrick seems like a natural for agility to me. The high energy dogs seem to love it. Maddie was just like Kubrick at first. She took every possible opportunity to play (plus Austin was in our class, and she *loves* Austin!). Anyway, as the classes progressed, she realized she loves agility. Now, she might attempt to play with a dog when we first go to class, but she quickly calms right down waiting excitedly for her turn. It sounds like Kubrick is another "tunnel monster". I don't know what it is about the tunnel, but Maddie would do it a hundred times if they'd let her.

Congratulations on Kubrick's huge achievement. I'm so glad you decided to do it with him. I think Havs are a natural. Way to go Kubrick! :clap2:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Lina, your post made me grin from ear to ear!!! Isn't it great?! I'm so glad you didn't quit and you're having so much fun. And to go off leash so soon is a major accomplishment! Good boy Kubrick to wow the instructor :biggrin1:

Tessa had some control problems in the beginning too, both with other dogs and the equipment she loved. She's better around other dogs now although she will still occasionally do what my instructor calls "offering behavior", meaning she will sometimes run off and repeatedly do the teeter, tunnel, A-frame, etc. I'm now instructed to ignore her when she does it and she is so much better now


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- that is great  Don't give up, I think we all have our up and down moments just like our dogs. I used to have to take a bunch of different treats for Belle cause she cared more about what food everyone else had! As to getting your dog to leave the other ones alone, let me know if you figure it out cause Dasher is convinced the conformation ring is a big playdate waiting for him to start the show!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wahooo Kubrick & Lina, I am also grinning from ear to ear reading this. I cant tell you how many times I wanted to walk away myself, you will have so many frustrating days in the beginning but they do become less and less as you go on. They never fully go away but the good days will outnumber the bad and it’s the good days like you just had that make you want to push forward. It is so amazing to watch them realize how fun agility is.

I wish I could help you guys with the treat thing, I got lucky Riley totally ignores treats and prefers mom’s praise, can you believe it. I can throw a whole bag of chicken (his favorite) on the ground at the end of a run and he will start to go after it but as soon as he hears me say “Yes” he knows it’s party time with mom and will totally back track to me and start dancing. Now lets just hope this works when he gets in the big ring next month and doesn’t take off on me.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I just spent the day at a trial fully loaded with Aussies and BC's all I kept saying all day was wow... wow... WOW... I can so see how anyone addicted to agility would want a BC they are truley amazing dogs in the ring. I will probably be dreaming of them all night tonight.

I also got to see a havanese, Whimsey, I had met her before but it was nice seeing her again. Hopefulley we will get to see Diane and Whimsey on the forum soon.

Also a big congrats to Ann today with Oscar working his way fast to Level 3, way to go O keep up the good work.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

margaretandluigi said:


> Desilu added two new titles this weekend - starters relay and starters snooker..


:whoo::cheer2:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Way to go, Desilu!!!! :whoo:

Lina, it is hard not to laugh when you talk about what Kubrick did. I can only imagine actually being there! lol He's too stinking cute, that's what it is. :biggrin1: I'm so glad you are enjoying yourselves.

Leeann, just keep telling yourself how much those BC's shed, smell and demand, demand, demand lots of activity to keep happy! lol


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Any time you really want a BC, let me know. I'll send my obsessive compulsive "throw the frisbee NOW" girl your way. Yes, it is possible to get welts from being hit by your DOG with a frisbee.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Angela,

Glad you pointed that out as I thought for once I'd keep mouth shut. <G> As for USDAA, as far as I can tell, there are only a half dozen Havs with titles (Desilu being one of them!) and only one that has made it to masters in all the classes (Cody out of Texas). There are only 2 that have earned ADs (Agility Dog title) although I'm hoping Desilu will soon be number three.

For what its worth, Ben is running performance in USDAA.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

And as for velcro babies - don't even tell that to Desilu. I was getting ribbed last night at class for never moving on the jumpers sequence. I basically stood in the same spot (moving maybe four feet) and sent Desilu through a serpentine on to a tunnel and back out the ending jumps. I figure he has four legs and I only have two - he can do all the running!


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Don't I know. That was always my problem with my BC - great gamble dog, but didn't see the point of not taking obstacles in snooker.

Desilu is actually doing well in snooker now (but he's also not in masters yet where the scores actually matter so I'm making nice flowing plans for him). Its gamblers that actually is hurting us becuase he tends to want to the HARDER gamble (often starters and advanced are nested). I keep telling him he has to get one more starters gamble THEN he can do the hard ones.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Do you need super-Qs in AAC to get your master snooker title (or ATCH). In USDAA, at least 3 of the 5 Q's in snooker for the masters title (which is required in turn for the ADCH) must be super-Qs which means that you have to finish in the top 15% of your jump height. Plus, if there are fewer than 5 dogs competing in the 12 inch class (which is almost always the case  ) then we have to compete against the dogs jumping 16 inches also. 

Luigi has 13 master snooker Q's and Josie had 18 Q's before they got the required 3 SQ. Now that Luigi is running performance, I always pick an easy flowing path for him and he picks up SQs left and right. Go figure. 

I will try to find some gamblers courses to show you.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree. But it is the rule. And Luigi (my JRT) has two of his 3 SQ in the combined class.

The last one was great. Becuase there is an advantage to running later in the class, the jump heights for snooker are always random. We were at a trial where it ran 16-22-26-12. There were 6 dogs in 16 and only 3 in 12. That meant the classes were combined, but there would be 2 SQ for the 12s and 16s. The 16s ran first and every one of them NQ'd for some reason. That meant that there were 2 SQ for the 3 dogs in 12 inch. And we had time while the big dogs ran to re-plan. I scrapped my high point plan with Luigi and got I think a 41 and a Q. The dog after me took two reds and NQ'd. That guaranteed us a SQ with one more still on the table. The last dog in 12 was a toy fox terrier and they ran an even easier path than I had ending up with 39 points. She came off that course screaming her heart out. Seems she needed only one more SQ for her ADCH and like me, she KNEW she has gotten it.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK girls (Margaret & Angela) WHERE ARE ALL THE VIDEO'S???? I really need to study some video's before next month, lets see them please :biggrin1:


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Only in snooker are the heights off like that. (Although there's no reason NOT to make the 16s go first (or last) for once!)

Time is only a tie breaker in snooker, so if two dogs end up with the same time, the faster dog will win. 

I'm trying to get videos but I don't have a camera.  A friend took video for me, but she can't find the cord to download them. Again  If she gets them to me, I'll be sure to post.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

It was a fairly small trial, but that was actually a BIG entry for the little dogs. There were many times where Luigi was the only dog competing at 12 inches (and now he is almost always the only dog competing at 8). Even in starters, Desilu is often the only 12 inch dog. There are so many trials now in so many venues, that entries are often low. And for some reason people with little dogs only want to compete in AKC.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great video Angela, I love seeing them in action.

I am going to start with CPE, it is a lot like USDAA but not as strict. A good example would be Level 1 STD they do not have weaves or teeter in your run. I was also told it is a good place to start for a green handler like myself. We will see where that takes us once I get going.

The trial I went to over the weekend was USDAA and was over loaded with Aussies & BC, very few small dogs. We did have 1 Havanese  we were actually trying to figure out how many havanese in my area compete and I think we came up with Riley will be either be the 4th or 5th one. He will definetly be the 4th one in CPE that we are aware of, it will be fun this winter if all 4 of us are at the same trial.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Angela we have one gym near me that has CPE trials every month, they do 400 runs a day and have to turn people away. It is very popular here.

I will be video taping my first run next month and dont worry I will post even if I fall on my face LOL.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Leann - you will absolutely LOVE CPE. At least in our area, the competitors and judges are so much friendlier and more approachable than other venues. And it is true that you won't see a teeter or weaves in level 1 standard and almost never in level 1 or 2 games (and it they are there, they are optional). And you are allowed to make mistakes and still qualify which is a great ego boost for green handlers. 

I go to USDAA and TDAA (teacup) to test our skills but I go to CPE to have FUN!

Angela - was the gamble on your video the weaves, then the jump, tunnel and back over the jump?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes Margret these are all the things I have been told and have seen at CPE trials. I have not made it to a TDAA trial yet but do plan on going sooner or later. I'm not sure how much competing we will do, right now me and Riley are just having fun. We both really love it and I do wish I had more time to spend training & competing but life gets so busy. I am just taking things one step at a time and dreaming about hitting the lottery LOL.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Which reminds me - the Megamillions is over $100 million. I need to buy a ticket. I already have a name picked out for my agility club. <VBG>


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

And remember, the key is to fall with grace and to get up like you MEANT to do that. Ask Miss America...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ound:ound:A bigger yard would be the first thing on my list so I could have all the equipment right out my back door.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- I like the way you are thinking! I really want to find a TDAA place as Belle has trouble getting up the a frame. What non AKC venue has it so the dog isn't penalized for taking extra obstacles that would probably help me the most!<BG>


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Amanda - Are you anywhere near Elk Grove? (My knowledge of California geography being nil.) They hold a ton of CPE trials there. And the CPE aframe is set at 5'3" (AKC and USDAA are 5'6" for little dogs). CPE also has fullhouse which is a dog's choice game and YES you do get rewarded for your dog running around and taking extra obstacles!

Is there any interest in TDAA in your area? I know the closest trials are about a million miles away in Oregon and Washington.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Elk Grove is up north near Sacramento but I am relocating (SC this time!) So I will have to check out what venues are out there. I think I need to put Belle into some fun games before hitting the AKC open ring. She has a little much fun out there and I spend a little bit too much money for her to go crazy dog.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda I am not seeing any CPE or TDAA trials in SC bummer. 

On a good note for me the place I was talking about that has CPE trial's almost every month, it looks like they are going to have TDAA trial's every other month. Amanda I told you you should of moved to MA


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- :frusty: I just looked too! Well on the other hand, I will be able to afford a big yard and my own equipment :whoo: Now to start working on convincing DH that agility equipment is lawn art!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda, how about if you paint mathematical equations all over every thing? You could get real creative with wing jumps and the tunnel ound:


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

One thing I always try to do before any dog's first trial is make a list of what I would consider to be accomplishments. That way, even if we don't come home with Q ribbons, I can still know that I have met the personal goals that I set.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

margaretandluigi said:


> One thing I always try to do before any dog's first trial is make a list of what I would consider to be accomplishments. That way, even if we don't come home with Q ribbons, I can still know that I have met the personal goals that I set.


Great way of thinking, this is just what my trainer said to me. When she told me she wanted to start seeing me and Riley competing she said to treat my first trial as a class. Go in and complete the course, do not worry about time,  go slow to ensure Riley gets every obsticle and praise the crap out of him when we are done. This is a whole new ball game with all new distractions, we need to see how he will respond to go forward.

I have class tonight, I will see if my video camera is charged and take some videos, we have not done that in a while.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the tips Angela. I was laughing to myself thinking about the trial I went to last weekend, I was so busy watching how different people would gear their dog up for a run that I totally missed a run I wanted to see LOL.

We have noticed with Riley that he does do better with lead outs. My trainer says Riley's reward in agility is the running, he loves to charge at things. My trainer observed that when we did the lead out's vs not his attention was on me better for the rest of the run. It's fun to watch how every dog can vary.

Riley also likes to be talked to before a run I noticed, it really does help us connect.

OK I am now pumped for class tonight, is it time to go??


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Last night Desilu was the class clown. We were supposed to be working serpentines - he did threadles (actually much tougher). Brought him back to do the serpentines, he did the limbo (yes UNDER the bar). By then I was laughing too hard to remember the sequence and sat down.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

oundesilu you silly boy.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Maybe you agility "experts" can help me out. Although I do not have the time to do agility with my guys I would love to have them learn one or two things. My Niece will be visiting for a week in August and I need to keep her busy!! hehe - So... I thought I could have her teach the pups to jump thru a hoola hoop - is that something that a young girl can teach? Any tip or ideas on what she needs to do??
Thanks.
Laurie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie what a fun idea. How old is your niece? My first question would be are your kids clicker trained or treat motivated? I would also suggest getting a hula hoop now so they can get use to seeing it, even if you just lay it on the ground or up against something while you are outside. I bought a hula hoop for Riley but have not really worked on getting him to go through it, guess I better get working on that LOL.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is a good point, she is only 8 years old, I just thought it might be neat for her to teach them something that she can show her mom later. She is really coming for the week to visit the dogs, not Aunt Laurie  
I can see why the hoola hoop might not work. I have to see if I can rig something up just for them to jump over, and teach her how to lure them with treats. No, my dog are not trained AT ALL for any of those things, it was just an idea to keep her occupied. Any other ideas on what I can use or have her do are greatly appreciated - it has been a long time since I have had to entertain an 8 year old!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I want to do agility again so bad reading this thread- soon, I hope! We have been doing a lot of foundation work with Dasher so hopefully we have a head start when we get to some serious training. I was just telling Kathy I think agility might be more his thing cause I know in obedience, each bark is a point off (having a maltese I learned to count them!) I really hope to get Dora and me out there competing again!


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

We were at a TDAA trial this weekend in Marietta, Ohio. I was playing trial secretary, so pretty busy. Desilu finally got the last two intermediate standards that he needed for his title and even managed to get a superiod standard too. But mostly he reminded me (1) how fast he is and (2) how tight TDAA courses are. But I think that's the idea!

Luigi, the steady old man, Q'd 9 of his 10 runs (the only NQ being totally my fault) and even managed 4 first places against much younger dogs.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

To get the idea of what TDAA is like, imagine a masters level standard course. Now jam it into a ring that is only 60 by 60. (The equipment is scaled down.) There is generally 8 to 10 feet between obstacles.



> Desilu (Havanese) SJ, SR, SS, TG3, TIAD, CL3, RL1


USDAA titles: SJ (starters jumpers), SR (starters relay), SS (starters snooker)

TDAA: TG3 (Teacup Games level 3), TIAD (Teacup Intermediate Agility Dog)

CPE: CL3 (completed all of level 3)

APDT (rally): RL1 (rally level 1)


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

A TBAD is a Teacup Beginner Agility Dog. (3 qualifying scores in the beginner standard class.) Yep - its a real title. <VBG>


----------



## jada1938 (Oct 17, 2006)

Leeann said:


> Angela we have one gym near me that has CPE trials every month, they do 400 runs a day and have to turn people away. It is very popular here.
> 
> My Oscar is one of the four Leeann mentioned. (The others all live in Mass) His first trial was last Aug having started formal training in Feb. I had started him as a pup but my leg quit, but he remembered everything I had done with him. With few trials, he has only 2 Q[s needed to finish level two and is running things in level three now.
> The place Leeann mentioned is where we train. Our instructor is a judge for AKC, CPE, USDAA, etc. Some days there are 450 runs for the CPE trials. They also have Teacup, USDAA trials there. People come to Manchester, NH from Nantucket, Boston, etc to train with this lady. Oscar was the first Hav she had seen run and in her judging all over the country, she keeps looking for more Havs but hasn't seen them yet! If you can ever enter with Jean McKenzie judging, do so.
> ...


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Congrats on the standards and the ADC title.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What a great class we had tonight, our trainer is starting to teach us all the games. Tonight we learned Snooker, what a blast and Riley did really good for having to deal with me. My poor brain was on overload running from one end of the course and back, messed up on a few of my crosses but boy oh boy Riley is amazing being so close to so many pieces of equipment that I did not want him to take and a lot of tight turns he only took what I asked and left everything else alone. I am one proud momma, our hard work is really starting to come together.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann, that is wonderful, congrats! :whoo:

Kubrick and I had our last class two weeks ago. He was doing pretty well too by the end. Now we need to take about 2 months off because of the wedding, but the trainer told me he should pick it right back up when we come back. I hope so!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina as your wedding gets closer thing may get more hectic and stressful. It was smart to pull Kubick from class right now and not just because of your time restraint but also because Kubrick will sense if you get stressed, it is best not to associate that with his new found fun time with mom. It sounds like he is really enjoying it so he should be fine when go back, you can also just work on handling skills a little at home with a chair in the kitchen if you wanted. I look forward to when you guys get back into it and sharing some stories.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

So with the move, I got ahold of some of my old equipment! I forgot that I gave my jumps away so I am going to have to build some more. I actually took Dash last night to start him on open weave poles. He is way too young to be doing them but I just wanted it to be fun and run through them and get a cookie. He was having a blast. He just loves to run and I think I will have no problem with speed later on. But the best part is Dora Neezer came out of the house and wanted to play. She was running thru the weave poles and running around to get a cookie from me so hopefully this gets her back into training. I am still looking at classes and unfortunately it looks like it is is going to be a 45 min hike from the house! 

Lina- you will be fine. I actually swear my dogs do better after a break. I had to take time off when we sold our house early and had to move temporarily and when I brought Dora back, she was already signed up for a few trials and she did way better than normal!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda you must be so thrilled to have a back yard again. I look forward to hearing about the girls getting back into the ring and Dasher oh what fun it will be to hear about this little guy discovering agility.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

hvapuppy2 said:


> Amanda, pack competition is a great way to encourage Dora. Adding other agility dogs to our pack did wonders for Bella's motivation.


Hmmmmm.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

> Adding other agility dogs to our pack did wonders for Bella's motivation.


It must only work on Bella's and not Belle's! Belle is totally content for mommy to grab another dog and she will do her own thing!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hey, now that I've got a decent yard, I wanted to know - what would you invest in for home practice agility equipment? Second, how do you figure out if you've got a dog that might be good at agility? For example, MeMe can jump like no one's business but she's not food motivated. However, my Maltese is very food motivated but not very "obedient". Is there some kind of baseline test or exercises to try and see where you dog stands on the "don't waste your time" rating scale?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I saw the video of Ann's Oscar last night and the video on you tube right after it was you! It was neat to watch.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Jan when Ann sent the video last night I was wondering why she sent it to me seeing how I was the one that taped it. As me and Riley start to compete I will be seing more of Ann with O at trials so watch out for more video's.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Angela- I am not sure if it is distracted, unmotivated, etc. I would say that Belle has one screw lose but she completely knows what she is doing. She either gets the highest score whenever she competes or she finds a new way to NQ in every sport. She can just be my little couch potato as I honestly think therapy dog is what she likes best. But once in a while she will show up when we are practicing and want to work. It hasn't been recently though. Although she did decided to give in and learn a new trick recently!

Dora on the otherhand is always happy to work. She does work best for food but she is also very pleasing. She makes up for Belle!

Lisa- I would say it totally depends on how far you want to go! I think all dogs could get beginning titles in AKC but then it comes down to a lot more precision and speed. I am definitely not skilled enough myself to decide this. Rather I just show up to the trial and let the judge decide <BG> I hope to get Dora into excellent by this time next year but we gotta get the lady from the training center to call us back!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Angela - thanks so much and no, it wasn't long at all. You did a great job explaining it. We don't have trainers close by so what would you recommend for a home starter program? Rings, jumps? Weave poles? What pieces of equipment do you continue to practice with long after you learn what to do?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Toys R Us!*

Well it isn't the nicest equipment but I was shopping today and wanted to get Dasher a 6 foot play tunnel for the house and Toys R Us actually had an entire aisle of dog stuff including some basic agility equipment. While none of it is regulation and probably won't last you but a year it was pretty cheap.

Here is a link with some of it on their website
http://www.toysrus.com/search/index...igkw=dog agility&f=Taxonomy/TRUS/2254197&sr=1

I might go back and buy the chute as I really need one of those ahttp://havaneseforum.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=2143
Havanese Forum - Reply to Topicnd the material didn't seem too bad. I would probably only recommend it for our little toy dogs as I am sure it wouldn't last in a BC household! But for those getting started or just wanting to have some fun, it looked good.

I didn't end up getting a 6 foot tunnel as they were all out but they did have really small 3 feet tunnels that you can link together so I bought 3 of them but just want them for fun and more of our work right now is ground work just Dash staying with me and having fun.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Amanda - I think the play chutes are safer since they have the rings that keep them inflated. I just read a very sad story not too long ago of someone's agility dog who got caught in the chute in the backyard and suffocated - no one realized s/he was out there playing. I can't wait to go check out Toys-R-Us and find me some play equipment. I had to leave so much at the old house that some of it would have been perfect. Oh well, new stuff is much more fun.

Amanda, I've got my stuff in my Toys R Us shopping cart but can't find the chute on the web site - help - where did you find it? I couldn't make your link work.

Amanda, just found these tunnels - not bad, not great pricing, but lots of options. http://www.easyfuntoys.com/page/926966


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lisa, The chute was in the store- I swear! But I think the prices online were cheaper actually. They didn't have the tunnel at the store or the kids tunnels so I bought Dash mini tunnels that you can link together but right now he is just learning what you are suppose to do with each obstacle and having fun. He really likes agility so far. But Miss Dora is not to be let out, every time I try to work with Dash she runs out of no where and does the obstacle and a few more.

Angela- That is a hoot. My Isabelle never cared for the chute and she would sometimes have trouble getting out of it especially if it wasn't fluffed. That is kind of why I want one of my own!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Amanda, did you see the chutes I found for $29 - they are 6-feet long. Not a bad deal and you don't have to put them together. I was so amazed that Toys R Us had the AKC brand agility equipment. I can't wait to get mine. However, unless I dig that stupid four foot hole for my doggy dooley soon, I'm gonna have a backyard that's better for manure than agility. LOL


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

OMGosh! Isn't this thread a wealth of information?! Rudy and I have started agility classes - I've got to go through and read all 50 pages! THANKS! eace::whoo:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Cindy, that's awesome!!! Can't wait to hear your agility updates!


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Angela,

The chute is merely a black hole disguised in bright colors designed to suck in Havanese. At least that's what Desilu tells me when he's coming out of it fifty feet away from me across the course!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Dash gets introduced*

This week after moving, I found some old beginner poles. Well needless to say Dash took to them pretty quickly. We aren't doing any jumping or closed poles as he is still a baby but he loves it already and I look forward to a lot more! Ground work has really paid off as he has great attention and tons of drive!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wahoooo go Dasher. Amanda you must be soooo thrilled to have a yard and more time to train now, well after next week you will


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww I love how cute Dasher looks doing a poles and mini-tunnel!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks. It is great to have some space finally! I had 6 weave poles in the yard in LA but we could only go one side and it was half under the deck <BG> I really want to get some new equipment and really get started but I am kind of grounded from doggy shopping right now! But until then we have a few little pieces and Dash has just as much fun on the mini tunnels (I have a few but they were blowing away!) Dora is really getting excited cause Dash is and I love having the competition!

Amanda


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Amanda, how fun that Dasher took to agility like a fish in water. It must be so nice to finally have some room to run. Thanks for sharing that darling video.


----------



## Colleen G (Jun 25, 2008)

Foxy and I have just completed a CPE trial today. She received 4 1st place ribbons, 2 Q's and a Title ribbon. She has been completing since she was 15 months old and is 22 months at the moment. We started her training at 6 months and have some equipment in the backyard to play with in between classes. We also belong to the AAC and have a few Q's, but struggling with the time allowed on course. Foxy being my pomeranian and young still like to sniff and chase bugs...


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

amanda dash looks like he's having a blast! awesome video! time for me to take more of posh.


----------



## Colleen G (Jun 25, 2008)

It is great to hear about other poms. They are great little dogs, but I know what you mean about motivation, or lack of it. In CPE, Foxy jumps 4 inches - I have her in an an enthusiast. Her back legs get stiff, so as long as we are having fun, I don't care about the height and it is about her safety and longevity. In AAC we jump 6 inches - it is the lowest height and she is classed as a Specials.

We measured Muffin, our 6 month old havanese and she is growing, but it seems to be in length instead of height. She is still shorter than Foxy who is 10 inches. Depending on Muffins enthusiasm for agility, I would like to jump her as a Regular which would be 6 inches in CPE and 10 inches in AAC. We will have to wait and see if she has a growth spurt.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

> I would like to jump her as a Regular which would be 6 inches in CPE and 10 inches in AAC.


Cpe does not have a 6 inch height. If she is over 8 inches but 12 or under, she would jump 8.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow - you had a good weekend. 

I haven't had the guts yet to enter steeplechase with Desilu yet. His aframe is too unpredictable. (In fact, he missed standard on Saturday because of the leap off the aframe into a tunnel.) His advanced gamble was a thing of beauty. Four jumps layered away from the handler. Advanced snooker both days was basically impossible. (New judge.) On Saturday he almost made it but dropped the number 7 jump for a 35 point NQ. Sunday's was impossible. #4 was 12 weaves, 5 was the teeter, there were 3 combinations, 2 contacts, and a wrap from 6b to 7a. Masters snooker was A LOT easier. He had a beautiful run in advanced jumpers on Sunday but ran past the last jump.  I hate when that happens.


----------



## Colleen G (Jun 25, 2008)

I signed Muffin up for puppy agility classes, which start next week. Her big sister is trialling this weekend, so Muffin went to play in the practice agility ring. Muffin loves tunnels, has just figured out if she jumps the jumps that she will get a treat, will walk the teeter tatter (at a low height) and lay down on the table. I haven't tried her on the walk, A-frame or weaves, but she runs like a bullet and has fun playing on the equipment, so far. She is going to be a lot of fun to train with this winter.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Here are some pictures of Desilu from our last couple of shows.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

He looks like he is having a blast! Did he make that table? Outdoor shots are always my favorite!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I love the jump shot, Wahoooo mom looking at me I can fly. I love how happy they look when on a course.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Good night for us tonight. Just ran Posh as quickly as I could through the course with a "let's go and play RLH" attitude. If she missed something we didn't go back and repeat the obstacle like usual, instead, we just started the whole thing over and whipped through it again. I did make the mistake of trimming the hair in between her pads today, so she didn't want to do the Aframe or dogwalk because her grip was "off" guess this was a good reminder to me not to do anything similar if we plan on competing.

It came up that there are some CPE events locally but that the trainer couldn't understand the rules, I thought CPE was pretty relaxed and she was wondering if she was "reading" into the rules and making them more complex. She does have experience with UKC and liked them a lot. I am going to go and watch a trial this weekend, but I wondered if anyone here had any experience with CPE.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Amy - my BC just finished her CPE C-ATE (its the highest title you can earn). So I think I can answer any questions that you have. 

The games always seem complicated when reading the rules, but really aren't that bas once you start playing them.

Standard and jumpers are simply follow the number courses (and there are no weaves in jumpers!) Colors is two short standard courses on the field at the same time. You pick ONE and run it, ignoring the other obstacles. Fullhouse is pure dog choice - you have 35 seconds to accumulate as many points as possible with the requirement that you do at least three jumps, two circles (tunnel, tire, chute) and one joker (anything else). Wildcard is similar to standard but at three points on the course, there are two parallel obstacles and you need to pick one of them. The only two that can be difficult are snooker and jackpot. Jackpot can either be a traditional gamble or anything that the judge comes up with. Snooker is, well, snooker. If you have a chance to go to a trial, attend the briefings and walkt he course with someone who knows who to play the games, even if you aren't running. And volunteer to bar set. You'll figure out the games as you're watching. 

I can probably answer any other questions you have.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amy I am just starting to learn CPE myself, the rules are pretty relaxed, I think it is just the games that can get confusing to someone new like myself. The standard & jumpers are a lot like the other venues so that is what I have been concentrating on first while trying to learn the games. When running the games it is up to the handler to know his or her dog and design your own course that you can succeed in, I’m still trying to get a course down that is laid out for me and they want me to design my own ound: When you go to watch this weekend make sure you bring Posh so she can start to get use to all that is going on at a trial and have fun.

It looks like me and Riley will be taking some time off as of last night. My trainer had told me last week she was leaving and starting her own training facility with some classes starting in Oct and opening day is Nov. 1. The facility is about 20 min. further away than where I am going now so I have been bummed about driving 40 min. to class every week but I LOVE my trainer. Well I got a phone call yesterday from where I am training now and they tell me that class has been cancelled for Wednesday’s, they do not want to start a new session with my trainer leaving in two weeks. So now I am really bummed, I have no class to go to, I have no idea of when my trainer will be starting classes and if any will fit into my schedule if I want to drive that far. I am just waiting to hear back from my trainer for now and if I cant get into one of her classes I will have to start looking for a new place to train


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Leann,

I hate when that happens. I had a great class only 5 minutes from my house that closed in July. Now I'm at a place 15 minutes that's about half the size (building-wise). But its still better than the hour that I used to drive when I first started (but that class worth the hour drive!)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy- well heck, you got a lot accomplished in one night! I think it helps them if you get excited and concentrate on fun. Otherwise it becomes just a routine.

Okay so I went out and bought stuff to make mini agility equipment! I am in the beginning stages but I wanted to have some small pieces that I could move around and initially train Dash. I really don't know what I am doing but printed out a few ideas!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks Leeann and Margaret for the CPE advice. I think it's all stressful and confusing for me because I've never competed with a dog before. I used to ride in Competitive Endurance horse rides and I remember how nervous I got, and of course, how my horse picked up on that. So, I think it will be good for me to go with Posh and watch and see the whole "vibe" of a CPE event. I feel like it is an understanding fun organization from what I've read...so it will be good to see in person. Hopefully my trainer will start running some of these other games...

Sorry to hear about your classes Leeann. My mom and I always joke that this is the class that never ends, so I don't know how bummed I'd be if they stopped offering it. 

Yes, Amanda, it was a good night. It was like a light bulb went on for me-hello, Amy, make this super fun for your girl. And it worked. Tail up and happy Posh. She missed lots of jumps, but I just thought "who cares, she's RUNNING!" I literally ran through and even over some of the jumps myself. It was a really good workout for me!!! The Aframe was a bit frustrating, but I'm sure it was the pad clip job I did.

She also, would NOT go down on the table. It was awful. Oh well, you win some, lose some.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh I LOVE the pictures of Desilu!!!! He is having a blast, it shows. :whoo: 

Leeann, that totally sucks. I'd be bummed out too! I hope you find someone just as good close by or that the new place and schedule work out for you. 

I just found out that Obed. 2 is on Saturdays only and I sometimes work Sat.!  I can't commit to a 8-10 week course and then end up missing 2, 3 or 4 classes. shoot ! I wanted to take that with Sammy at that particular club. I just might be able to get Ricky back into Agility though. Still waiting on them to finalize their schedule.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*For those who have their own teeter?*

I wanted to make a mini teeter for the backyard but all the wood at Lowes is an inch thick. I don't even know if our guys could tip that heavy of wood. Does anyone have one at home that they could tell me how thick the wood is?

Dash is loving agiltiy and I would like my own teeter at home cause that is what Dora's big issue was. I also thought it would help her to just use it for a few mins each day.


----------



## Colleen G (Jun 25, 2008)

Muffin is two weeks into her agility training. She is a little shy but is having fun on the equipment. We have some equipment at the house, so I have attached a photo of Muffin going through our tire. Lots of exuberance.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Angela I am sitting here laughing about the back chaining, this is the method my trainer used with us and never doing agility before Riley I remember saying to myself “are we ever going to go over this thing or just stand on the end all the time” ound:I still cringe when she tells us to go work on our contacts. Riley has strong contacts from it (touch wood).

Amanda how about making a tippy board to start with for the teeter?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Good idea. We haven't started any contact training with Dasher. I just went to Lowes and the nice thing is they will cut everything for you! I was explaining to the guy what I wanted made and he gave me some deals on some slightly damaged wood and I got a plank for a teeter, it is an inch thick but a lot lighter so I could actually move it. He also told me not to pay for the $40 a gallon sand paint and just buy some of the mistakes and throw in some sand. So I have a lot of work to put everything together but I have big goals this weekend!

I had them cut some plywood for a teeter board to leave in the house too. I know they say to put a ball under it but what kind of ball- a tennis ball? I gotta figure that out and how to attach it. 

Angela- not sure if it is my computer but the links aren't working?

I am excited about my new equipment and having a place for it. I made some 4 inch jumps for Dasherman too and it took him a second to figure out what I want him to do!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I had them cut some plywood for a teeter board to leave in the house too. I know they say to put a ball under it but what kind of ball- a tennis ball? I gotta figure that out and how to attach it.


Hmmm I would just duct tape a tennis or soft ball. Nothing fancy, its just a training tool to work them up to the teeter. I would put my money into the teeter more. I saw one on line they just used a piece of pvc pipe under in but long enough that you could hold it or step on it so it doesnt move.

I am getting so excited for you, this has been a dream for so long to have the space and time to really work with the kids :whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay Friday night play time! Dasher is just so fast! I am loving it but I need to get in shape if I think I ever have a chance to run him! I will have to upload a video of DH running him and then someone decides to join in!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:cheer2: Go Amanda & Dasher :cheer2:


He is doing so good, you must be having a blast. More video's please.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay DH, who has only had watch me agility training! He would KILL me for posting this video since he is in sock monkey pj's but I will take the wrath. My favorite part is the ending.... where his little girl gets a bit jealous! He actually ran Dora too. She runs better for him!!! I am working on trying to get him involved in the sport. He hated obedience so I am thinking having the equipment in the backyard might just motivate him!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

(just eavesdropping again )

Watching the havs run agility is such fun!! Great videos!
(And hubby looks cute in his sock monkey pjs too )


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Amanda, that is so much fun to watch!! Wow, I'm impressed with how quickly Dasher learned! You are a very good teacher. :biggrin1: Love to see you guys in action and it was just too cute seeing Dora running, wanting to show her daddy just how good SHE is too!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Amanda! I wouldn't have even noticed the sock monkey slippers, but now that I know....

I guess we know what will motivate Dora to "pick it up" and not flake out. So, is that what I really need to get Posh to be enthusiastic?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora is definitely not as fast as Dasher. Evidenced by playing in the backyard. She does run when she wants though! Here she runs with DH and does very well. I am so trying to talk him into getting started with her and running her. They do have a great bond.

Amanda


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

We might as well have stayed home on Saturday. Desilu had a great run in relay first thing. (Too bad his handler was still asleep and sent him back up the dogwalk for an off course and an NQ.) The rest of the day was an exercise in frustration. He absolutely refused to run. We went home and he got to hang out in his crate the rest of the evening while the rest of the dogs hung out with Mommy. Sunday he was much more enthusiastic about being there. He was FLYING in gamblers and got more opening points that all but one super fast border collie. (33 points in the 30 second opening). Too bad he dropped the first bar of the gamble. Oh well - at least he was running! He then got his first advanced standard Q (14 seconds under SCT) and eeked out an advanced snooker Q (I knew when he had enough points so didn't fight much when he off coursed after five). Jumpers was a little odd. He was trotting initially, then stopped and stared at the double for a good 10 seconds. When he finally decided to move again, he was flying. We were clean, but over time. Got to love young dogs.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work bella! Amanda, Jim & Dora look great! I definitely think he should run her. Posh and I went to our first CPE trial on Sunday it was good to watch & I think by November we might be ready...


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Desilu's best buddy is my friend's dalmatian, Ripley. They are about the same age and have grown up together. We travel to shows together so they see each other a lot. We have come to the conclusion that they only possess one brain between them and only one of them can be in possession of the brain at any given time. On Saturday, Desilu was a bit of a ditz and Q'd in only one of his runs at the teacup trial (but at least it was a superior standard!) Ripley on the other hand did well that the USDAA trial he was attending. Sunday Desilu did great in teacup (Q'ing 4/5 with another standard and 3 games Q's - although he's still getting beat by big brother Luigi) and Ripley ran amuck at USDAA.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

The best Ripley-Desilu story happened at their first CPE trial last September. Desilu was only 15 months old and Ripley only 6 weeks older so both definitely still puppies. Instead of cones, they had these bowl-like things for numbers. They were sort of flat. Ripley saw one that was flipped over and grabbed it up and started running around the ring with it. I was holding Desilu outside the ring watching. Now mind you, they have ignored these things all weekend. I get into the ring with Desilu and get about halfway through the course and he tries to pick one of these up. He's too small though, so he's growling and scratching at it. I could not get him to leave it. When we told the judge that his best buddy was the dalmatian, she thought it was hilarious.


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Monday was our first class! It went alright. Toby's the youngest there. We did the baby jumps and he got the hang of those and the tire (practically on the ground) pretty quickly. We stayed on leash because it was the first time doing agility for everyone and they were putting in a new fence on one side of the field. Well going through the tire requires letting go of the leash briefly and twice, Toby took that as an opportunity to bolt, RLH around a couple times then try to play w/ one of the dogs. So embarrassing. Otherwise he was fine. It took some coaxing to get him through the "tunnel" twice and he did it twice more on his own when he saw me at the other side. 

We tried the A frame very carefully w/ the instructor after everyone else left. She said we can work on the A frame feeling him out, perhaps w/ short leash, so I can be sure he won't jump of the side, but no dog walk because it's narrower and he might fall off.

He wouldn't jump on the platform thing (we called it "table" is that pretty standard?) so we didn't work much w/ that, but the couch and bed have been "table" at home and I put him in a sit or down stay go to the next room, release/call him, and put him on the other "table." I'm hoping if he becomes familiar w/ the command he'll jump up in class too. 

I'm so worried about his behavior though. They're supposed to have the fence done next week and I think people are going to start going off-leash. How do I teach him it's not play time?


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

margaretandluigi said:


> The best Ripley-Desilu story happened at their first CPE trial last September. Desilu was only 15 months old and Ripley only 6 weeks older so both definitely still puppies. Instead of cones, they had these bowl-like things for numbers. They were sort of flat. Ripley saw one that was flipped over and grabbed it up and started running around the ring with it. I was holding Desilu outside the ring watching. Now mind you, they have ignored these things all weekend. I get into the ring with Desilu and get about halfway through the course and he tries to pick one of these up. He's too small though, so he's growling and scratching at it. I could not get him to leave it. When we told the judge that his best buddy was the dalmatian, she thought it was hilarious.


:laugh: I'm somewhat relieved that this kind of stuff happens.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Last night I wished I had brought my video camera...Posh was AMAZING!!! She ran, ran, ran through three courses consisting of mainly jumps, tunnels, and an a frame...and she didn't make a single mistake, and I didn't have to BEG her to get going! It was so fun, and I think she was having fun too. I kept "pinching" myself thinking I may have brought a "different" dog!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

siggie said:


> Monday was our first class! It went alright. Toby's the youngest there. We did the baby jumps and he got the hang of those and the tire (practically on the ground) pretty quickly. We stayed on leash because it was the first time doing agility for everyone and they were putting in a new fence on one side of the field. Well going through the tire requires letting go of the leash briefly and twice, Toby took that as an opportunity to bolt, RLH around a couple times then try to play w/ one of the dogs. So embarrassing. Otherwise he was fine. It took some coaxing to get him through the "tunnel" twice and he did it twice more on his own when he saw me at the other side.
> He wouldn't jump on the platform thing (we called it "table" is that pretty standard?) so we didn't work much w/ that, but the couch and bed have been "table" at home and I put him in a sit or down stay go to the next room, release/call him, and put him on the other "table." I'm hoping if he becomes familiar w/ the command he'll jump up in class too.
> 
> I'm so worried about his behavior though. They're supposed to have the fence done next week and I think people are going to start going off-leash. How do I teach him it's not play time?


Yep, he's still a puppy....nothing wrong with that! Maddie was far more interested in play when she started agility. It took us 2 complete sessions before she "got it". Now, she'd much rather run the course, as that is her "play". Just have fun for now and enjoy agility and the bond it gives you with your dog.

Amy- Yay for you and Posh! It sounds like she's really getting into it! I just wouldn't do agility if the dog wasn't having fun. That's the whole point, isn't it! :biggrin1:


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you Angela and Jeanne for the encouragement and advice. We'll keep working. The instructor sort of threw everyone into and it and said go w/ minimal actual instruction. 

Should I be working him on any particular side? She never discussed that. She adjusted the jumps and divided the dops into small and large and said no teeter or dogwalk yet, but that it. She didn't lay the A frame down or anything. This is a 4 week course. The local obedience club has agility indoors through winter though, so we might sign up for a beginning class again there in Jan. I will get the Collins book and see if there's open training time where we can work on foundation stuff. 

There's a show in town this weekend and I'm planning to check out obedience, rally, and agility. I'm very excited about that!


Amy - Congrats, that's awesome!


.


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

hvapuppy2 said:


> In agility the dog works both sides of you and learns signals for changing direction. Direction changes require a lead leg change for the dog.
> 
> We cross either infront or behind the dog when the direction changes. This keeps the signal of a lead leg change consistent for the dog ;-)


Gotcha. So while we're mostly working on jumps and tire (in straight line so far), I should get him used to having me on both sides, in anticipation of more complex sequences?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Riley goes for an evaluation at a new gym on Friday, if all goes well and we like the place, class & trainer we will start training again on the 29th :whoo: Wish us luck, this gym is only 20 min. from home.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Good luck Leeann! Kubrick and I will probably be starting Agility again at the end of the month.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Angela great videos!! How old is Bella? She is so big compared to my girl, and so fluffy, but I know I have a wee one...


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Angela- Bella is just a wonder to watch! You can just see the joy in her. She and you are an inspiration to all of us.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well, we are still just doing backyard agility! I am going to wait until Spring to take formal classes but we are having fun and Dash is doing beyond what I thought he would be at this point. I have started mini contacts but we are going really slow. I need to teach 20/20 as you can see he likes to fly off items already! We are still just playing with the wabble board in the house but he LOVES going outside to do agility! Here is a lil clip of us playing. If anyone has suggestions for books that have smaller exercises for us to do on our own that would be great. We have started doing a few crosses... getting a front with Dash is pretty hard for me- gotta hit the gym a lot more often!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, Dasher looks like he is having a ton of fun! What a cutie he is.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, Amanda. You and Dasher are awesome! He's doing so well for being so young. His weaves are so fast! You'll have a competitive agility dog in no time!:clap2:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Look at Dasher go, he looks like he is having a blast Amanda.

I love your little A frame, that thing is perfect for working 2 on 2 off, one of the things my trainer instilled in me was to always teach the end of your contacts first before going over. Make sure you can get a good strong 2 on 2 off from both sides, in front and with distance then start working them backwards by placing them further up and allowing them to walk down to stop and touch the target. I actually hated this because we worked on the end for months before actually going over anything but now with Riley's speed I can see how doing this helped soooo much. 
My trainer did a dvd for clean run on the importance of foundation skills, I have not seen it and I have a feeling it may be more for trainers on what and how to train the important stuff first. But it does have an outline of the video that you can read and maybe help give you idea's http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?f...uct_id=1583&ParentCat=60&string=caroly barney

I get so excited when I see you doing agility with Dasher, a huge smile always comes across my face because I still remember sitting in he chat room with you while you were hunting for the perfect puppy. It always makes me happy to see how your patients have paid off, you got yourself a winner.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone! It is so nice from going from a dog who just did it cause her mommy wants her to do it to a dog who you can't get to do a stay cause he is so happy to go. As you can see he just is loving what he is doing. Belle just likes the frame- its like one of those hunting things men have in the trees for her!

Awww- thanks Leeann as I remember that too! It is crazy Dasher is just naturally the way he is though. I didn't know much about finding the perfect dog but knew I could make myself wait for the right one. I just knew I needed something with a strong personality and great structure. And then I get Dash and look at how much he loves this stuff! We still have the weave poles open about 1/4th of the way. I also limit how much time he is out there cause if it was up to Dash we would stay out there. He is jumping 4 inches as of now and he will eventually be an 8 inch akc dog. But he is really coming along nicer than I could have imagined and especially considering I don't really know what I am doing and doing it just in the backyard.

I gotta do more teeter work and definitely get the 20/20 going cause he prefers to fly. We worked on stop on just a board in the house with his back feet on it but obviously I have cross trained that it applies to the mini a frame too. I just got that out this afternoon for him to start having some structure on. He was scared of it at first but with Belle getting on it, he had no fear then! Gives me some work to do for the upcoming weeks. I just want it to stay warmer longer!


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Very nice Dasher! I love the mini course you've been able to set up Amanda! I'm trying to talk my dad into making me some pvc jumps for when I go home to LA for the winter. 

My reaction was like "Yay, go Dasher..." then he gets to the weave and my jaw drops. That was fast!


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Desilu had some good runs this weekend, but all day Saturday felt the need to throw in an extra tunnel or two. But for the good points, he came off the start line every run, kept all the bars up (at 12 inches), and got all of his contacts and weaves at nice speed. Sunday I thought we had the standard run, only to find out we were over time by .22 seconds. I took the time to line him up for a wicked weave entry and he had some wide turns. Enough to be over time. But he looked good enough taht someone stopped be after the run and was asking about the breed as she was thinking of one fo rher next agility dog. The last run on Sunday was picture perfect for a jumpers Q and even included two successful tunnel misses (I won't even call them call-offs since he never looked!!!)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amanda, that is a great way to have fun training for agility! I wish we had greater weather here and more yard space. I get really sad that I don't have the space to run with the dogs and teach them these things. The classes were at a rotten time for me so we couldn't join this time around.  

Dasher is doing great and he sure loves his treats!! lol It's so much fun seeing him in action. 

Great job with Desilu, Margaret! It's so nice hearing how many Havs are getting involved in the sports. :whoo:


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Toby's usually veeery distracted by the other dogs, but while they were all learning to teeter(7.5 mo. so no teeter for us) a few yards away I set up a couple jumps and the tunnel for him and he did it off leash. Yay! I put him in a sit and told him to wait and positioned myself behind the 2nd jump and near the mouth of the tunnel. He went through fine and then returned to me when I called him after he got out of the tunnel. I did want to be tackling him at the end when he got out. 

I've very excited that he's starting to get it!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

How did miss that video Amanda?! Great work!

I do not have a dog that "wants' to do it for herself yet, just to please me mainly, except for tunnels...now that she has stopped peeing in them she just flies through and love love loves them. She flew over a jump at class this week because she saw that she got to do a tunnel! We did one run completely silent, with only hand singles and she was like "mom? what is wrong?!"

This is still all good for she and me, as we really are learning so much about each other. 

You did a good thing waiting for Mr. Dash. You're perfect for one another and it shows.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy- the silent runs are great and remind you how much you cheerlead. I was looking for the last taped agility run Dora had for practice before we trialed and she is the same way with tunnels. You can see the difference in her run when it is for a tunnel v. other peices.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Desilu's runs always have two parts - B.T.F.F. and A.T.F.F (before the first tunnel and after the first tunnel). He's at least twice as fast in the second half. I think that the rule should be that a tunnel must be within the first three obstacles (or at least close enough that he can see it coming up!) As tough as the tunnel sucking is, trying to get him to run when there are no tunnels is even worse.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amanda, that is great, seeing Dora in action! I wasn't able to take Agility this time around because of the time of classes. Sunday mornings at 9 are NOT my idea of fun!! lol Maybe next time...... 

Enjoying the videos, everyone. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Desilu finished his TSAD this weekend. (Teacup Superior Agility Dog).


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats Margaret! Do you have teacup pics? I love the idea and wish they had it locally to me especially for Isabelle who has trouble getting up the aframe and tipping the teeter sometimes.

Okay more 20/20 questions. Do all of you always use a contact que word for your dog. This is the first dog I am not teaching running contacts but a 20/20 with. Dash is understanding what he is suppose to do on the mini aframe but unless I say it, he isn't always getting it when I run by. Although I read if you ever want to switch to running contacts in higher levels, you always want to have a word/release used. Any opinions?


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

I started with running contacts with Desilu. When he started missing them, I taught 2o2o. That slowed him down so much! Now I'm back teaching running contacts the right way. Wish I'd stuck with it and done it right the first time. I love Bruce's contacts - he has fast, natural running contacts - ground to ground - and so far it hasn't even dawned on him to jump off. Now if only he wouldn't get bored after 5 obstacles...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Margaret, CPE Nationals are in MA this year... Are you coming out to visit??
I do know of one other havanese preparing to go, not Riley mom needs to get off her butt so he can even get his first Q LOL.

Amanda, we used a target (plastic lid) at the end of every contact. I use the word "touch" when I want Ry to stop at the end of the contact and "go" when I dont want him to stop.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

I haven't decided. I went to CPE nationals last year (only a couple of hours away in Michigan). Its really not a nationals - more like a really big trial. And the way that they do high in trial is stupid. (Rewards slow consistant dogs without regards for taking chances or pushing the envelope.) With the current economy, probably not. Plus I want to take Desilu to USDAA nationals in 2010, so I may be saving my pennies for that.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

I discovered last night that Desilu will jump AIR! (We were working jumpers sequences and he knocked a bar. When we came back around to take that jump again, he still jumped 12 inches even though there was no bar in sight. Most dogs just walk/run through the uprights. Not my goof ball.)


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Desilu went to his second ASCA (Australian Shepherd Club of America) trial this weekend. He finished fourtitles - novice standard, novice jumpers, novice gamblers and open jumpers). He q'd 8 of his 11 runs. I think the most impressive thing was the simple fact that he RAN 11 runs (he's usually tired by the end of the weekend.)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

So it is getting too cold out for both of us (30-40F!) during our normal play in the backyard time in the morning. One of my gfs made a one jump video for me and Dash. All the different types of jumps crosses, etc. to practice with just one jump. She works with a world agility team trainer and it is her methods and many of them are way more advance than what me or my dogs have done. So I took a jump in the house and that is what we are probably going to spend a few weeks on. I have learned a lot differently with Dash than I did with the girls and I have a lot more. We have done a lot more grond work focus and I have been retrained but it is really interesting to see how much work you can spend on just one jump! Dash sure doesn't mind cause it was pot roast week


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Agility fans

Bella had a great indoor trial this weekend with 6 master Q's.

Here is her steeplechase run on Friday night.

http://agilityq.com/blog/category/jan-trials-2009/


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

hvapuppy2
I just found your video! I don't know much about agility, or what 6 master Q's means, but it sounds good, and was fun to watch! Congratulations!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Okay, I haven't been able to find any agility classes in my area (could because it's winter) so I'm going to try it in my basement. I got a small (6') tunnel and just made a jump today. Any suggestions on how I should start? (books, etc.) Some of the information I did find on-line says I need to be very confident of my dog staying with me off leash? (That could be a problem!)


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Bella's looking good. Congrats on the 6 q's. I can't wait to get back to USDAA - I want to finish Desilu's AAD.

Jill,

Get a book/DVD on foundation training. Go to www.cleanrun.com and there will be tons of choices. Foundation is SOOO important but most people skip it because its more exciting to actually get the dog on the obstacles. Plus, its stuff that can be done in a very small space with little or no equipment.

I know tons of agility people in Michigan. What are some of the nearby towns and how far are you willing to travel for class?


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's another ... she blows her dogwalk contact MONKEY!
But does manage to get her weave pole entry lol (the first pole is behind the tire jump)
the rest is self explanatory


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great job, Angela and Bella!!! :whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Angela- thanks for sharing! She is looking good. Looks like her leg isn't giving her any problems? 

I do have to say what a lil **** on the dog walk. She slowed down and then jumped off it!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Great, it's perfect


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Amanda, fortunately Bella's leg works as usual...go figure? x-rays do not tell the whole story.

Here is one of our master jumper's runs from the weekend. I found a nice line for her. (proud of myself  ) I'm working on using the rear cross wisely, and making a smooth flowing course for her.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice run. Could Bella please come and explain to Desilu that Havanese are not required by the laws of physics to turn like bowling balls and that it IS possible for them to make tight turns?


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Sounds like Desilu is using his drive 

I've been working on our deceleration cues. I also work with her wide turns by setting up the curve, rather than trying to pull her off a line.

In this video most dogs drove down the left line of jumps and could not turn into the s-curve before the bottom tunnel simply because the handler did not set them up for the first curve ahead of time. Ends up looking easy!


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Just crunching numbers from this weekend's ASCA trial. Desilu got his first Elite jumpers Q at almost 5 yps. And that's after we stopped for a few seconds and bargained over which tunnel he was going to take. His was closer but mine was the right one.


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

wow wow wow! :jaw:


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

He had one great standard run also at about 4.25 yps. And that's with slow contacts. If I can ever get good running contacts with him, I bet he'd be running standard close to 4.5-4.75 yps. (Of course that is without a table - but his table is actually quite fast.) And if I ever get video, I'll post it.


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

margaretandluigi said:


> He had one great standard run also at about 4.25 yps. And that's with slow contacts. If I can ever get good running contacts with him, I bet he'd be running standard close to 4.5-4.75 yps. (Of course that is without a table - but his table is actually quite fast.) And if I ever get video, I'll post it.


We'll all love to see videos of the boy


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

You got me curious, so I checked Bella's course times to give a perspective, and the jumpers i posted Jan 28 is 4.54 yds/second on good footing and lower jump height) so one can imagine how zooming Desilu is going inspite slow contacts. And standard runs have weave poles which can slow some dogs down.

Running contacts are a risky thing, because judges are not that accurate. Bella has been called on a missed contact while running through it and I just can't see how she could have missed, cuz when she misses she usually takes quite a leap 

Speaking of quick Havanese, here is a girl and her * sorry correction!* female Hav (Penny) in Hungary. I asked her to join the forum, and we talk through skype on occassion.

I recommend you guys email her through youtube to encourage her to join our forum!!! I think she is shy of english as a second language, but she is really good at English. They are just starting out, and boy are they good!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I enjoy watching the video's of the dogs in agility. Thank you so much for sharing them all, and keep them coming. I am amazed how easy you all make it look!!!


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

It interesting to see agility from other parts of the world. I think I'd kill myself on those jump wings. There's just not enough of them to see. <G> And the orange weave poles really threw me.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow! Impressive!


----------



## Hav2havs (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi! I'm Jane and I am new here. I run 2 havs on agility. We also do other things but agility is my favorite. Tux got his MACH a couple of years ago and Skeet, the "baby" is in excellent. I haven't figured out how to do much with this website yet. But hopefully, I'll learn. I love looking at all of the videos and pictures everyone put on! 
Jane


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jane,
Welcome to the forum. I think I was able to meet you and watch you and Tux run at AKC Nationals in Columbus a few years back  Are you going to National in NC next month?

Amanda


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I think Penny might be the one who is doing all of the amazing freestyle stuff on youtube too...yes, she definitely should join us crazy folk here.

Welcome Jane! I can't wait to see pics of your kiddos.

Posh update: she finally IS HAVING A BLAST! Yippeee!! Really I do need to get out the video camera because she looks like a totally different dog. I'm so glad we stuck with it. She is just flying through the course now. I've actually had to slow her down a bit on the contacts to make sure she, well, is making contact. She doesn't get the weave poles, yet, thinks what's the point, but I know it will come. This has been so good for me and for her too, especially right now with the winter weather not cooperating. Today it was thirty degrees and it felt like it was seventy.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Amy, I'm so excited for you and Posh. What fun, fun news to hear that Posh is really enjoying agility. That was always my plan with the girls that after earning an AKC championship that our real fun with the Havanese would be agility. It's such a great way to have a real family sport rather than just dressing up for the Jr. Showmanship ring.

Have you thought of getting your daughter involved? Might be a reason to get another Hav. <hint> <hint>:biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I did think about getting my son into the sport with me....and about adding a male Hav to our family. However, my husband would really prefer to only have one dog and I have to honor his opinion/feelings. I would honestly never ever consider adding another dog unless he was/is 100 percent on board. I made the mistake of "convincing" him that we needed a second dog years ago when I got my dane. There was always a bit of resentment there, even though my husband loved our dane he never liked him...do you know what I mean? So, I guess if he decides on his own, either by watching Posh with other havs or whatever we will add another but it will not be up to me.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay having a bit of an issue with Dasher. He just loves agility and that is great but now we are working on closed 12 weave poles and he is amazing and fast but he is popping out all the time on the 10th pole. Each time that he has been doing this, I take him over to restart and he will go slower and make it thru but I want him to remain fast and just finish those. I dont think it is because I am leaving the poles to early cause I have made sure to not do that with his issue but I almost think he is so excited with himself.... any advice?


----------



## Hav2havs (Jan 20, 2009)

Amanda, 
Dasher is new isn't he? He's adorable, but then he looks a lot like my Skeet so I am a little biased. 10th pole pop out is very common. Just don't let him keep doing it because they start learning it that way after only 3 times.
What kind of weaves are you using? I have the pvc kind that you can bend to make them like the weave-a-matics. I can just move a pole out so it almost makes them go into the weaves. You move it where they are having trouble. The same kind of thing can be done with a gate or a piece of chicken wire folded over so that it is kinda like a barrier. You have to teach the dog that it isn't something to jump and not to be scared of it. You put it right where the dog pops out so that it keeps them in the poles. Weave wires are more expensive but they are the same idea. The dog learns the pattern and stays in. I throw toys with food in them so they are always looking ahead rather than at me and they don't get the food unless they stay in the poles. My dogs are more food motivated than toy, although they like the toys. Also, you don't have to worry about how you body is moving so much as people who teach their dogs to do weaves by following their hands or body motions. You can more easily teach weaves on both sides, cross behind or front cross after the weaves or even lead out. These ideas don't hinder your dog's speed and you can keep it fun and fast because you're not having to correct them. Eventually, of course you wean off them but I go back to them every so often just to keep them having fun and keep the speed up.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Looking for opinions from others who run small dogs. I love Teacup nationals (have been to all 5 so far), but this year they have decided to hold it in a ballroom with carpet over concrete. I just think that is doing our little dogs a disservice by treating them like little dogs. Luigi and Desilu are both very competetive in "big dog" agility and I can just see them sliding all over the place on carpeting. And I refuse to slow them down just because someone thought carpeting was an appropriate surface for agility. Am I over reacting? I'm really thinking I may go to CPE nationals in stead. They are having real grass to run on...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jane- Thanks. Yes, Dasher was my new addition this summer. Dora hasn't been doing agility anymore- well that was before Dash joined our family  After we moved to Cali, she quit as she hated doing it outdoors- I thought it wouldn't be a big transition. The first time she did well in class and the second week she just flipped out and it got worst from there till I quit classes with her and did them with Belle, my maltese. It just overwhelms her- she would run and hide under the Aframe or run off the course to her crate. If she did 3 obstacles in a row, it was a party. Maybe eventually, she will get back into it- she gets jealous when I work with Dasher and she will do it in the backyard for a bit but she really doesn't act as how she first did. I admit, I haven't encouraged her to do it as I felt so bad with how she reacted. I will probably try to take her and let her sit in the crate and observe at the new classes (which is also outdoors!)

I think I have the same kind of poles as you the pvc ones on bases you can swivel. . I am thinking maybe from working on weave poles alone, we would have our party afterwards and that could be why he is pulling out there. I will try to come up with something to put so he can't come out the last two and see if that helps- thanks.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I thought some of you Agility folks would enjoy this. Get a tissue ready.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj- thanks for the tissue warning too.

Well Dasherman had his first formal class and ofcourse took to it like a fish in water. The only issue we are having is the other dogs. Dash was the only small dog at first but then walked in a Lowchen. He was absolutely convinced that it was a Neezer who just got a butt bath. He was wanting to play so bad. We are doing short sequences and Dash would do them and then want to play. It didn't help the handler wanted them to play too. I think I will have to remind her that they are here to work (well I am!) but boy oh boy Dash was so happy! Maybe I could carry the lowchen and give him the dog as his reward!!! <BG>


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow that really touched me today Marj, thank you.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

congrats to amanda and the dasher boy. i think we need some video amanda. yes, use that lowchen as a "treat." i know the poodle works well in our class.

by the way, i have to get some good footage of our newest addition to our agility class, monty. monty is a two year old great dane and it is hilarious to watch him go through the course. posh loves him, i think she remembers her otto.


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

margaretandluigi said:


> Looking for opinions from others who run small dogs. I love Teacup nationals (have been to all 5 so far), but this year they have decided to hold it in a ballroom with carpet over concrete. I just think that is doing our little dogs a disservice by treating them like little dogs. Luigi and Desilu are both very competetive in "big dog" agility and I can just see them sliding all over the place on carpeting. And I refuse to slow them down just because someone thought carpeting was an appropriate surface for agility. Am I over reacting? I'm really thinking I may go to CPE nationals in stead. They are having real grass to run on...


Hi, I pefer packed dirt. I do agree that is not right to use carpet. You should ask them why the decision?

If it is any consolation the FCI worlds 2006 in Switzerland was on a carpet like surface. And teams had to train on similar surface to be prepared.

The surface at the Sports Connexion is a hard sports surface with a little grip that handles like carpet. UK handlers don't get to practice on a surface like this very often and there are subtle adjustments to handling style and timing that are worth making. In previous years many handlers have benefited by preparing on a carpet surface with us. We'll be running sessions in 2006 at Trindledown Farm near J14 of the M4 click for directions. (found here http://www.crazymaesy.co.uk/worlds.htm)​


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Marj- thanks for the tissue warning too.
> 
> Well Dasherman had his first formal class and ofcourse took to it like a fish in water. The only issue we are having is the other dogs. Dash was the only small dog at first but then walked in a Lowchen. He was absolutely convinced that it was a Neezer who just got a butt bath. He was wanting to play so bad. We are doing short sequences and Dash would do them and then want to play. It didn't help the handler wanted them to play too. I think I will have to remind her that they are here to work (well I am!) but boy oh boy Dash was so happy! Maybe I could carry the lowchen and give him the dog as his reward!!! <BG>


Jake was c r a z y at his first class, but believe me, a strong border collie is much harder to contain :doh: He still attempts to chase other dogs that are running passed us, and oh the barking and pulling...it's b r u t a l. I pine for the days when I could pick the goofy dog up in my arms. 

A


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Marj- thanks for the tissue warning too.
> 
> Well Dasherman had his first formal class and ofcourse took to it like a fish in water. The only issue we are having is the other dogs. Dash was the only small dog at first but then walked in a Lowchen. He was absolutely convinced that it was a Neezer who just got a butt bath. He was wanting to play so bad. We are doing short sequences and Dash would do them and then want to play. It didn't help the handler wanted them to play too. I think I will have to remind her that they are here to work (well I am!) but boy oh boy Dash was so happy! Maybe I could carry the lowchen and give him the dog as his reward!!! <BG>


Amanda, Maddie was exactly the same when we started. She was the same at obedience too. As soon as she saw the dogs, her play instinct kicked in. I tried to correct it as much as possible by using the word "school". She eventually got to know the difference between playtime and school. I always let her play after class as a reward. But as she grew older, she just seemed to grow out of it. She's still willing to play with any dog who's willing, but she's calmed down alot. I bet Dash will be just fine as he matures out of his "play all the time" stage.


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Marj- thanks for the tissue warning too.
> 
> Well Dasherman had his first formal class and ofcourse took to it like a fish in water. The only issue we are having is the other dogs. Dash was the only small dog at first but then walked in a Lowchen. He was absolutely convinced that it was a Neezer who just got a butt bath. He was wanting to play so bad. We are doing short sequences and Dash would do them and then want to play. It didn't help the handler wanted them to play too. I think I will have to remind her that they are here to work (well I am!) but boy oh boy Dash was so happy! Maybe I could carry the lowchen and give him the dog as his reward!!! <BG>


Amanda, Yes he will "mature" out of this, but my experience has been the boys take longer than the girls.

In agility ya WANT HIGH DRIVE! That's why you got the Dasherman! Susan Garrett (the lady who made the touching video) would say, "channel that drive back to you." I highly recommend her video crate games. At first I thought it was dumb but now I like it, because her training technique can be used teaching all kinds of behavior.

Channeling drive is what I have to do with Jake. He loves his ball, but a ball gets thrown away from me, so to channel his "love" back to me, I figured out to put the ball in a sock and he comes to me to tug at the sock (trying to get the ball ha ha). Tugging is the main game, the teachers try to encourage, to bring the dogs focus back on you.

SG would say, list his favorite rewards in order of his preference and reward accordingly.

Greg Derrett http://www.gtagility.com has some very good foundation training videos. I got mine on ebay secondhand, cuz they are expensive to ship etc to canada, or you can find them at clean run.

These world champs etc want agility to be play with you and your dog, not "work" or "school". If you see my videos with Jake, he is very slow in the ring with me, although he is very spazzy when he sees movement. That's not what I want. I want him to be happy and driven to run with *me* around the course.

Bella has the advantage of agility since she was a pup and agility (when she is not tired or I forget our starting routine) is her favorite game. Before we run, I perk her prey drive with short fetches (kleenex etc any small item will do with her ha ha), to get her excited. I receive compliments all the time on how joyful Bella looks on her runs. Females are different I suspect in that respect too. Bella has no use for other dogs, generally ;-)

Sorry for long post. What I am told in class is "be happier with the dog, and move my legs, no more princess steps."

The successful small dog handlers I often see just scoop the dog up after the run, so the pooch can't get into trouble. You could teach him to jump into your arms after the run sequence too. (For his safety around the big dogs also.)

You know all this stuff I'm sure. It's good for me to write out and remind myself 

PS I hate mixed class sizes more than carpet ha ha.


----------



## Colleen G (Jun 25, 2008)

I need advice or comments on how to solve a problem. Muffin will be 1 year old on March 1st. I have taken her to a beginners agility class and she did fairly well, but she is extremely shy and nervous when she mixes with other dogs or over sounds. I rent an indoor facility so I can train over the winter months.

My pom is doing well at agility so I let Muffin, my havanese run with her and they take the jumps, tunnels, etc. in tandem. I run them separately and Mufffin shy's away from the equipment and bock's at any noise in the building. I am running them more and more as individuals - trying to break the buddy system. 

I need her to get more confidents and become more secure. Do dogs grow out of this behaviour? is there any thing that I can do to help her? 

When she runs tandem with my pom, they run 100 miles an hour and enjoy doing the obstacles. Any suggestions?


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

For the noise issue, get a tape of an agility show. I think that clean run sells them. You can play it in situations where she is confident now to get her used to the noise she will hear at a show or class. Play her favorite game or feed really great treats while you listen to it. When you go to shows/class, have everyone feed and play with her. She'll soon decide its really cool to go there. BUT, be sure that in the end you are still the BEST thing there so that she remembers she came with YOU. I had to do both of these with Luigi when we first started agility. As he became more confident, he also became the social butterfly.


----------



## jada1938 (Oct 17, 2006)

"Our trainer said it can take years to get a dog ready."
Granted, from the time I got my dog, I did all the things I have learned to do over so many years. I started him in agility as a pup but had to stop due to my leg. Two years later I found a great gal who works with him. She started with him in Feb and his first trial was in Aug. I am lucky to have someone whose two dogs have been in the CPE top ten a couple years in a row, so having an experienced handler is a very big plus. With me, I am sure it would have taken longer...he is qualified for the National and is working in level three.
Ann Sherman and Oscar


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Colleen!

I think there is something to the pom/hav relationship -- as my Bella, was raised an only dog and has lots of confidence in agility but prefers to go on walks only if Pikaboo the pom cross comes along. And I have a friend with confident Poms and a _very very _shy Havanese. I think there is a causal relationship there 

Like Margaret said, taking Muffin to class and events on her own is important. She is currently in the the second fear period of development and may not quickly outgrow that as long as she has Foxy to "protect" her.

http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/DevelopmentalStages.html

When Bella was a pup my trainer would make sure, when around other dogs, I did not let her hide behind my legs. I was advised to walk away and let her sniff and be sniffed ;-)

Angela


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I wonder how old is to old to start agility? Oliver loves his new toy! 
Comet isn't sure he wants to run go in "that blue monster" unless I toss a treat in first and it has to be a GOOD treat.:biggrin1:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh how cute is that Oliver in his new tunnel! He looks so happy. Sally, if you're serious, I don't think there is any age restriction (other than too young when bones aren't grown). The only thing that counts is does your dog like it. It looks like Oliver's answer is YES! :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

So far it is a YES for Oliver but Comet


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

mintchip said:


> I wonder how old is to old to start agility? Oliver loves his new toy!
> Comet isn't sure he wants to run go in "that blue monster" unless I toss a treat in first and it has to be a GOOD treat.:biggrin1:


GREAT PHOTO!

I started Pikaboo at 9 yrs old, a rescue dog who had no previous training at all. He didn't like the curve of the tunnel. The way I taught him tunnel was every morning for his breakfast, I would put him in a stay and then place his dish at the end of a very very short tunnel. He'd run through the tunnel and JACK POT! :whoo:

Gradually the tunnel was lengthened and curved etc...now he gambles or sends 10 feet out to the tunnel!!!

The trouble with tossing a treat in, is they don't learn to _DRIVE_ through the tunnel. The small dogs are notorious for turning around inside the tunnel. :frusty:

...the teeter, well that took longer after he did a nose plant :-( He doesn't compete much now, but he did earn his starters veteran agility title 

A


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for the information. I totally forgot about that curve.
I got the tunnel at a garage sale as a "toy" for $0.25 to try. He loves it


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

This week Dash was a superstar again. He has become a chute sucker! I don't have a chute at home so before class we played with the chute and got him to do it closed and had a party so every chance he got he would run over to the chute! I also got him to not run off the course and play with Piccolo even though it was very difficult. He stopped and chose me 

Now for my issue- Dash is my first dog that can rear cross very well. However, I learned he can only left rear cross. His right turns into a spin circle. He is definitely a left handed dog. What types of exercises can I do to help him with this?


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Bella and Jake had a busy weekend trial. Bella was running the fastest she ever has! So fast she flattened and knocked a bar on an otherwise fabulous steeplechase. I've noticed that steeplechase with one set of weaves and 2 a-frames are dooable, but when it's two weaves and one a-frame there is absolutely no room for error...unfortunately the bar knock was on a 2 weave :-( 

Jake got only one masters standard. Don't ask me how I got that, I had to be a front crossing fool to keep him on course ;-)

Dasher, flat work exercises for rear cross.

First you need to determine his commitment point (the point of no return, the point at which he takes off for a jump.) He may have a different commitment point depending on the side you are standing, in other words the direction of the curve.

To do this you video tape him from the side angle running with you and taking a jump. (you may need to slow mo as the small dogs are difficult to see) 

And then you mark that line on the ground for your reference. 

Then you can proceed, with the tossing a toy or treat method of rear cross training. Tossing something gets him looking forward. Since he has trouble on one side, I would only work that side and not switch sides for the session so he gets it into his muscle memory.

Excellent references are Jumping A-Z and dvd Success with One Jump by Susan Garrett.

If you wanted to share a video tape of you rear crossing in the yard, we could perhaps see if your timing is different or body language etc on one side to the other???

The rear cross is a fabulous tool.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I think I've found an Intro to Agility class to try out!!! I've also found a personal trainer if the class doesn't work out. Right now the class has a papillion & one other small dog. We're waiting for one more dog to sign up and then the class can start. Yeah!!! In the meantime, Cody starts an advanced obedience class this week to work on more of those basics. I'm excited. Can't wait to see how he feels about it!


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Jill, that's great to find a small dog only class. Are you in Royal Oak Michigan now? or in Florida? I found this place on the web, that has one on one until the dog is ready to move on. http://gonetothedogsnovi.com/AgilityTraining.html

It's probably me being paranoid, but trainers who are waiting for one other member to join the class is not necessarily a good sign. Waiting lists are so common in agility beginner classes.

The start is so important to agility, can't easily unlearn early bad habits...I know, I got 'em up the ying yang ha ha!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Angela- Congrats! I haven't heard of two a frames being used on a course. But congrats on a speedy run.

I will try to get DH to video tape me. Today in class we did tons of rear cross movement. And Dash literally does a rear cross to the left( over a jump) perfectly but to the right he either stops or spins in a circle after a jump. He can left or right rear cross into a tunnel just fine but it is the jumps where he has more vision of me where he loses a few seconds spinning or slowing down. My instructor just said he is a left handed dog which I kind of knew and she said I just really should cue him on the word right and work on that as much as possible. 

Jill- That is great and just have fun. It is nice when you aren't the only small dog where everyone has to keep changing jump heights for you


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Desilu is entered in his first steeplechase in a few weeks. I suspect I'm going to have the opposite problem - he'll do well with two sets of weaves but die on the two aframe courses. I'm working on the Rachel Sanders running aframe to try and improve his aframe but its looking like a LOOOONG process...


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the warning. I looked into "Gone To The Dogs". They're on the other side of town from me so would be about a 35-45 minute drive. I got a message from the woman who does private lessons (and she's just a few miles away) so I'll check them all out and if necessary, drive the 45 minutes.



hvapuppy2 said:


> Hi Jill, that's great to find a small dog only class. Are you in Royal Oak Michigan now? or in Florida? I found this place on the web, that has one on one until the dog is ready to move on. http://gonetothedogsnovi.com/AgilityTraining.html
> 
> It's probably me being paranoid, but trainers who are waiting for one other member to join the class is not necessarily a good sign. Waiting lists are so common in agility beginner classes.
> 
> The start is so important to agility, can't easily unlearn early bad habits...I know, I got 'em up the ying yang ha ha!


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Jill in Mich said:


> Thanks for the warning. I looked into "Gone To The Dogs". They're on the other side of town from me so would be about a 35-45 minute drive. I got a message from the woman who does private lessons (and she's just a few miles away) so I'll check them all out and if necessary, drive the 45 minutes.


You'll never regret starting out on the right foot ;-)

This weekend we had an awesome trial. Bella got 7/8's Qualifying scores and earned her Silver Award of Merit (25 masters standards and 50 games.)
Jake got his MAD -- again, don't ask me how, all his other runs were dismal, but to be fair he only started agility in feb 08 and started trialing in aug 08.

Bella got her silver with her steeplechase Q-- standard course time was 39 seconds. She finished in exactly 39 seconds, no more no less. (electronic timing is to the hundredth of a second). We do 2on 2 off because I can't trust her running a-frame at all


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Congrats on the MAD!!!

You guys are so lucky to still have a SCT in steeplechase. In USDAA, now, they take the three fastest dogs in the height (and of course 12s always get combined with 16s GRRRR) average their times and then to Q you have to be within 1.25% of that time. If there are one or two really fast dogs, they just blow everyone else out of the water. 

(Its a good thing Luigi got his Steeple Q for his ADCh back under the old SCT rules. He'd never get one today. The only reason Josie ever got one was because the course was terrible and all the fast or even moderately fast dogs off coursed.)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have a question for those who do venues other than AKC? From my first glance, do all dogs in USDAA have to jump 12 inches regardless of their height? I have only done AKC and would prefer to run 8 inches. For those who do, do you have bigger havs or do you just jump 12 because that is required?


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

margaretandluigi said:


> Congrats on the MAD!!!
> 
> You guys are so lucky to still have a SCT in steeplechase. In USDAA, now, they take the three fastest dogs in the height (and of course 12s always get combined with 16s GRRRR) average their times and then to Q you have to be within 1.25% of that time. If there are one or two really fast dogs, they just blow everyone else out of the water.
> 
> (Its a good thing Luigi got his Steeple Q for his ADCh back under the old SCT rules. He'd never get one today. The only reason Josie ever got one was because the course was terrible and all the fast or even moderately fast dogs off coursed.)


Yah, our AAC has a lot of good things compared to USDAA, with the lower jump heights etc. It's the only show in town so we'd be really hooped if it didn't meet so many dog's needs.  (we don't have tdaa and only a few nadac trails, no CPE or kennel club CKC (your AKC)).

They have created a new "challenge" class which, like steeple, will be a stand alone titling. (steeplechase is not part of the Atch for us.) Q's will be based on fastest dog in the category and it will lump the jump heights. The idea is to make European style courses, fast and tricky with lots of serps and such. We'll get to see how Bella stacks up to the pack  Zippy tight turning Papillions are taking over :frusty:

Speaking of Paps, I thought of getting a papillion, but Jake came along and now I will stick with Havanese and Border Collies for my agility fix.

A


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> I have a question for those who do venues other than AKC? From my first glance, do all dogs in USDAA have to jump 12 inches regardless of their height? I have only done AKC and would prefer to run 8 inches. For those who do, do you have bigger havs or do you just jump 12 because that is required?


Hi Amanda, not my place to answer, but as I understand USDAA has 8" in the performance program, the championship program has 12". The performance program has lower a-frame and gives more time on the course. http://www.usdaa.com/faq.cfm

In Canada, we offer lower jump heights/A-frame but the dogs must finish the course in the same amount of time as the regular dogs. As such most people here do not hesitate to lower the dogs jump height, if the dog is better suited to a lower height. Here we have 10" and 6", and are battling for a 4"


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

In USDAA, the lowest height is 12 in the championship program. It is for dogs that measure under 12 inches. Desilu has NO problem jumping 12 inches (he's 10.75) but USDAA is the only place he jumps 12 - every where else is 8. Same with Luigi (my JRT). As he finished masters classes for his ADCh, I moved him to performance where he could jump 8. Performance is like preferred in AKC - all dogs jump 4 inches lower than they would in championship. Plus there is a little extra time which can be quite helpful. It is really starting to gain in popularity. I started Bruce in performance because he has questionable hips and I did not want him jumping 12 inches. I think in all other venues all but the biggest Havs would jump 8 (at least ASCA, CPE and TDAA where I have experience).


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Lance took Bella to a trial Friday night. His first time at a trial ha ha. Bella was a monkey and searched for horse poop in the saw dust. My friends said they did really well all things considered.

I took Bella to the trial for Sat/Sun and she did really well. Both of us were tired from last weeks trial. We had one absolutely grand standard run and then some pretty middle of the road. I was sad when she finished a lovely gamble but because I didn't get her to the start soon enough the buzzer went as she was in the air for the final jump. :frusty:

I blamed the judge for not giving mini dogs enough time 

Question:
Margaret do they mix up running order in USDAA so that it is not always small to tall or tall to small?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dash graduated from agility this week and is on to the next class. But my DH and SIL came to graduation and I am hoping DH got bit by the agility bug (his sister did and when she went home she had me look for classes near her!) DH hates when people tell him he isn't doing it right but a few times during class he snuck off and ran Dash in short sequences. He doesn't know turns, etc but he can make up for it in legs! SHHHHH he doesn't know I filmed this  But as you can see Dash doesn't even look to me :whoo: Oh at the end I think he is trying to teach him to kiss or something! Dasher HATES kisses from strangers so it is something we are working on!


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

USDAA trials almost always run either (1) championship tall to small then performance tall to small or (2) performance small to tall then championship small to tall. Most trials seem to do the second on Saturday and the first on Sunday which really sucks because it means Luigi is the first dog on Saturday and the LAST dog on Sunday. 

In a DAM (Dog Agility Masters) Tournament (which is a three dog team), they rotate each class starting with a different height. 

I've been to the occassional CPE trial that ran 16/20/24/4/8/12 but that is usually b/c the trial secretary or chair has a 16 inch dog and wants to run first to get back to their job at the trial.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

BTW, we noticed in class a few weeks ago that Desilu was launching for jumps whenever I said "jump." And he was knocking a lot of bars in class and trials because of it. Now I'm just pointing to the jump and letting him pick his own take off point. It seems to be helping. He did not knock any bars at the TDAA trial this weekend and got 2 standard and 2 games Q's.


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

I just had two amazing master agility dog handling seminar days with the GURU Susan Garrett. She's the winningest agilist, if you don't know of her look her up. http://www.clickerdogs.com

Susan teaches the Greg Derrett method. While I think all these systems will gradually get refined, I was amazed at how well Bella responded.

Positional cues...that's the bases of the system. So the dog drives the line etc. It's a complicated system when you're just dropped into it, but soon the penny drops and the logic forms. While I believe all the agility systems will refine over the years, this one feels pretty fabulous to me. And you run the course pretty silent unless you need a change of direction from the dog's line. Bella and I are used to that, so we were able to benefit from the other info in the session.

What I was missing from doing well in the class was having done the Success with One Jump with SG. She seemed to think that would help A L O T.

Having said that, she thought Bella was, and I quote "a Great Dog!..and to keep up the good work!" (of course in practise situation Bella has fabulous weaves, she is ring savvy :0).

I have 3 more days with Susan, as she is giving a 2 day seminar on Advances in Dog training...I know what you're thinking two whole days!!?? Susan Garrett is an amazing dog trainer, I'm hoping she will help me figure out Jake, in a one day foundation handling.

Can you say broke the bank??? But I figure it's money better spent than on wasted Q's.

Angela


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yesterday, Dash and I went up to cheer on some friends competing at AKC Agility National in NC. Here are a few clips from the finals round- absolutely stunning. A lot of the 8 and 12 inchers were caught up in the discrimination. The bigger guys didn't have as much trouble. I was surprised about the age on most of these dogs as I would have thought they would be younger but there were at least 2 dogs in the final round that were over 11 years old! A lot of different handling styles yesterday- it was alot of fun and very motivating to watch. I hope Dash watch and learned too!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

That looks like so much fun! I am always so impressed with what people do with their dogs in Agility! Someday I hope to see you and Dasher in the AKC Agility Finals!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I have tears in my eyes. How crazy is that??! Great to see the Papillons do so well. That was awfully "mean" of them to put that tunnel so close to the bridge! Omg. Everyone would cheer when the dog avoided the tunnel and took the bridge. Good for them! 

Great fun. Thanks, Amanda!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy- I hope so too! He is a young boy and we have a lot of time to play together. Alicia's 2 year old poodle getting her MACH is insane and let alone it be her first performance dog- wow! She puts in a lot of hard work but that little girl has amazing drive.

Marj- it was so loud and so powerful to be there that a lot of people choked up. I really choked up with the 11 year old dogs myself. There is one of the handlers that when she comes in the ring, she hugs and kisses her dog. He is 11 years old and they have such an amazing bond. They were on world team together for several years and he still made it that far. It was great to see so many great teams there


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Susan Garrett said small dogs can really blossom at 9-10 years old...her mini dog decaff really blossomed later in life... inspite of hip dysplasia.


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Susan shared this video of impressive dog training, as the dogs are all happy.

I encourage anyone interested in dog training to sign up to her blog...she give loads of helpful information...
http://susangarrett.wordpress.com/2009/04/01/impressive-dog-training/


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Desilu finished his advanced snooker title this weekend, so it is on to masters snooker. He also had a great standard run on Saturday and now only needs one more for his AAD (advanced agility dog title). Unfortunately the tunnel of doom swallowed him up in standard on Sunday. He also had a great jumpers run on Sunday for a Q.


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

way to go! YOU GUY's ROCK!!! :whoo:


----------



## Colleen G (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, I have taken the plunge and signed Muffin up for an agility trial - TDAA in Buffalo, NY for May 16th. She is entered into Level I for Standard and Dare to Double. She is 13 months now and knows all the equipment... I just have to get her around a course. We did some fun agility runs last year, when she was just 6 months, just to see how she would handle being in a ring. I had her attention for half the time. May 16th may be an embarrassing day but we have to start somewhere and we are going out to have fun.
We are currently practicing out in the backyard on home made equipment. We practice each day for approx 15 minutes per session. Depending on how focused she is, we may do two sessions a day.

I will update after May 16th to let you know how the day went.
Colleen


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Goodluck and just remember its all about having fun. For TDAA, remember to practice a stand on the table along with sit and down. 

The secret to dare to double is to a get a few points, take the aframe, then a jump, then the aframe, then a jump, then the aframe, etc. The points double exponentially each time you do the aframe. In games 1 you should be able to easily get enough points and get out before you lose Muffin's attention. 

You'll love TDAA. The atmosphere is so relaxed. People actually cheer when other people have a good run.


----------



## jada1938 (Oct 17, 2006)

*TDAA*

Hi Colleen, and I hope you have a great time. As someone else said, it is all about having fun, both you and your dog. 13 months is young to expect alot, but it sounds as tho you are well on your way. My boy has been in TDAA only once but is working on Level three in CPE. Lots of great supportive and helpful people. I just wish I could run him myself as the trials he does go to totally depend on the person running him for me. He qualified for the Nationals and is entered in three games each of the three days. Bet he will sleep well when he comes home!!
Have fun,
Ann Sherman and Oscar (Ch. DeVita Hot N Spicy Rinman)


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

margaretandluigi said:


> You'll love TDAA. The atmosphere is so relaxed. People actually cheer when other people have a good run.


Margaret, do you mean to say that other Orgs don't cheer when someone gets a good run? AAC here is competitive imho, but we always cheer when someone gets a good run. Even when Bella got the gamble as the buzzer went the whole crowd cheered for us, I was the droopy drawers cuz she didn't get the Q.

Angela


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Unfortunately, not all venues are as supportive. (Or at least not all people within some venues.)


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

In NADAC what is the difference between "proficient" and "skilled?" I want to enter as a novice and I'm not sure what category I should enter in?

Thanks you pros!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy- Let me know what you are doing, when Dash gets old enough, I might try to enter a Nadac trial


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I will totally let you know Amanda.

I am sooo excited to FINALLY enter in a trial. My trainer really likes NADAC. Posh and I had class tonight and she was amazing, it's like everything has finally clicked and she is having a blast. I am going to enter in novice jumpers, and tunnelers, because she absolutely LOVES tunnels! No more stopping to pee  she's too fast for that now. She has been flying through the course. Really the only obstacle that "trips" her up are the weave poles, and actually she's doing much better at those too now that I giver her more room, pretending she's a "big dog."

I'm sure Dash would do awesomely. He is your b.c. rockstar!


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't run NADAC, but I believe that at the novice and advanced (or whatever the middle level is called) there is no difference in titling. One runs a lower jump height though. Once you reach Elite (the highest level) you have to pick one category or the other and the titles do differ based on which you enter. Hopefully someone who actually runs NADAC can answer better.


----------



## Colleen G (Jun 25, 2008)

TDAA sounds like it will be fun. My 2 year old Pomeranian is in AAC and CPE. In AAC we are in Advanced and CPE we are on Level II. I started training her young and she has taken off and enjoys agility -- but I don't like to push her. We were doing 3 or 4 runs in a day, but she was telling me that is too much. I am dropping her back to 2 or 3 runs per day - and only one day of competition per weekend. With Muffin, she can do everything, but her concentration is not developed yet. 
I do not have the fastest or long endurance dogs, but we have fun and it is something we can do together. I will not do anything to jeopardize there safety or health.
I will be starting Muffin in CPE trials as of June this year.
Hopefully, next year I will be able to enter one of the dogs in a National trial... just to see what it is like.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy- I love your excitement now you don't go mess up and pee in the tunnels  Isn't it weird how their little doggy brain's click. Dash had a freak out with the teeter last week not sure what happened. My agility instructor suggested that maybe he thought it was the dog walk and wasn't paying attention? But then he did the straight up weaves no problem (I have been having that pulling out second to last one issue on and off for a long time). So one thing clicked and the other unclicked!


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

We always joke that as soon as you fix one problem, something else breaks. Bascially always something to work on.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Same thing happened with us and the teeter, I'm sure she thought it was the dog walk and just raced and then, of course was taken by surprised. She wanted nothing to do with either after that, so we have slowed it done for the last month. My trainer comes to the teeter and we actually stop it from falling and ease it down. Now she is totally fine, and I think ready to go on it without help again.

Good for you and the weave poles. We are working indoors, so the pools are held upright by a weird metal stand/strip, she doesn't like the strip and so by trying to avoid it she popes out of the weavepoles and tries to "skip" them. I'm wondering if a new set of outdoor poles stuck into the ground would cure her of this?


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi folks here are some pictures from our latest outdoor trial -- click on the thumbnails to make bigger, and see Bella's cute nose coming out of the chute...tooo cute.

http://agilityq.com/blog/2009/05/02/tag-trial-april-2009/


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Do you trim Bella's "bangs" I don't see a topknot...great pictures!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice pictures. I love the action shots with Bella's hair blowing around. Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks! I sometimes topknot her hair, but in these shots it's her o natural. I do not cut her bangs or around her eyes, and as you can see she is due for some paw hair trimming lol! She does have a groomer appointment before Regional championships in 2 weeks :mullet: just some tidying, as I like to see the fur flying!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOVE the pics of Bella!!!


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Desilu earned his first master Q yesterday in snooker of all things. Now if only we can get his aframe under control. (He never even thought about toughing the yellow in standard...)


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Folks, Bella was great at the BC/ Yukon Regional Championships this weekend winning the top spot.

She ran 6 clean runs with an aggregate of 530 points, that's 100 more than her last years total.

The championships include, 2 standards, 2 gambles and 2 jumpers. In each individual run she had 4 first place and 2 second place finishes.

I don't know too much about her stats, as they will post them in the next week or so. I concentrated on running her fast and clean. 

We had one save at a dog walk tunnel discrimination. Other than that everything was grand.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow - That's great!!! And who says that foo-foo dogs can't do agility!

Desilu had a great weekend also (at least for us). He Q'd in 8 of his 11 runs and more importantly got ALL of his contacts. He had a blast in snooker - the number 6 was 2 tunnels. We did it three times. So he got a total of 9 tunnels. Lots of dogs tried it and very few made it through the close. Desilu and Luigi were two of the few.


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Kudos on the contacts! Lance is gonna make a 3/4 size A-frame for me out of doors, it's almost ready to paint now. Hopefully that can help Bella to have consistency -- when excited she likes to bound off above the yellow.

Great snooker! Your dogs _do_ love their tunnels 

I'm starting to feel the affects of the weekend. 3 mornings of 5 am wake-up calls take their toll. But then I look at her trophy and grin. This championship was at least 5 years in the making. :first:


----------



## Colleen G (Jun 25, 2008)

Congrats to Bella and yourself. Running clean for 6 runs is difficult. Bella must have been at the top of her game.

We competed in the TDAA trial in Buffalo this weekend. It was a great trial. It is really great to see some of the small dogs run. Dashounds, Maltese, and mini pinchers really attacked the course. The indoor setting was to noisy for Muffin. Being 14 months, a new location, indoors was a little to scary for her, but she had the experience of being out in the ring. Foxy, the Pomeranian Q'd on both her runs - a standard and a gambles. 

The host club was very friendly and inviting. They had a terrific lunch available. It was an experience -- and we enjoyed ourselves and would definitely go back.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Cody finished his beginner agility class tonight! We really had fun and will give the intermediate class a try this summer. I have to say, Cody is going to do a lot better at this than I am!


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Colleen, Yah indoors trials can be noisy. Good for Foxy with 2 Q's. 
The 6 clean runs at a stressful competition is rare. I wanted to throw up before each of our runs 

I know one other lady who won her division of 10" specials with her (Lifetime Achievement Award) dog Musti, they got 6 clean runs too. Musti is very consistent. Bella and I have never had a totally clean weekend, fortunately it was the Regionals weekend for our first 

Jill, Great Picture! Cody looks proud


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

This is a picture that a friend is putting together for me of Desilu...


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Margaret - what a cool photo!!! How fun to see Desilu's full jump like that.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Margaret, I love it, I love it!! What great action. Great job on the Q for little Desilu.

Congrats to you and to Bella as well for such a fab weekend, Angela! You'll have to send that photo in, to the Cdn. Hav list. It's so rewarding after a lot of hard work on both your parts. 

Jill, what a lovely boy Cody is. Isn't it exhausting, running a course again and again? I haven't done any agility in 1.5 yrs. and had only done about 5-6 classes with Ricky before he got sick, but I remember how hot, sweaty and tired I was after class! lol


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Love the Desilu action shot! what a cutie!

Here's the official photographer portrait of Bella with her loot.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok - we're still looking for the final standard Q to get out of advanced, but Desilu did get another masters jumpers Q and his first super-Q in snooker.


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Way to go Desilu!! Congrats on the super Q's

Recap on the standard??? close but no cigar... that's my saying ha ha!

Angela


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, Saturday I failed to support a jump and he went past it then back jumped. Totally my fault. On sunday he got all of his contacts nicely (which has been killing us!) but alas took the off course jump straight off the aframe instead of pulling in to the weaves where *I* was headed. Somehow I'm sure that was my fault also. 

Last weekend, just after I finished moaning to a friend that he jumps contacts, he came down on the dogwalk and planted into a perfect 2 on 2 off (which I DO NOT teach) and then proceeded to be glued there for at least 10 seconds. He was the only dog to make it through a super technical advanced standard course without any course faults only to be 5 seconds over time. ARGHHHHHH!!!!

And yet the dog that four months ago was dropping bars left and right made it through masters jumpers with a four jump serpentine (with two doubles) and no tunnels without any problems. Go figure - its always something.


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, I love agility techie stuff hee hee!

We do the 2 on 2 off and it can kill sooo much time for us...but the other option is...well, with... Bella bl**dy dangerous lol! 

I'm often comparing our course times to my friend who has a taller Papillion and does running contacts. I'm surprized that we often beat their course time...shows how she makes up the time in other places lol! 

Making her stop seems to excite her, and she then really zips out of the contact zone...but yes I've also seen the deer in the headlights won't leave the contact zone look too...ugh. :frusty:


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

*Success at last!*

This weekend seemed like it was going to be a bust. Only trial I have close to my home (10 minutes yay!!) and the dogs were running like crap. Yesterday my BC decided to herd the first jump of the gamble three times before proceeding to nail the gamble (only 4 Q's out of about 40 dogs) just to be half a second over time. Luigi never even looked at the gamble and went 0 for 4 the first part of the day.

Desilu's first run wasn't until the afternoon. As we were coming into the building from an unsuccessful potty break, he stuck his head into the karate studio (the show is at a soccer arena with a karate studio there also) and got freaked out. He never recovered and standard was a disaster. After that he nailed snooker and jumpers (even beating Luigi's time which has never happened before.) Only two more jumpers to go and he'll have his masters jumpers title.

We came home and played with the dogs some (my friend's Dal is refusing weaves at trials but nailing them every where else - how frustrating).

This morning started out with my two older dogs (Luigi and Josie) both being sick with bad diahrea. Josie at least told me she was sick before gamblers and I ended up scratching all of her runs for the day. Every time I got her out of the x-pen she looked like she was going to throw up. Luigi didn't tell me he was sick until he literally turned tail in gamblers and bolted from the ring only to explode on the first rice mat he came to. Thankfully its owner was a good sport and it was a lot easier to clean than the turf would have been!

I ended up scratching both dogs from master standard which did at least left me free to concentrate on Desilu's standard run. We had another unsucsessful potty trip and I wasn't feeling too confident. The course was nice though and he had a good run. I saw the time at the end was 60.16 and figured we were over time. (We have time issues because of his crappy - read SLOW - contacts.) My friends checked time though and he was actually under by almost 8 seconds. (It was a really long course I guess.)

So that was his final standard for his Advanced Agility Dog title. Only the second Havanese in the U.S. to earn the title. What a good boy. Not much else went right the rest of the day, but I couldn't have cared less. NO MORE RING CONFLCTS!!!!!

The sad news of the weekend is that 8 year old Luigi looked like an old dog in the ring for the first time. I'm really hoping its just that he wasn't feeling well b/c I'm no where near ready for him to retire.

But for now, I'm celebrating Hendershot's Lucy I'm Home, aka Desilu AAD.


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow, yucky and happy at the same time. Congrats Desilu on the AAD! Yow! and jumpers. 60 sec is a very long course!

We had a bug around here at winter, the bc and pomX both puking...Bella did not get the bug, strange how that can happen in a pack???

Luigi was ill, he'll prob. be back to normal tomorrow. keep their electrolytes up with bouillon soup.

Susan Garrett told me the small dogs start to peak at 7- 10 , which was a bonus considering Bella is turning seven in August. So not to worry, Luigi is just getting into peak age!!! http://susangarrettdogagility.com/

xox


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Margaret, that is great about Desilu's AAD !! What a time you had though, poor puppies.   I hope they are right as rain now... ?


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Luigi was great this weekend. Josie was still being a flake. I think that her leg is still bothering her. (Its an old injury that resurfaces now and then. I'm pulling her out of agility for a month to rest. And getting her teeth cleaned as she has one tooth that needs to come out.) 

Desilu gained a new legion of fans this weekend. He was cute but not very successful. He did get one elite jumpers Q even though he thought the extension cord to the timer was his leash and pounced on it half way through the run. What a goof ball. Otherwise his aframe continued to kill us. He did get one of the elite gambles but did not have enough opening points because he was star gazing from the top of the frame.


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Jake was good on his first steeplechase run but knocked a bar (I didn't even see it happen) - second run I knew we were in trouble as his start line started with his nose stuck to the ground - and then he popped his weaves...nerves I suppose, and third jumpers run pretty good, but went wide on one jump.

Bella was really good, but I tested her A-frame and got crap. She didn't miss the contact but did not stick the 2on 2off. So much for having a mid size a-frame at home. At Nationals I will not take a chance and be sure to baby sit the A-frame and be patient with her weaves. 

I got lost on a jumpers run with her...Jake had been stressing me out with his barking and so I was not prepped for Bella's runs. My "friend" took the liberty of banging Jake's crate, to quiet him, which bothered me and I ended up going home before Bella's last run at noon. 

Jake stays home next trial, as I'm in prep for Bella at Nats. After nats I'll give Jake some more attention.

Glad to hear Luigi was great and the Hav' was cute


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

AAC nationals? When are they? Good luck!!


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

margaretandluigi said:


> AAC nationals? When are they? Good luck!!


Nats are the end of July. I'm flying to Ottawa Ontario. I'll take Bella in the cabin. Bought a fancy celltei back pack to carry her 

oh yah the gamble we had this weekend was a 1.jump 2.jump 3.jump straight serpentine away and you could only stand in a small space. Bella went 1. all the way out to 3., bypassing 2. ha ha.

- |3. (20 feet) chute trap

2.|

- |1.

\----\
gamble line​


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

can't seem to make it a straight line, but it was a straight line serp ugh


----------



## sadiestie (Mar 15, 2009)

Do any of you know of agility training in the greater Boston area? Leeann - Missy said you might. I have two girls. My year and a half yr old is incredibly athletic and active. I think it would be great for her. My seven month old is probably still too young - and she doesn't show the keen interest in jumping and flying across things that Sadie does just for fun whenever she can.

Donna


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Donna how far are you from Hudson, MA? My trainer moved there last year and I had the hardest time finding a trainer I liked so I bit the bullet and travel 45 min to an hr to get to her. Here is her website if you are close. http://www.dogslearningcenter.com/index.php?id=50


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sadiestie said:


> Do any of you know of agility training in the greater Boston area? Leeann - Missy said you might. I have two girls. My year and a half yr old is incredibly athletic and active. I think it would be great for her. My seven month old is probably still too young - and she doesn't show the keen interest in jumping and flying across things that Sadie does just for fun whenever she can.
> 
> Donna


There is a training facility in Franklin:

http://www.masterpeacedog.com/

I have been told that it's a great facility with really nice staff. We're going to try that one with our puppy when he's a little older. (might go there for his puppy classes too)

Karen


----------



## sadiestie (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks Leeann and Karen - 

I just e-mailed Carolyn in Hudson, which is a little more convenient for me. If she has nothing, I will see what Masterpeace has. Thank you both for responding.

Donna


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Donna another thing I would suggest is just go and watch a few classes to get a feel for the trainer and place. 

I have a private lesson tomorrow with Carolyn at 5:15, if you would like to come and watch I'm sure Carolyn will not mind.


----------



## sadiestie (Mar 15, 2009)

That is so very nice of you. I don't think tomorrow works for me, but let me get back to you on that!

Donna


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, Desilu earned another Super-Q this weekend with a 37 point snooker Q. (He should have had 44 points but we just about collided while doing the number 7 and he chose the better part of valor and just got out of my way. <G> - The 7 was three straight tunnels parallel to each other and you serpentined in and out of the them - imagine a zing-zag. For some stupid reason I thought I was going to beat my little speed demon to the end of that rocket launcher. Not in this life time!! (Or the next most likely.)) Lots of handlers got greedy and ran out of time before gathering even the points needed to Q, so I was really happy with at least Qing and the Super-Q was icing on the cake. One more to go and then we don't have to worry about them any more. (I spent over 18 months chasing the last Super-Q needed for my BC's championship.)


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

That is SUPER news! you must have had a blast on that run!

Cheers! Angela and Bella :tea:

PS how do these judges come up with these runs??????


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, Desilu had a blast. His over weight and out of shape handler thought she was going to die. (Then I turned around and ran the same course with my JRT who pointed out that it was A LOT of running for an old man. But I managed not to kick him out of the last tunnel and he finished with 44 points and a Super-Q also (which he doesn't need but are still fun to get.))


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

And he had a beautiful run in masters jumpers but his idiot mother did this perfect front cross which turned me in the wrong direction and sent him off course. As soon as I did it I said "wait, I'm off course" to which the judge replied, "yes, you are." Tweet. His first masters standard was a bit of a train wreck but he did get all of his contacts, did the weaves beautifully and had a fast down on the table. We'll take the small victories where we can.


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

My last jumpers run I did the same thing...that is so annoying...(I blamed it on Jake the barking border collie) but I take it as a reminder to PAY ATTENTION at Nats. I'm getting nervous now. Bella does not seem nervous AT ALL about it ;-) We have two trials before we go at the end of the month. 

Today I started to try to proof her on the weaves poles by taking them to different places in the neighborhood. Funny how they can be perfect at home but not when they are at the park.

A


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Had a Hav' moment in a standard run. Bella stopped at a jump during a lovely simple flowing standard. Eventually we started up again...but were over sct by 1 second. Looking back I see, where she stopped the next jump was the same as the start line and she was probably hoping the run was over. "are we done mum? the treats are there on that chair..."

Tried our first CHALLENGE run, a new AAC game supposed to mimic european courses. My european world champion friend says the courses in europe are not 24 obstacles...but this one was...my oh my just to remember the course, with all the tricky stuff. 

Anyway, to Q you need to be the fastest CLEAN dog in your category or within 1.2 times the fastest dog. Great thing is, in Bella's category there were no other dogs, and they did not bump us into a different category...we ran clean in under 90 seconds...actually it was 80 seconds...it seemed like an eternity out there lol...and got the Q yippee!

I miscalculated finishing the last jump in one gamble...totally my fault...assuming she would take it...and the other gamble (see attachment)was the gamble from hell for small dogs. she went to the wrong tunnel mouth...it looks easy but the dog comes out of the first tunnel and if you are not quick to redirect they go to the other tunnel mouth, I stopped her but could not redirect.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Interesting gamble. On the challenge course, 20-21-22 would kill me, especially b/c I'd be out of breath and wanting to crash by then. But looks like. And a real challenge.


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

My pet peeve with gambles -- when there are multiple tunnels and the dog has to go to a specific mouth, that is dumb because it is not obstacle discrimination but how the handler directs, timing and luck of the draw. And how does one practise that? I don't own 2 tunnels and I suspect many agilists don't. Other obstacles can be crude replicas, but a tunnel is a tunnel.

Same with multiple jumps and only specific ones in a specific order are to be taken...I've seen a serpentine where the dog must take it going away from you and I've seen others where the dog must miss the middle jump. I also don't like it when the dog must take an obstacle on the other side of the a-frame or tunnel that they can not see, but must trust you to go in that direction and find something to take. Another irk is all the dummy obstacles and more specifically jumps to add confusion. 

And teeters into weaves... for small dogs they get sprung off the teeter and then they have to find a proper weave poll entrance...gee.

In Canada anything seems to go for gambles and so often favors the large striding dogs. They also are a disadvantage to the fast dogs when there are tight out of the blue turns.

Can you tell I'm getting stressed about the potential nationals gambles ?

A


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

I hate whent eh gamble ends with two jumps next to each other and the dog has to take the one furtherst from the handler. There's no way I'm going to convince my small dogs to out to that far jump, especially if its not the way that they are naturally headed. I love weave pole gambles as weaves are one of the things I can really teach at home without a lot of equipment. I do agree, most gambles seem to favor large dogs. But then so do most courses...


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

what you describe is similar to what they had at last year's nats. none of the dogs in bella's category got it...we were not at those nationals. http://0301.netclime.net/1_5/2cb/3a8/0e3/Gamblers 1 - G. Avery.pdf

We had one where the teeter went directly away from the gamble line and the weaves came directly back, then if you get that, you dog takes a jump and a serpentine farther out jump.

I've been trying to train that but she misses the first weave poll. In the trial she went straight off the teeter to the dummy jump ahead and then went wide in the opposite direction to the chute...impressive but not at all the gamble


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

This weekend we went to an ASCA trial. Desilu got three Elite standard Qs. His best was at 3.76 YPS. (He actually got beat by big brother Luigi who clocked in at 4.00 YPS.) Desilu had some great jumpers runs too, but somehow found an extra tunnel in each one. I can't even figure out how he saw them. He did get the elite gamble on Saturday but was over time. It was hot and he was not running at all. Today I pulled him from gambles b/c it was an aframe 20 feet away and I knew he'd miss and didn't want to set him up to fail.

The highlight of my weekend though was that Luigi (my JRT) finished his ATCh (Agility Trial Championship) giving him championships now in all four of the agility venues that we play in.


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Congratulations on the ATCH way to go! Sounds like you had a dream weekend!!!


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Pics of some of our Nationals runs.

http://www.ttlphoto.com/shop/aacnats09/bellaam/

if you place the mouse on the picture the proof picture moves away.

A


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

GREAT action shots of Bella ! Way to go, Angela.


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Tried Bella on my friend's newly refurbished a-frame and dog walk -- they put contact coat on it, a rubberized surface. Dog's love it.

Only sad thing...the A-frame was set at 5' 6" and we usually work at 5 feet high in her division...the new A-frame did not have slats, so I think she could not see the angle...on her 4th time over it, she was motoring...she slammed into it. :-( 

looking back at the frame, her fur was stuck to the rubberized surface...

as soon as she hit, I gave her a treat. she ate the cheese. I did not ask for anymore, and carried her to the tent. she needed consoling. this is one thing I've learned with Bella, not to try to brush it off like it was nothing. 

15 minutes later, I put her halfway up the a-frame ...just to show her it's ok...and she climbed and gave me a contact. She got another good treat. We went to the petstore on the way home and I took her in, she was happy as can be and got a pepperoni stick (with no pepper).

I felt so bad -- she was trying so hard.

A friend of mine who runs really awesome border collies loves watching Bella run. She said, Bella is so special because she looks like she would never do agility -- in other words she's so calm and princesslike. But then she gets out there and drives to the obstacles. This picture is from Nats 2009 ...you can't see it, but she's approaching the A-frame!


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

We tried the rubberized contacts for the first time a few months ago. Unfortunately, I think it was also the first time the club had used their newly rubberized contacts. Luigi was the first dog to run and he slammed the teeter down and all the loose rubber pellets scattered in a ring around him. His eyes got huge like he had just hit the jackpot of treats. I kept yelling leave it and trying to get him to move on the next obstacle. But overall the dogs did seem to like the new surface.

Luigi loves his aframe too. I always thought this was one of the coolest pictures of him.










Now if only I could Desilu to love the aframe...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a question for you agility folks... this isn't DIRECTLY related to agility, but I'm afraid it might have an influence on Kodi's approach to things in the future, so I want to nip it in the bud.

We were walking on the rail trail near my house two days ago, and came to an old bridge which is one of the few places where the ties have not been removed. Before I could even think about it, he jumped up to start across the ties. His feet started falling into the spaces between the ties (there is ground there... it's not open, but the spaces are probably 4-6" deep, so pretty deep for puppy legs) before I could scoop him up off the ground, he really panicked himself.

He's been doing really well on our baby agility stuff at home... walking on a wide board a little off the ground, walking and trotting through a ladder on the ground, etc. So I guess I didn't take it very seriously. I gave him a hug, told him he was fine, put him down on the far side of the bridge and moved on. We looped back home, so didn't encounter the bridge again.

Well, today, we were walking in a conservation area where there are a number of small, low bridges over wet areas along the path. There were spaces between the boards, but they weren't even wide enough for a puppy foot to fall through... I'd say not much wider than 1/4". There was no way I could talk him into walking over the bridge on his own, even coaxing him with treats. He wouldn't even take the treats when I handed them to him... a first. I finally picked him up and took him to the far end of the bridge and had him sit there for a second then asked him to come to me off the end (no more than a couple of steps away) he did that, I made a big deal of what a good boy he was, and gave him treats (which he took). I did that several times in a row at that bridge, then purposely didn't even present him to the other bridges further on, but put him down short of the end and had him go just the last few steps on his own. 

I feel really bad that he scared himself so badly on the rail road bridge. Do you think what I did today is a good way to get his confidence back up? Any other suggestions? My trainer friend just left for Montana for a week, and I feel like it's not a good idea to wait that long before addressing this in some way. He's been pretty fearless up until now, and I want to keep up that confidence!

TIA


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

One of the things that we try to do in preparation for agility is to get our dogs used to all kinds of surfaces. You just never know what they are going to encounter at a trial site. I think that you approach is right. Take small steps asking him conquer the bridge a little at a time. But at the same time, don't let him think that YOU are apprehensive about the bridge. Otherwise you simply justify his own fear. I would try to get him to ply with a toy (Desilu tugs like a fiend) and then try to get him to play with his toy on the bridge. I find with Desilu that playing overcomes fear faster than treats. But that probably depends on the dog. In any case, you want to get him to actively engage the bridge, not just run off of it, so I would try to get him to go on a very short way then back off. In the mean time, keep introducing him to other strange surfaces. 

How old is he? Part of the problem may be if he is one of the secondary fear stages. If that is the case, you definitely want to be careful as associations made during those periods can be very hard to break later.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Margaret,

He's 4 1/2 months old, and up until this happened, he has shown no fear of anything... of course, I haven't put him in situations that he couldn't handle either, but things that might spook a skittish dog, like walking on a sidewalk beside a street with heavy traffic, or introductions to water, both at the lake and at the ocean have been total non-issues. (in fact, at the ocean, I was glad he was on a leash, because he was so fearless that I was afraid he'd get caught in an undertow from the strong surf if he went too far down the beach between waves!) That was less than 2 weeks ago.

As I mentioned, we have been introducing him to baby versions of various agility challenges... a 12" board just a few inches off the ground for a dog walk, 12" boards on a mild incline to give him the idea of going up and down an A-frame, etc. He's done great with these things.

He has been over wooden bridges and cat-walks in the woods in the past with no problem at all. He goes up and down steps with no problem (though at his age, I don't let him do more than the three steps up to our porch without being on-leash so I can keep him from rushing and getting out of control) I feel really bad that I let this problem happen on the bridge. If he hadn't panicked, he could easily have walked across the top of the ties, and I guess he's taken other things so much in stride that I had no idea that this would scare him so much.

I wasn't apprehensive about the bridges... I was actually surprised when he just didn't hop right up on the bridge with me this morning. But the minute he balked, I realized what the problem was. I hadn't thought to try a toy. He loves plastic water bottles, so it's easy enough for me to carry one of those when we go for a walk. He's not a big tugger though... I try to play tug with him very gently wiggling the toy and saying "tug!", but he just drops the toy and looks at me.<g>

This afternoon I took him outside to do a little work, and he was fine heeling and doing sit and down stays in the driveway. Then, just to get him to put his feet on something strange again, I sat down on the bottom of my son's basketball hoop. (it has a big plastic base) I put a treat just out of nose-reach on the base, made sure he knew it was there, and just sat there. He really wanted the treat, but he wouldn't put his front feet up there to get it. (has NO trouble putting his front feet up on trash baskets to get used kleenex in the house however!<g>) I finally lifted him into my lap, leaving the treat where he had to take a step OFF my lap to get it. That, he finally was willing to do, and I didn't push it beyond that.

Then he started doing the weirdest thing, and I'm guessing this was stress related, since he was also intermittently chasing his tail... He started madly biting the grass. I couldn't distract him or get him to stop. I walked into the paddock where we have the agility stuff set up, because usually he stays right with me. He did come running after me when he saw I was moving away from him, and once we got there, he did run through his tunnel (which he loves) once. But then he started madly biting the grass again, and I couldn't get his attention back. So at that point, I walked back to the house... again, he came dashing after me, and we went inside. In the kitchen, I had him do a few more sits and downs, just so we could end on a positive note.

I was thinking that because this problem isn't DIRECTLY related to any agility equipment, I should just keep him away from the agility equipment, (I'm thinking maybe even the tunnel) until he settles down and is not so anxious. I don't want him to associate this anxious state of mind with the agility equipment. Do you agree? Or do you think it's better to try to coax him through it?

BTW, I'm pretty sure _I_ am not projecting any anxiety toward him... I've trained horses all my life, although this is my first dog. Horses pick up on anxiety or fear in their rider or handler extremely quickly. I've learned to control that and think though problems pretty rationally. I just don't know dog brains the way I know horse brains!


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

I think 4 1/2 months might one of the fear stages and sometimes they get a little "weird". If he likes bottle, try one of the tug toys that has a scrunched bottle in it. If you can get him patterned on to a toy, agility will be a lot easier to train. Sounds like you are doing all the right things. Just keep working with him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, Margaret, we have one of those bottle-cover toys, and he does like that. I think it's going to rain tomorrow, so it will probably be an indoor day. Maybe by the weekend, he'll be looking forward to being outside enough that it will overcome some of his anxiety! (that reminds me... I'd better go bring the tunnel in!)


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

fear stages good site
http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/DevelopmentalStages.html

and yah, don't worry about the formal agility training right now, playing tug and learning the basic stuff will help you to show him the agility ground work like contacts and start line stays...

Margaret? does Desilu tug?


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

margaretandluigi said:


> We tried the rubberized contacts for the first time a few months ago. Unfortunately, I think it was also the first time the club had used their newly rubberized contacts. Luigi was the first dog to run and he slammed the teeter down and all the loose rubber pellets scattered in a ring around him. His eyes got huge like he had just hit the jackpot of treats. I kept yelling leave it and trying to get him to move on the next obstacle. But overall the dogs did seem to like the new surface.
> 
> Luigi loves his aframe too. I always thought this was one of the coolest pictures of him.
> 
> ...


well with that high A-frame who could blame him 

LOVE THAT PHOTO! what a CUTE Y PIE


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

hvapuppy2 said:


> fear stages good site
> http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/DevelopmentalStages.html
> 
> and yah, don't worry about the formal agility training right now, playing tug and learning the basic stuff will help you to show him the agility ground work like contacts and start line stays...


Thanks, I'll check it out.

And we're not worrying about anything formal at this point. We actually decided to start introducing some of the agility stuff as a fun break from obedience stuff because he learns So fast, we didn't want him to get bored... We're just introducing him to the concepts and making sure to keep it F-U-N!!! That's why I was upset about this stupid RR bridge thing... it was the first time I've ever seen him really frightened by anything, and I was even more surprised to see how it carried over to the little low bridges in the woods today.(where there was really NO danger of him putting a foot wrong) I want to get him over this in the best way possible, and then hope something like that doesn't happen again!

We're definitely spending most of our "work" time on basic obedience stuff, because I know that will help in everything else.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

> well with that high A-frame who could blame him


Actually that aframe was at CPE where it is only 5'3". He runs a 5'6" aframe all the time in USDAA. He actually used to run the 6'3" aframe if I wasn't paying attention in practice.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

And yes Desilu tugs like a maniac. Problem is that he will occssionally pick up his leash before we are done with the run. We're working on that. His breeder was surprised that I picked a dog based on play drive.


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

krandall said:


> Thanks, I'll check it out.
> 
> A That's why I was upset about this stupid RR bridge thing... it was the first time I've ever seen him really frightened by anything, and I was even more surprised to see how it carried over to the little low bridges in the woods today.(where there was really NO danger of him putting a foot wrong) I want to get him over this in the best way possible, and then hope something like that doesn't happen again!


The people who train seeing eye dogs are careful the puppies are not exposed to anything during the fear stages that may get imprinted. So if a pup comes along a grate or escalator the foster parent is supposed to avoid those things. I would just avoid those bridge things for the next while. Fortunately there are no bridges like that in agility 

To ease your fears though...Bella was a pup with my husband at the boat dock and she misjudged the space between the gangway ramp and the dock, and fell in the water. She was wearing her life jacket so he was able to quickly scoop her out of the water. We did not repeat the trip for a while after and she seemed to have forgotten.

Hav's are smart dogs and they don't forget the little things...but they can overcome them


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

hvapuppy2 said:


> The people who train seeing eye dogs are careful the puppies are not exposed to anything during the fear stages that may get imprinted. So if a pup comes along a grate or escalator the foster parent is supposed to avoid those things. I would just avoid those bridge things for the next while. Fortunately there are no bridges like that in agility
> 
> To ease your fears though...Bella was a pup with my husband at the boat dock and she misjudged the space between the gangway ramp and the dock, and fell in the water. She was wearing her life jacket so he was able to quickly scoop her out of the water. We did not repeat the trip for a while after and she seemed to have forgotten.
> 
> Hav's are smart dogs and they don't forget the little things...but they can overcome them


Thanks, that makes me feel better.

According to the chart on the site you sent me too, he's too old for one fear stage, and too young for the other, but I know that kids vary greatly in terms of when they hit various developmental stages, and maybe he's either early or late.

I did notice that today when we were out walking, he shied away from the airbrakes on a big truck going by. If it were the first time, it wouldn't have surprised me, but he's been out on the same road many times now, and has heard the same thing without batting an eye. THAT certainly can't have anything to do with the bridge, so maybe it is a sign that he's entering a fear stage. He just sort of bounced off my leg, recovered quickly and went on without any problem, so I'm not so concerned about that one.

I have no intention of letting him try to walk across the RR bridge again for a while, but do you think I should avoid it completely (which cuts off a lot of our walking trails) or would it be OK to just matter-of-factly pick him up and carry him across? Same question about all the little bridges in other places in the woods. I hate to avoid the woods completely... he really enjoys the trails for the most part, and so do I. The options in most of these places are

1. Try to work the bridges in a positive manner, a little at a time
2. Ignore the issue and pick him up and carry him in those places
3. Let him go around the bridges. In some places, there are just little streams, so it just means that I have a bigger job cleaning him up when we get home.<g> In other places, it can be sticky, oozy mud beside the bridges, and I don't want him to get MORE scared by feeling like he's getting mired down in it.

What would you do?


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

I would set up a similar kind of setting at home...with planks on the ground. 

Not ask him to walk on them but throw toys over them so he incidentally touches them and so on. This is a place to use the clicker. 

Click treat training first

Then when he touches the board click and treat...and gradually build up his joy for those boards and his trust in his footing. This is really a case of him not trusting the placement of his own feet.

And then little bits, introducing to the easy bridges. -- with clicker and treats.

If you carry him over the bridge you will be agreeing with him that it is not safe. I have a friend who's dog had the knee surgery and of course was picked up to go down stairs...well after the knees were healed he still wanted to be picked up


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

hvapuppy2 said:


> I would set up a similar kind of setting at home...with planks on the ground.
> 
> Not ask him to walk on them but throw toys over them so he incidentally touches them and so on. This is a place to use the clicker.


OK, that's easy to set up.



hvapuppy2 said:


> Then when he touches the board click and treat...and gradually build up his joy for those boards and his trust in his footing. This is really a case of him not trusting the placement of his own feet.


That makes sense. He had been doing well trotting through the ladder at home, which was an exercise I read about to help them to learn to handle their feet. I haven't done it since the bridge incident, because I didn't want to run into a problem with that, without checking in with someone who knew more first.



hvapuppy2 said:


> I would set up a similar kind of setting at home...with planks on the ground.
> 
> Not ask him to walk on them but throw toys over them so he incidentally touches them and so on. This is a place to use the clicker.


OK, that's easy to set up.



hvapuppy2 said:


> And then little bits, introducing to the easy bridges. -- with clicker and treats.
> 
> If you carry him over the bridge you will be agreeing with him that it is not safe. I have a friend who's dog had the knee surgery and of course was picked up to go down stairs...well after the knees were healed he still wanted to be picked up


THAT's exactly what I as afraid of encouraging. I'll avoid the bridges until we've worked it out at home, then introduce the little woods bridges.

I have a friend with a German Shepherd that Kodi is very attached to, and he is very nonchalant about the bridges. Would it help to have him along for encouragement when we re-introduce him to the bridges? (I know we often do that with young horses!)


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

krandall said:


> I have a friend with a German Shepherd that Kodi is very attached to, and he is very nonchalant about the bridges. Would it help to have him along for encouragement when we re-introduce him to the bridges? (I know we often do that with young horses!)


You would probably know best, considering the circumstances. But Hav's can get dependent on having others to give them confidence

For agility it would be ideal if you and he overcome the bridge together 

You and high value treats, ie steak - real meat.

For agility we want to build up our value and team work.

Angela


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

OK, that makes sense. That's why I asked. I've had 30+ years of training horse, and I know horse brains... but this is my first dog. They're brains are pretty different, and training is different too, since you (for the most part) have physical contact with the horse while you are training them.


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

krandall said:


> OK, that makes sense. That's why I asked. I've had 30+ years of training horse, and I know horse brains... but this is my first dog. They're brains are pretty different, and training is different too, since you (for the most part) have physical contact with the horse while you are training them.


Yah, with agility we try to really build value in playing with us.

did you do jumping with your horse?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, mostly jumpers and dressage, but also some hunters and (in my younger days) I evented. My current show horse (who I can't ride due to back problems, but I am still hoping...) is a jumper.


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

krandall said:


> Yes, mostly jumpers and dressage, but also some hunters and (in my younger days) I evented. My current show horse (who I can't ride due to back problems, but I am still hoping...) is a jumper.


cool. my niece is a professional horse jumper.

I'm sure your jumpers experience will help your agility. Dogs need to be taught how to jump properly and a good video/book is by Susan Salo who SG recommends http://www.clickerdogs.com/store_item_full_page.php?id=susan_salo_jumping

I use some of the information from this book
http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=177&ParentCat=171


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

But I should add, the pups do not jump at the age of your pooch


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

hvapuppy2 said:


> cool. my niece is a professional horse jumper.
> 
> I'm sure your jumpers experience will help your agility. Dogs need to be taught how to jump properly and a good video/book is by Susan Salo who SG recommends http://www.clickerdogs.com/store_item_full_page.php?id=susan_salo_jumping
> 
> ...


Thanks! There are so many books and training videos out there, it's hard to choose which are the good ones. I did pick up one begining agility book that I like so far. My trainer looked at it and she though it was good too. One thing I liked was there were a LOT of pre-agility activities to do with your puppy so that they handle various aspects better by the time they are actually doing agility courses. (like walking though ladders to learn to handle their feet, and teaching "two off two on" on a low step or board to help with contact when the time comes. She's also got all kinds of table exercises to encourse the dogs to think the table is fun, make them accurate, but still alert and ready to run when you release them. It's these pre-agility exercises that we've been concentrating on. (along with our basic obedience work, of course!)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

hvapuppy2 said:


> But I should add, the pups do not jump at the age of your pooch


Yes, I know that. (it's bad to start horses jumping too soon too) His "jumps" are simply poles on the ground for now.


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Ground agility work for puppies.

Here's a list of tricks Susan made -- using the shaping method of training. when a dog learns how to be shaped at a young age all training is much easier, having said that, even my veteran rescue dog learned how to be shaped quickly. SG uses it's your choice to teach all these tricks.





http://susangarrett.wordpress.com/2009/02/25/idea-list-for-shaping/


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

krandall said:


> Yes, I know that. (it's bad to start horses jumping too soon too) His "jumps" are simply poles on the ground for now.


I don't think you even need to do that yet. From what I understand poles on the ground is not the way to start teaching puppies agility. I went to a seminar with Kim Collins and they introduce lower jumps when the dog is age appropriate.

What do you think Margaret??

this is funny!









A


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Those are hysterical! ... but you guys didn't tell me I needed to have my cat work as personal trainer if I wanted Kodi to be an agility dog!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Angela, those videos are a hoot!! LOL


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

I usually start my puppies just running through stanchions without any bars so that they can learn handling. Once they are full grown, I teach them to actually jump. No point in developing sloppy jumping then having to fix it later.

Report for the weekend: 

Josie was great. Five runs five Q's. 

Luigi Q'd in 3 of 5 runs. NQ in gamblers was my fault. NQ in relay was, well, not our fault. 

Desilu Q'd 4 of his 5 runs including his first Q's in master gamblers and masters relay. He had a great run in snooker and a shaky run in jumpers (the double was set backwards!) but still a Q to finish his masters jumpers title. He's the first Havanese in USDAA to earn a masters title of any sort. Alas, standard was clean but 7 seconds over time. Contacts are still killing us! 

Today was starters and advanced so we went to help with scoring and to scope out next year's competition.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations to Josie, Luigi AND Desilu! Sounds like you had a great weekend?:first:


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

margaretandluigi said:


> I usually start my puppies just running through stanchions without any bars so that they can learn handling. Once they are full grown, I teach them to actually jump. No point in developing sloppy jumping then having to fix it later.
> 
> Report for the weekend:
> 
> ...


S U P E R SWEET!

Congrats on the FIRST HAV in USDAA to earn a Master's title...many more to come I'm sure!!!! YEAH!

This is a VERY big accomplishment. We should all be very proud of you and Desilu!


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

or trial recap, warning: much less exciting than Desilu's news.

Bella had a good trial...the standard runs were...argh hard. She got 2 outta 4.
I can't even remember what happened, it's a blur. oh yah, one she wanted to leave the ring, thought the run was over, and so we lost time. the other one I did a crappy wrap and she back jumped...the course was all wraps.

But I bet my handler error was the best -- the gamble was SOOO stupid. The mini gamble line was before the gamble line and I got the two confused. So I stood at the mini to send her to the number one of the gamble. Of course she took the wrong obstacle because the jump was past the tunnel and the A-frame ... when I realized what I had done, I ran up to the proper line, cursed under my breath, and sent her. 

She did it beautifully but the buzzer rang.

She had the points in the opening to boot... :violin:

After back at my tent I laughed thinking how stupid this game can be. I wasn't the only one to make the mistake either, so makes it funny. Fella's were teasing me, that I was trying to show off that I could send Bella from 30 feet away. Now if only she read my shoulders better, it could of been done! LOL!


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

VIDEOS PLEASE!!!!!!!! I WANT TO SEE. AUNTIE SARAH WANTS TO SEE!!!! I havent seen anything from Amanda recently with Dash, so I have to get it from somewhere!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sarah- I have been a slacker with videos and updates but life has just been crazy. But this weekend Dash got two legs of his jumper's title for his first trial so I was pretty happy with our team  I started a Dasher's first trial thread!<BG> I lost my pink camera so I need to get a new one... ugh! But the photographer told me he got some pics of us and a friend video taped but it was an old school camcorder so not sure I will get it on here.

Here is the last video I took of Dasher's practice in July.

P.S. You know if I was close enough I would steal Bugsy too!!! He would be a great agility dog. Toy motivated, people motivated and pleasing!!!


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

margaretandluigi said:


> I usually start my puppies just running through stanchions without any bars so that they can learn handling. Once they are full grown, I teach them to actually jump. No point in developing sloppy jumping then having to fix it later.
> 
> Report for the weekend:
> 
> Desilu Q'd 4 of his 5 runs including his first Q's in master gamblers and masters relay. He had a great run in snooker and a shaky run in jumpers (the double was set backwards!) but still a Q to finish his masters jumpers title. He's the first Havanese in USDAA to earn a masters title of any sort.


:cheer2:

I Had to add, for those that don't know, this is a big accomplishment because of how many master q's you need to title, the jump height Desilu jumps at, and the tight course times and the complexity of the courses. USDAA ( like Bella in AAC) is much more difficult than AKC. The courses have more obstacles and handling challenges. I know this sounds snobby but it's true.

Getting just one master's gamble is like GOLD. The years of training that goes into getting a companion breed dog to do sends that are 18-20 feet away is hard to explain. Not only is the dog working away but having to discriminate between obstacles with mom sometimes having to stand at strange angles to the sequence (judges can be cruel :evil

When Bella did well at Nats I was pleased when someone posted to our Canadian forum that it is a quite an accomplishment to win in competitions in our league because we compete against all breeds and mixes, and some people breed specifically for agility, dogs like border jacks all for speed speed speed. So not only do you have to be good and fast, you have to be faster than all the other concoction of breeds.

For those of you Hav lovers interested in agility check out USDAA it is amazing just to watch the caliber of the dogs, and the amazing versatility in their training.

Desliu is lucky his mom has agility experience, (poor Bella learning with total newbie.)

Again I must say, KUDOS to you guys!!!


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Here is the last video I took of Dasher's practice in July.
> YouTube - AgileJuly


Hi Amanda, great video thanks for sharing. I love your Dasher!

To share with you the same advice I was given when I shared a practise video with my friend who is a world champion.

He said I didn't play enough with my dog. I didn't seem happy or that the game was fun.

So I suggest Dash needs a little more revving up before you go into a sequence.

At point 1:01 you start out with him lack luster. He's fast but he can be faster!!! you've probably heard them say, "try not to practice the behavior we don't want to see." We all do this though  ...so by saying this I'm simply trying to remind myself.

My runs with Bella often start slow in competition and then build up, at home she's much faster...she stresses in comp.

Toy motivation needs to be trained for some dogs. The tug-it (with cheese stuffed inside works, I use it and would recommend the stronger version because the training version can get the hav teeth caught in the bigger holes.)

I love the running contact! wow! wish I had that  . . . next Hav' ...

At Nationals, I soaked Bella before her last jumpers run...other wise I would have had slow dog...ha ha! you do what you gotta do! (she placed second so it paid off lol  )

A


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Angela- Thanks, I do need to be better with using toys for sure. I have only had him out one weekend but he is opposite, way faster in competition than at class. I think maybe he feels the energy of other dogs. Dash has done so much better since we moved to an evening class. I think the daytime was just too hot and humid for him this summer. Also do you do hour long classes? Someone told me I might consider switching Dash to half hour privates? My thought is I don't know enough yet to do privates. The running contacts just switched this summer as I was doing 20/20. He still hesitates sometimes without a go.

Congrats on Desilu (such a cute name too!) Sorry I was going backwards... I am far behind on this thread!
I know there isn't much USDAA around me- I think there is some in ATL but is that one where you have to jump min 12 inches? Dash is a smaller Neezer so I want to stick to 8 inches or under.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes - Desilu jumps 12 inches in USDAA. (He's 10.5 at the whithers.) It has never been a problem. (He can easily jump 16 inches. Although he does balk at 20. - Luigi in his younger years had no problem taking on 20 inch jumps and even cleared a 22 inch triple spread jump one night. That scared me... (He's only about 10.75 inches)). 

You do have the option of running performance in USDAA (like preferred in AKC) where he would only jump 8.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks Margaret. It is something I may look at doing. Unfortunately where I am almost all agility trials are 2-3 hours drive at least. So it may be something to try in the future


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

I have two trials a year that are 10 minutes from my house. There are about 20 AKC trials a year at the same place, but alas, we don't do AKC, so I travel most weekends. I have a friend who opened a great building about 2 hours from my house so I practically live out there. (She has about 18 trials a year that I go to and we've worked out a deal where I do her scores in exchange for free entries, so I figure it off-sets the cost of gas. <VBG> Another friend lives about 40 minutes away so I stay there and save on hotels.) Otherwise I travel anywhere from 2 to 5 hours for trials. USDAA is my main venue, so I travel further for those. I'm hoping Desilu can become the first ADCH Havanese (I want to put HAV ADCH on my license plate. <G>)


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

margaretandluigi said:


> (She has about 18 trials a year that I go to and we've worked out a deal where I do her scores in exchange for free entries, so I figure it off-sets the cost of gas. <VBG> Another friend lives about 40 minutes away so I stay there and save on hotels.)


That is smart and lucky. I have to travel to the mainland to trial in the winter, because I don't like Bella running on hogfuel (wood chips) or deep sand :-( anymore.

So that means, taking a 1.5 hour ferry 2.5 hours driving to my mom's, plus waiting in the ferry traffic line up. I stay at my moms and then the trial is 30- 45 minutes away.

Yes, trialing is a sacrifice. Then if I put both dogs in -- it's over 200 for the weekend just in trial fees. I think the fees are getting ridiculous.

But it's an addiction lol!

A


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm routinely writing checks for $300 or more (I enter three dogs). I've started picking and choosing which dogs run what classes instead of entering them in everything. Hard for me also to run so much. (Saturday was a tiny trial with only 91 runs scheduled. Fifteen of those were mine.) But you're right, its an addiction.


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

One of Bella's masters standards this weekend. Many dogs went into the first tunnel mouth after the dog walk, or the tunnel instead of the A-frame near the end.

I love the part from the teeter to the chute, she goes so fast the camera can't keep up lol, and she was driving unexpectedly to the tire jump not shown so I had to call her to me.

Since we Q'd I thought it was a nice course lol!


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Angela- I have only had him out one weekend but he is opposite, way faster in competition than at class. I think maybe he feels the energy of other dogs. Dash has done so much better since we moved to an evening class. I think the daytime was just too hot and humid for him this summer.


Hav's definitely prefer to play in the evening.



ama0722 said:


> Also do you do hour long classes? Someone told me I might consider switching Dash to half hour privates?


Until Bella was at the current level we had evening classes that were 40 - 50 minutes long. I found she was good till the last 10 minutes perhaps...depending on the pace of the class. We don't go to class now, but I use friends equipment or set up jumps in parks to do a bit of practise, otherwise we just practice in the yard.



ama0722 said:


> My thought is I don't know enough yet to do privates.


Privates are kinda weird, I would recommend them if you had certain issues you wanted to work out and needed a second set of eyes.



ama0722 said:


> The running contacts just switched this summer as I was doing 20/20. He still hesitates sometimes without a go.


I think a hesitation is ok -- it may suggest he is still thinking of going into the contact area rather than just jumping on past it. If using a go works then remember that lol!

If you think the class is too long, then bring your crate and let him rest between exercises. The crate can also help him to be prepared to be crated at a trial. The covered crate is wonderful at trials because sometimes there is a long delay between runs and dogs _need_ to sleep.

A


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Weekend brags:

Desilu Q'd in master gamblers and relay on Saturday. We eeked out a 37 point Q in snooker on Sunday (even though his handler did a beautiful front cross and spun him right into the wrong entry of the No. 6 tunnel <G>). So happy I threw in that fourth red. We got really close to a standard on Saturday (three jumps to go) but he was so excited when I told him "yes" on the aframe that he bounced over the wrong jump. Sunday's standard was just a mess. He actually got the masters gamble on Sunday also but we were one point short in the opening. I should have stuck with my instincts but I didn't. Oh well. At least he's getting the gamblers...

The highlight of the weekend though was that he Q'd and took first in the 12inch Grand Prix class. It was a TOUGH course with only 10 Q out of 43 dogs competing.

I met a gal there with a corgi in the 12 inch class. Felt bad for her. She needs 5 standards and a superQ for her ADCH. I'm a little fearful that could be me in a year...


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

wow! great weekend.

sorry about the opening points in the gamble, I've got that t-shirt. I thought of starting a Q list for bella of the one's she got, but I screwed up...(we've got about 10 gambles without the points in the opening)....the big dogs have it waaay easier, it's not an issue with the collie, so they should have different points required for the different sizes...imho.

and yes, getting the gambles is very important! lol!


Congrats on the grand prix 12 inch win! I sure hope you start video taping these runs...they should be on record!


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

here's a fast hav' in europe, she has to jump pretty high too .


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

I have to agree with you on the opening points. Seems silly that we (small dogs) get extra time to do the gamble but not the opening. Either give me an extra second or two (Desilu was in the middle of the chute at the whistle so there went 3 points we needed) or require a point or two less. But it will never happen. USDAA barely acknowledges that small dogs exist. (But I love its anyhow.) There were actually 8 dogs in the 12 inch snooker class Sunday. I've NEVER seen that many 12 inch dogs at a local trial.

But to destroy my own point - Luigi (JRT jumping 8 inches) actually got 1 point more than Josie (BC jumping 16 inches). Of course, Josie also missed the aframe contact in the gamble by at least a foot. I can't even remember the last time she missed an aframe like that... <G>


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

yah, on occassion a small dog will get more points than a big dog, but a big dog rarely does not make the 28 points...I think to make it equal, they should add points required for the big dogs...it's an important aspect of the game to be "stressed" in the opening before you start the gamble.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree with you totally. I'm always critical at the DAM tournament b/c little dogs are expected to compete directly against big dogs in Standard and Jumpers. The justification is that sections of the course will favor big dogs and other sections will favor small dogs. Hmmm, then why are the times NOT (I meant) all about the same? I don't care how well Desilu or Luigi run. They can't match the speed of a border collie.


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

margaretandluigi said:


> I agree with you totally. I'm always critical at the DAM tournament b/c little dogs are expected to compete directly against big dogs in Standard and Jumpers. The justification is that sections of the course will favor big dogs and other sections will favor small dogs. Hmmm, then why are the times all about the same? I don't care how well Desilu or Luigi run. They can't match the speed of a border collie.


You are a gal after my own heart. :angel:


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

We had a great class last night. Desilu did at least 10 dogwalks fast and ground to ground without me yelling stop, wait, easy, touch, whatever. We're off this weekend (I'm judging) so we'll see if he can do it at the trial next weekeend...


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

margaretandluigi said:


> We had a great class last night. Desilu did at least 10 dogwalks fast and ground to ground without me yelling stop, wait, easy, touch, whatever. We're off this weekend (I'm judging) so we'll see if he can do it at the trial next weekeend...


yippie!


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, Desilu is definitely turning out to be my gamble dog. He got both masters gambles this weekend. And neither was a gimmy. Saturday's required the dog to take a jump, send out to a tunnel on the other side of the dog walk, then layer the first jump while taking two additional jump away from the handler. Not a lot of dogs got that one. Sunday's was a tunnel under the dogwalk. With the handler layering the dogwalk, they then had to go out to the chute, then over a jump towards the handler then over a jump away from the handler. This one was a little easier, but still not a gimmy and I doubt half of the dogs entered got it.

We also picked up another masters relay Q. His grand prix run was beautiful with just a minor sneak to (an off cousre) tunnel. Jumpers today was like running on the edge of a cliff. He usually trots in jumpers b/c its the last run of the weekend. Today he was running like his tail was on fire. I ended up layering huge sections of the course which put me on the wrong side for the finish and he ran past the last jump. But it was really fun to see him running that late in a trial.

Alas, no standards. Yesterday he knocked a bar and today he there was no way he was downing on the table. First he refused it altogether and then he kept popping out of the down. Considering that Luigi got on the table and his nose immediately glued itself to the stop that Desilu was in horror of, I'm thinking that there was something on the table. But no excuses, down means down and I don't care was icky crap might be there. <G>


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations, Margaret! I love hearing about your guys' triumphs!


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Great news Margaret and Desilu, I too love hearing the details  I would love to see that jumpers run  -- missing the last jump bummer, getting both gambles whoo hoo! 

sorry corrected the name


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Desilu earned his master gamblers title this weekend. His DAM (Dog Agility Masters) team also Q'd despite the fact that all three of our dogs were eliminated for off courses in jumpers. No one was more surprised than us! Still no standards. Saturday he turned into a foo-foo dog and refused to down on the cold, wet, muddy table. He also wasn't happy about running in two inch thick mud. Today he missed his weave pole entry and then tackled the leash runner who was playing with his leash. Maybe next year we can get a standard leg...


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

margaretandluigi said:


> Desilu earned his master gamblers title this weekend. His DAM (Dog Agility Masters) team also Q'd despite the fact that all three of our dogs were eliminated for off courses in jumpers. No one was more surprised than us! Still no standards. Saturday he turned into a foo-foo dog and refused to down on the cold, wet, muddy table. He also wasn't happy about running in two inch thick mud. Today he missed his weave pole entry and then tackled the leash runner who was playing with his leash. Maybe next year we can get a standard leg...


CONGRATULATIONS! THAT IS AWESOME!!!!

is table mandatory in master's standard? here it is optional thank heavens.

I find the footing really affects the times for my little ones. That is another reason why we don't trial much...the trials around here are either deep SAND or hogfuel (thick woodchips). It was in the wood chips that Bella tweaked her knee.

We'll be going to the mainland for our next trial...indoor packed dirt. I was late sending in my premium ...so they graciously added Bella in two steeplechase runs. There will be 1400 runs that weekend, and we get two :-(

I will also be going to watch the Canadian Havanese Specialty...the main reason for the trip heh heh, pretty Havanese. ( I'll hide bella and her mats  )

BIG Congratulations again. We're all VERY PROUD of your boy!


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

The table is mandatory. Until last weekend he's never had a problem on it. I'm convinced that last weekend there was something on it. And Saturday I know its b/c it was wet and cold. Sunday the sun was out and it had warmed up and he downed immediately. (Off course, he missed his weave pole entry before that table.)

WOW - that's a lot of runs!


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

margaretandluigi said:


> The table is mandatory. Until last weekend he's never had a problem on it. I'm convinced that last weekend there was something on it. And Saturday I know its b/c it was wet and cold. Sunday the sun was out and it had warmed up and he downed immediately. (Off course, he missed his weave pole entry before that table.)
> 
> WOW - that's a lot of runs!


Mandatory table, that's at drag, many dogs prefer the standard runs without the table...it's faster and it flows better.

Bella hates the table...to this day. I should add, she was good on her very first table down in starters and then would refuse, she'd just sit there and ignore me. If master's had mandatory table we would probably still be there !

Jake has no problem with it, bc's down when herding so it is something expected in the breed.

Yah the trials on the mainland are huge. It's big business in these parts.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Desilu Q'd 7 of his 8 runs this weekend at the CPE trial including 2 of those elusive standard legs. (Only 4 more to go!!) His only NQ was in a tranditional jackpot on Saturday that included the aframe. He looked at me 20 feet away and said "oh, you can't make me do this from way over there!" and took a flying leap from at least a foot above the yellow. 

We went out in Snooker and got 3 sevens in the opening. (It was six weaves and a jump combination on the far side of the ring. We had to race around the outside of the course from the first red then weasle through after the last 7 to the number 2 - thankfully a tunnel. He almost made the close but missed the last weave pole entry which was at a weird angle. Since no one in CPE tries to get the big points, we really had the croud on our side. I figure I eventually have to teach him to really play snooker so that we can try to get our Super-Qs.)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay Desilu!!!:cheer2:


----------



## ninab (Oct 26, 2008)

Cody and I finished our second NADAC trial today. Got our second Q in jumpers and first in Standard. Finally got the hang of the weave poles (at least for today). Still have a problem with the A-frame, especially if it is the first obstacle and a nice tunnel is available instead.
We are going to our first CPE next weekend.
Nina and Cody


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay, Cody! :cheer2:

Congratulations to both of you!!!


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

ninab said:


> Cody and I finished our second NADAC trial today. Got our second Q in jumpers and first in Standard. Finally got the hang of the weave poles (at least for today). Still have a problem with the A-frame, especially if it is the first obstacle and a nice tunnel is available instead.
> We are going to our first CPE next weekend.
> Nina and Cody


Congrats! would love to see videos!!!


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Congrats on the Q's. You'll love CPE.


----------



## ninab (Oct 26, 2008)

We have a couple of videos on You Tube if anyone needs a laugh for the day. Search Nina and Cody, we have first run, fun match and Baldwin. None were perfect but we were having fun.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Desilu earned his RS-E (Elite standard) title yesterday as the ASCA trial. He also got an elite jumpers and would have gotten the elite gamble except that he volunteered a couple of tunnels on the way to the gamble and was over time. (All three of my dogs completed the gamble with ease and once again I was surprised at how few dogs got it. It was a relative easy gamble (jump, 6 weaves, chute, jump). I can't believe how amny people do not teach independent weaves.)

Josie (my BC) also earned her ATCH (Agility Trial Champion) at the show. 

And probably the biggest victory of the day was the Bruce actually stayed in the ring and completed an entire novice jumpers run. (He got spooked a while back and started running out the ring. We started doing rally to try to build ring confidence and maybe it has helped.)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sounds like a fantastic day!

Kodi and I attended an "Introduction to Rally" clinic on Friday night, and for a total novice and a puppy, I think we did OK. At least we were invited to come to do the weekly run-thoughs that they offer. I don't think we're really quite ready for that, though. In the clinic, the trainer was helping us if we didn't get something, and there were only 6 dogs there. I've heard that they often have 50 or more runs on their practice nights, and I just don't think he's up to that level of distraction yet. Instead, we're going to do a 6 week "Introduction to Competition Obedience" course. At the end of that I'll decide whether I think he can handle the run-throughs.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Desilu was 8 for 8 this weekend. Only 1 more standard to go for his CPE championship...


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

margaretandluigi said:


> Desilu earned his RS-E (Elite standard) title yesterday as the ASCA trial. He also got an elite jumpers and would have gotten the elite gamble except that he volunteered a couple of tunnels on the way to the gamble and was over time. (All three of my dogs completed the gamble with ease and once again I was surprised at how few dogs got it. It was a relative easy gamble (jump, 6 weaves, chute, jump). I can't believe how amny people do not teach independent weaves.)
> 
> Josie (my BC) also earned her ATCH (Agility Trial Champion) at the show.
> 
> And probably the biggest victory of the day was the Bruce actually stayed in the ring and completed an entire novice jumpers run. (He got spooked a while back and started running out the ring. We started doing rally to try to build ring confidence and maybe it has helped.)


Congratulations to Josie on the ATCH, I'm sorry i've not kept up with the forum.

I think it's a combination that I'm burnt out of agility. We had quite the intense summer 

I just received Bella's master steeplechase title, certificate. (That's ten steeplechase Q's here.)

I don't put her in many steeples because she doesn't do a running contact and I tend to get slack about them when running steeple. I was surprized that she got 2/2 steeplechase q's at our last trial (halloween) as she rarely will Q a course with two 12 sets of weaves...and I had a slight call off.

We only did the two runs (as I got my entry in late and the hosts were generous to offer them)...so it was worth the trip to the mainland. 

Sounds like Desilu is really loving agility


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh happy days!!! Desilu finally got his first masters standard leg. And it was the last run of the day. When I called him in the xpen, he pickedbup his head and said "take someone else". I figured we were dead in the water. He had a very nice run and was even 7 seconds under course time.


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

margaretandluigi said:


> Oh happy days!!! Desilu finally got his first masters standard leg. And it was the last run of the day. When I called him in the xpen, he pickedbup his head and said "take someone else". I figured we were dead in the water. He had a very nice run and was even 7 seconds under course time.


THAT is So FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Fantastic, Margaret!!!


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

This weekend produced another master standard leg on Sunday (Saturday he never even came within the same zip code as the down contact on the aframe). 

More amazingly, he also got a steeplechase leg on Saturday (with two aframes on the course) in a field of really tough dogs (three of the world team dogs were competing there this weekend). In USDAA steeplechase, the time required for a Q is based on the average of the three fastest dog in the class, so it can be really competitive (and tough when you have a bad aframe like we do). 

Sunday produced another snooker Q and a relay Q.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Whatever the details mean, I'm sure I don't know, but I AM impressed with how well he did. Congratulations! I sure wish there was something like this around here to learn about and maybe try out. Don't think there is in Idaho, either.

Keep it up!!


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

margaretandluigi said:


> This weekend produced another master standard leg on Sunday (Saturday he never even came within the same zip code as the down contact on the aframe).
> 
> More amazingly, he also got a steeplechase leg on Saturday (with two aframes on the course) in a field of really tough dogs (three of the world team dogs were competing there this weekend). In USDAA steeplechase, the time required for a Q is based on the average of the three fastest dog in the class, so it can be really competitive (and tough when you have a bad aframe like we do).
> 
> Sunday produced another snooker Q and a relay Q.


aww! he's a little speed demon 
Hav's are comin' on folks!

look out :becky::becky::becky::becky: !!!


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

We had a great weekend at the ASCA trial. (Despite having to get there through about a foot (or more) of snow on Saturday.)

Desilu Q'd in 2 elite standard, 2 elite jumpers, and all four elite gambles. 

Saturday we had to have a discussion about the fact that he is still too young to have unchaperoned dates with tunnels. But our discussion seemed to help. On Sunday he was still itching to go to those tunnels, but at least was checking in for permission.


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

margaretandluigi said:


> We had a great weekend at the ASCA trial. (Despite having to get there through about a foot (or more) of snow on Saturday.)
> 
> Desilu Q'd in 2 elite standard, 2 elite jumpers, and all four elite gambles.
> 
> Saturday we had to have a discussion about the fact that he is still too young to have unchaperoned dates with tunnels. But our discussion seemed to help. On Sunday he was still itching to go to those tunnels, but at least was checking in for permission.


That is great! it is good to have those chats once and a while. for me Bella asks me to handle the gambles better 

we are on an exercise program right now at the beach in prep for an all snooker trial feb 20th


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

All Snooker?? UGHHHHH.... Give me a thousand gamblers first.


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

We Hav' not been doing much trialing this year except for BC Regionals Championships and the Canadian Nationals...

but after Nationals, we have been to a few trials and it's been great fun.

At one trial, bella finished 18 seconds under standard course time in a standard run...it was a blast.

Since that trial they changed our weave pole distance to the 24" separation...Bella just walks through them since she can't get her bounce going. 

In spite walking the weaves she is still Q'ing consistently so is shows how much she speeds up after weaves...even getting a steeple Q yeah! I don't stop her on the A-frame anymore, cuz it just takes up way to much time.

Now, planning a trial in deep sand in a month -- i hate that venue but it;s all we have around here :frusty:... as we are working on Bella's gold...we have quite a long way to go ... as she need 100 games legs for that... and 50 standards. She's got 38 standards now...but the games she needs 40 or so :-O

I'm starting to trial Jake the border collie again now...he is behaving in his crate so he gets to play heh heh


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

I went to agility training last week. I have two Havnese that love agility. I alernate weeks with them. This week I took Lindy Hop, she is my 16 month old spit fire. I never had to show her anything she just did it! She watched Lela. Lela is a bit more cautions. This week I took Lindy. I put her in the crate, then I went to get water treats ect. When I came back she was out (I guess I did'nt shut the door right) I put her back in and went to agility.When it was her turn I took her out! To my surprise out came Lela also! She had stowed away and I guess did not want to be left behind! She did not make a peep! Yes, I did think the crate was a little heavier than usual! Lela is truely a velcro Havanese!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You all should have seen Pams face when Lela's little head popped out of that crate!

I love our new (mostly) Havanese class! I almost feel sorry for the gal whose there with the Sheltie. We try to include her in conversations, but when a group of Hav people get-together...


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

psow9421 said:


> I went to agility training last week. I have two Havnese that love agility. I alernate weeks with them. This week I took Lindy Hop, she is my 16 month old spit fire. I never had to show her anything she just did it! She watched Lela. Lela is a bit more cautions. This week I took Lindy. I put her in the crate, then I went to get water treats ect. When I came back she was out (I guess I did'nt shut the door right) I put her back in and went to agility.When it was her turn I took her out! To my surprise out came Lela also! She had stowed away and I guess did not want to be left behind! She did not make a peep! Yes, I did think the crate was a little heavier than usual! Lela is truely a velcro Havanese!


Oh that is sooo cute, i had to relay the story to my husband  a little stow away 

sounds like you guys hav' a wonderful class..we used to have three havs in a class...but the couple quit (and then divorced  and moved away ) 

i rarely see hav's now in any agility...we are lonely


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

We really enjoy the agility class! Karen and Kodi are also in the class along with a third Havanese! i just love watching all the Havanese run they all look so cute! They also do a great job! It is a fun class. 
I noticed that you were at the 2010 Canadian National . I was there too, I showed Lindy Hop and Jazz!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It IS a fun class! And I'll tell you, Lindy has the cutest weaves I've ever seen. She does the little dog thing where they bounce through, with two feet on one side then two feet on the other. She's so tiny, that when she goes charging through the weaves with all the hair flying, there's just nothing cuter!

The Havs are just always doing something funny. Last night it was Lela's turn. There is a puppy class that goes on at the same time in the other ring. There are a LOT of dogs in the class, and I think each dog comes with its entire family. In the middle of a run, Lela just decided that the top of the A frame made a PERFECT perch to watch what was going on over there. I didn't think Pam was going to be able to get her back down!


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

krandall said:


> It IS a fun class! And I'll tell you, Lindy has the cutest weaves I've ever seen. She does the little dog thing where they bounce through, with two feet on one side then two feet on the other. She's so tiny, that when she goes charging through the weaves with all the hair flying, there's just nothing cuter!
> 
> The Havs are just always doing something funny. Last night it was Lela's turn. There is a puppy class that goes on at the same time in the other ring. There are a LOT of dogs in the class, and I think each dog comes with its entire family. In the middle of a run, Lela just decided that the top of the A frame made a PERFECT perch to watch what was going on over there. I didn't think Pam was going to be able to get her back down!


ah the infamous a-frame perch...cute a few times...cute in hindsight...not so cute when looking back at regionals points missed when Bella perched on a-frame to enjoy the cool breeze while the clock ticked 

we go with running a-frame now, to avoid losing valuable time :bounce:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

hvapuppy2 said:


> ah the infamous a-frame perch...cute a few times...cute in hindsight...not so cute when looking back at regionals points missed when Bella perched on a-frame to enjoy the cool breeze while the clock ticked
> 
> we go with running a-frame now, to avoid losing valuable time :bounce:


Yes, I can see it's NOT something you'd want to encourage!!!<g>


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

krandall said:


> Yes, I can see it's NOT something you'd want to encourage!!!<g>


the a-frame perch is actually easy to un-teach for small dogs. I was taught this by kim collins the coach/manager of the canadian national team.

when the dog stops on the top of the a-frame, you simply, without a word, take them off and don't reward...

also the next time they take the a-frame and do it correctly give them a jack pot reward.

stop = end of fun
good a-frame = big bonus reward

guess which one the dog prefers ???


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'll file that away for future reference in case Kodi ever gives it a try. So far, he's having so much fun running up and down the "mountain" he hasn't stopped to take in the view.<g>

Our equipment used to be plywood with sand paint and the slats. Kodi was a little hesitant on the down side, because he would start to slide, and had to catch himself on each slat to keep from tumbling. (the slats being spaced for much bigger dogs) They just resurfaced everything with a new soft, rubberized, nubbly material, and he LOVES it! He's really sure of his traction, and just flies up and down things.

Pam and I were wondering, though, at our last class, what dogs do if they get used to this great surface and then have to go somewhere else and compete on the more slidy sand painted stuff. I think it's still better to practice on the better surface... this HAS to be easier on their bodies... but what do you see when dogs then have to compete on less optimal surfaces?


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

krandall said:


> I'll file that away for future reference in case Kodi ever gives it a try. So far, he's having so much fun running up and down the "mountain" he hasn't stopped to take in the view.<g>
> 
> Pam and I were wondering, though, at our last class, what dogs do if they get used to this great surface and then have to go somewhere else and compete on the more slidy sand painted stuff. I think it's still better to practice on the better surface... this HAS to be easier on their bodies... but what do you see when dogs then have to compete on less optimal surfaces?


it's great that Kodi does not mountain stop...proofing is the best way to ensure he never will...that means... going to different environments with treats in hand to reward the proper A-frame. Once you are in competition you can not give him a treat to show him proper A-frame, and they know you have no food...so it's in competition that the a-frame mountain view usually rears its ugly head.

same for the surfaces issue. proofing your dog on different surfaces, wet, slippery... with treats to reward and make all surfaces a good experience.

we started in the old days with crappy surfaces, and our a-frame at home is not rubberized...so my dogs get plenty of exposure to slippery. My teeter for example is just a board over a log, so my dog's are used to the worst unreliable equipment lol. However, Bella still does not like banging loud teeters (i think they are probably painful to the dog) and if we meet up with one of those in a trial...well I make sure i don't repeat the teeter in an opening gamble mini 

Keeping the nails trimmed is important for slippery surfaces too.

Actually the grippy stuff is where bella injured herself once...her furry paws kind of stuck and she couldn't get her feet in front of her on the A-frame so she slammed her head into the a-frame... it was so sad  and there was her hair stuck to the frame.

grippy has it's pros and cons 

eace:


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

psow9421 said:


> I noticed that you were at the 2010 Canadian National . I was there too, I showed Lindy Hop and Jazz!


I'm not sure which national you are refering to, i went to the 2009 national specialty... but I think you mean the canadian national show dog with CKC ?? ... i was referring to the AAC agility nationals. The AAC is the canadian version of USDAA -- it is all breed inclusive. Canada CKC (canadian kennel club -- the AKC equivalent) does not have enough agility to warrant a nationals competition -- in the true sense.

Canada has really embraced AAC because in the early days border collies were not recognized by the CKC so, of course the border collies and their handlers ALL went to the AAC.

did i make any sense there ???


----------

